# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 37



## dakota

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## JPSCoey

Hello and good luck, hope we get lots of bfp's during Part 37. 

I have been emailed the Hounslow Criteria for IVF/ART and wondered what it means by 'complete cycle':

"*Definitions*

For the purpose of these criteria, assisted conception refers to In Vitro Fertilisation (IVF) and Intra-cytoplasmic Sperm Injection (ICSI). A complete cycle is treatment whether or not it leads to conception or pregnancy..............

*Treatment to be Offered*
Eligible couples may be offered one complete cycle of IVF/ICSI funded by the NHS. Any couple who have received previous privately funded treatment is eligible for NHS funding.

Couples whose NHS treatment cycle is cancelled due to poor ovulatory response are still eligible for one complete cycle of treatment."

Does that mean that if you don't conceive with fresh embies the first ivf cycle and have some frosties they will fund until the frosties are used up?

Helen, how are you today?
Tx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey folks

hope you are all doing well!

i am patiently waiting for the next af

dh has an appointment at his hospital next monday so is intending on getting the prescription then, does anyone know if that will be a problem? 


not long to go have been told about a special cream to get from gp and have sorted out ppc so gettin very excited now!!!!

sorry if i am going on but it is becoming very real 



good luck to you all who are busy waiting ....

how are you all finding your named nurses??

i am so so so
impressed


had a blood test done on friday
my nurse phoned me with resulton the bank hol mon

well worth the hout journey rither way

xx


----------



## Lisax

Morning all,

Just to let you all know still no    had a blood test this morning to    will let you all know the outcome....
  

Lisa xx


----------



## pushoz

Lisa fingers crossed that the blood test gives you the results that you are looking for!

Pushoz


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies, great to have another new home, we're flying through these posts eh?

Lisa - fingers crossed you get a good result from the blood test today. Keep us posted.

JPS - hiya hope you're well. Don't want to get you down but most PCT's count one NHS cycle as one complete fresh cycle, they rarely include the cost of freezing (£550 at Hammersmith) embryo's unless they are offering you more than one cycle. I'm with Hillingdon and was gutted to discover they only offer one go, without freezing, regardless of outcome. The good news is that the cost of your next cycle is a lot lower if it's an FET. Try not to worry about it at the moment, concentrate on this cycle and take each day as it comes. Good luck.

Good luck to all the EC's and ET's this week.

Helen xxx


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hey Ladies how are you all?

JC .... not sure I'm in a position to advise on this one hun.... like Helen said all pct's seem to do things differently, hope you get your answer soon!

Kirsty... So long as your nurse has said your prescription is ready you can send DH in and they will give it to him, then he can pop over to the pharmacy to get the drugs, thats what happened with my DH as he had to go get mine. Did you get my PM the other day ?? I sent it from work pc and thats monitered very closely and wont sent certain material!

Lisa.... I've got all fingers and toes crossed for a   result    

Love to all

Bxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Been on hols and now back   , could have stayed longer in France!
Lots of pages to read , just thought I would mark the new thread and wish lots of    to Lisa!
Future Mummy
P.s Have you seen my avatar? the girls are back!   filming just started , so I guess I will enjoy my cocktail watching the film  next year   they should go back to do a series too! 
I loooooooooooooooooooove SATC


----------



## Betty M

just bookmarking!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Me to FM!!   Glad you had a good time! ooo la la!!  

Good luck Lisa!


----------



## JPSCoey

Lisa, fx crossed   this is it for you  

Helen, tx I was thinking they would only fund one cycle. Just the word complete is confusing and that it says that if you don't respond you  are still eligable to a complete cycle. Maybe it just means they will give you another go if you don't get to the ec stage.

Thanks B

Hi MM, Betty, pushoz and good luck xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bookmarking and hoping no news good news for lisa...

On a break with my girls at my parents....


----------



## Lisax

Hi,

I got a call yesterday afternoon and it's a  

I called and have got an appointment with Mr L on 22nd so only a week a way to see what we should do from here we still have 2 left so do we do a FC or should we do a new cycle?

But I still have not had  a bleed but I know not that it will come soon I hope  

Lisa xx


----------



## Bea-Bea

So sorry to hear that news lisa.... 

Be strong x


----------



## loubes

So sorry about your news lisa,  hope your ok.  Try not to think too much about what next till your review appointment as you will get a chance to ask lots of questions and review your cycle as to which route is best for you next time.  Big   for you

Lou xx


----------



## pushoz

Lisa sorry to hear your news.  Hopefully Mr L will be able to answer your questions.

Pushoz


----------



## JPSCoey

So so sorry Lisa. It must be so hard for you at this time. I am sure Mr L will be able to form a plan with you. This part is really hard and you will feel a little better soon hun xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Lisa, I am so sorry hun,    

I think doc L will be able to advise well on the FET or fresh cycle question.

It is good you are seeing him in a week.

The gestone can delay AF for a week or so.

I am thinking of you sweetie    

Future Mummy


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Hello ladies - newbie here!

I am under Mr T at Hammersmith. We are freezing embryos as I have been diagnosed with bowel cancer and have to have chemo that may leave me infertile.

I have been having the antagnostic protocol and am booked for egg collection on friday.

I was wondering if you ladies could give me advice on what to expect re the egg collection. At what stage do they freeze the embryos? I assume I am kept informed?

Thanks. Although this is my first post - sorry to hear your news Lisa.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

((HUGS)) lisa so sorry to hear your news its so unfair.  

Welcome Monkey Mavis...wishing you all the best on your cycle and your other treatment.... Dont know anything about freezing embies as I have never had enough to freeze...quite a few on here have though.

can access computer atm being at parents, not sure what will happen in future but once I get my home situation more sorted (its a nightmare atm and I am taking this time away to "rethink" my options) I may be able to take the hall of fame back on. I do get the odd few mins to myself when the girls are in bed.... Unless of course anyone else wants to have a go...


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Monkey Mavis , 

welcome to the HH thread  

I am so sorry to hear you are going through so much       
Regarding freezing the embryos ,Doc Lavery (consultant like dr T ) told me once ( 2 years ago) it was better to freeze immediately day 1 or 2 (depending if there was ET or not), day 1 being the best according to him at the time)  but at another clinic  they were adamant it was day 3 or day 5 depending if blastocysts or not , now that HH does freeze blasts , it may be different too, but irrespective of the day they freeze I have to say that HH is well known for being very good at freezing embies so you are in good hands  , you can ask to speak to an embryologist on EC day, they are very nice.

Lots of       for EC on Friday , they know how to look after you well and the nurses are brilliant  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Lisa - so sorry hun. Take your time to heal     

Monkey - Oh hun i'm sorry abput your illness    The egg collection is fine. You will be sedated for it and it only takes 20 mins or so. You will need to be there all mornng. After the colectio they will give you something to eat and after your have had a wee you can go. You may bleed a bit but it won't be much. you may have period type pain but again it should go by the next day. 

The freezing of the emies, they should tell you how many they have frozen. Like FM said they are good. At the egg collection ask to speak to the embryoloogist and ask him at what stage they will freeze. They may not go to blast as you have not had this done before and they have no history on other cycles from you (which is good!!) But they may do, who knows!!! Anyway the embryologists are excellant and know what they are doing.  



EBW - I'm at the parents too!!Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Monkey Mavis

♥ Marvellous Mini ♥ said:


> Lisa - so sorry hun. Take your time to heal
> 
> Monkey - Oh hun i'm sorry abput your illness   The egg collection is fine. You will be sedated for it and it only takes 20 mins or so. You will need to be there all mornng. After the colectio they will give you something to eat and after your have had a wee you can go. You may bleed a bit but it won't be much. you may have period type pain but again it should go by the next day.
> 
> The freezing of the emies, they should tell you how many they have frozen. Like FM said they are good. At the egg collection ask to speak to the embryoloogist and ask him at what stage they will freeze. They may not go to blast as you have not had this done before and they have no history on other cycles from you (which is good!!) But they may do, who knows!!! Anyway the embryologists are excellant and know what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> EBW - I'm at the parents too!!Hope you get it sorted


Thanks MM and FM - it is good to hear that they are great at freezing embies. I have to say that we have found the admin and general organisation somewhat lacking so was getting rather worried. It is a bit like being on a production line! I have had 6 scans in 2w. We had to have scans to get the timing of the Orgalutran injections and then loads since - as we get one chance only at this then they want to do it right. It was just a shame that they didn't communicate this to us very well.

Still - nearly at the final bit now - waiting for the call to tell me what time to take the trigger shot. I assume I wll have to be at HH 1st thing on friday? I will be pleased not to have the early mornings any more - we live in Berks so it is usually a 5am alarm for a 7am scan!!!!

Thanks ladies - you really all are an inspiration with everything that you have been through


----------



## pushoz

Monkey MAvis - Welcome to the board and good luck with both your treatments.  Assuming EC is on Friday you wil need to be there for 7am, I was out for just gone 11am.  Fingers crossed they got loads of lovley eggs for you.



Pushoz


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?

Lisa - so sorry   to hear you got a BFN. Glad you going for a review, don't give up. It's so hard, I know, but you must have hope.  it works for you next time. 

Monkey Mavis - welcome to the thread. As Mini said, you've nothing to worry bout with EC (but yes it is an early start - we live in Uxbridge which also meant getting up at crack of dawn to get to hospital). We had two embryo's frozen, they weren't able to tell us if they would be suitable or not until the day we turned up for the ET , which  I think is standard procedure. You're a brave woman choosing to go through this before you start your chemo (I assume it's before - sorry if I got that wrong).   you and your partner get the result you want. 

Well I cracked today and did a pregnancy test - I'm on Day 10 of 2ww, and it came up negative, of course. Was just hoping one or both embies might have implanted by now. Was so disappointed. Hoping it doesn't bode badly for OTD on Sunday. Feeling crap now, wish I'd stayed away from the pee stick  but it's hard not to. 

Helen xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen,             , much too early at day 10!      

Monkey Mavis, I think all clinics could improve their organisation and administrative skills  , it is good they are scanning you more . 
yes Friday they will ask you early and no eating or drinking after midnight, bring a book or a couple of magazines  
I remember at HH that after EC the nurses were treating me like royalty and I was getting sandwiches, cake, biscuits, orange juice, tea, and so was DH!  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

helen - its too early hun.  I tested on day 14 post EC and it was a faint positive so day 10 will be neg!!


----------



## scooter

Lisa - I'm so sorry, I've been thinking of you  

Mavis - good luck for EC, as the other ladies have said, HH look after you very well. I'm a good advert for their frozen cycle success rate!

Helen - stay strong! 

Scooter


----------



## JPSCoey

Helen, too early hun. The average first pregnancy test showing up is 13dpo so hang in there until OTD.      Hope you are ok xxx

Monkey, so sorry to hear what you are going through and hope it all goes smoothly for you xxx


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Future Mummy said:


> Helen,            , much too early at day 10!
> 
> Monkey Mavis, I think all clinics could improve their organisation and administrative skills , it is good they are scanning you more .
> yes Friday they will ask you early and no eating or drinking after midnight, bring a book or a couple of magazines
> I remember at HH that after EC the nurses were treating me like royalty and I was getting sandwiches, cake, biscuits, orange juice, tea, and so was DH!
> 
> Future Mummy


Thanks FM - will look forward to treating me like royalty!!!! I am rubbish when I can't eat so looking forward to the food afterwards!!!

Is there lots of waiting around or are you in pretty quickly? 
I will keep you posted!!!


----------



## Monkey Mavis

helen6887 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Lisa - so sorry  to hear you got a BFN. Glad you going for a review, don't give up. It's so hard, I know, but you must have hope.  it works for you next time.
> 
> Monkey Mavis - welcome to the thread. As Mini said, you've nothing to worry bout with EC (but yes it is an early start - we live in Uxbridge which also meant getting up at crack of dawn to get to hospital). We had two embryo's frozen, they weren't able to tell us if they would be suitable or not until the day we turned up for the ET , which I think is standard procedure. *You're a brave woman choosing to go through this before you start your chemo* (I assume it's before - sorry if I got that wrong).  you and your partner get the result you want.
> 
> Well I cracked today and did a pregnancy test - I'm on Day 10 of 2ww, and it came up negative, of course. Was just hoping one or both embies might have implanted by now. Was so disappointed. Hoping it doesn't bode badly for OTD on Sunday. Feeling crap now, wish I'd stayed away from the pee stick  but it's hard not to.
> 
> Helen xxx


Thanks Helen - we have no choice having this done before chemo. The treatment could leave me infertile so if we don't harvest eggs now then I may not have any left after the chemo finishes. So we didn't really have any time to prepare - it has all happened really fast. The irony is that we were planning on TTC in january. Life can be a ***** sometimes eh!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Monkey Mavis,
I am not at HH anymore ( I just keep posting here as an "oldie"   ) but 2 years ago there were lots of waiting on EC day. A good book is a must   
Will be thinking of you on Friday     
Future Mummy


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Future Mummy said:


> Monkey Mavis,
> I am not at HH anymore ( I just keep posting here as an "oldie"   ) but 2 years ago there were lots of waiting on EC day. A good book is a must
> Will be thinking of you on Friday
> Future Mummy


Thanks FM - good tip re the book!!!! 
Where are you now then if you aren't with HH?


----------



## loubes

Helen -    far too early but I think we can all understand why you did it, it gets so hard to stay away from the pregnancy tests the further into your 2ww you get.  Lots of   for your otd.

Monkey Mavis - good luck for EC on friday, i'm glad to hear you've had lots of scans.  Like the other girls have said the embryologists are lovely and i'm sure you will be able to speak with one if you ask.  EC is not too bad both of mine were no longer then 30 mins if that and I slept through out the procedure.  It depends where you are on the list as to how much waiting around you will do.  My first cycle I was at HH for 9am and 6th on the list and went in theatre at about 1130 and left for home at about 230pm.  Second time I was in at 10 am and 7th on the list and again I was in theatre at about 1130/12 ish and was on way home by 2pm.  The sandwiches are pretty basic so might be worth taking some food or sending other half to the shop when your in theatre for something nice.

Good luck with your other treatment too

Lou xx


----------



## Monkey Mavis

loubes said:


> Helen -   far too early but I think we can all understand why you did it, it gets so hard to stay away from the pregnancy tests the further into your 2ww you get. Lots of  for your otd.
> 
> Monkey Mavis - good luck for EC on friday, i'm glad to hear you've had lots of scans. Like the other girls have said the embryologists are lovely and i'm sure you will be able to speak with one if you ask. EC is not too bad both of mine were no longer then 30 mins if that and I slept through out the procedure. It depends where you are on the list as to how much waiting around you will do. *My first cycle I was at HH for 9am and 6th on the list and went in theatre at about 1130 and left for home at about 230pm. Second time I was in at 10 am and 7th on the list and again I was in theatre at about 1130/12 ish and was on way home by 2pm. * The sandwiches are pretty basic so might be worth taking some food or sending other half to the shop when your in theatre for something nice.
> 
> Good luck with your other treatment too
> 
> Lou xx


OOh crikey that is quite a wait - they didn't tell me that!!!!! Thanks for telling me - at least I can warn H!!!!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey all
hows everyone doing?

mm - good luck i think you in some ways are lucky - no chance to think just got to get on with it - but good luck - not that i think you will need it! i have only been there once and think the nurses are all fab! and am well impressed wit my named  nurse

lisa - fingers crossed for next time - i am so sure all will be ok for you excellent news you have a follow up so quick!

helen - not surprised you have cracked, i feel so much better after talkin to my best mate who is in a similar situation to me and apparentlyhave calmed her down a bit but... fingers crossed for otd

jps - you never know their rules might change soon?

kirsty
xx


----------



## almo

Hi guys....

Hope its OK for me to jump into your thread!
I'm on my first week of injections (DAY 5) on my first cycle of IVF. Feeling really emotional and scared by the whole experience. (I was really positive for the first few days)
Think I just need a safe place to vent my frustrations... so here I am!

Has anyone else just started IVF at Hammersmith How are you feeling and what have your experiences been with everyone there??


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hello everyone hope all is well .. 

Hi to the newbies... sorry havent had a chance to get more personal with everyone!

Almo... I think everyone has ups and down at some point, your right this is the best place to come and have a chat .. its helped me so much .. theres only so much my dh can listen to .. but here its different, theres always someone on hand to listen and help pick you back up, people understand and know what your going through... your not alone  

I like HH is clean and comfortable everyone is friendly, my only personal critisism is that my nurse has not been exactly...."on the ball" ...shall we say! Maybe i'm too judgemental and fussy perhaps but when someone say's they will call, I expect them too... I dont expect to have to chase them around to organise my prescription, when the hospital are at fault for "losing" our blood test result in the first place....am I being too harsh?

Anyway, that besides they have been great in all other areas! How have you found them?

Good luck with your TX wishing you all the best.

Love to all

B xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Almo welcome! 

Monkeymavis, lots of      for EC tomorrow  

Future Mummy


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Future Mummy said:


> Almo welcome!
> 
> Monkeymavis, lots of     for EC tomorrow
> 
> Future Mummy


Thanks FM - I will let you know how I get on


----------



## Monkey Mavis

almo said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Hope its OK for me to jump into your thread!
> I'm on my first week of injections (DAY 5) on my first cycle of IVF. Feeling really emotional and scared by the whole experience. (I was really positive for the first few days)
> Think I just need a safe place to vent my frustrations... so here I am!
> 
> Has anyone else just started IVF at Hammersmith How are you feeling and what have your experiences been with everyone there??


Hey Almo - this is my 1st visit to HH and it is scary and overwhelming. I too started off feeling really positive then it all become very real and a bit much - I do wonder how much the hormones will be playing a part in that!!! Also as we come in from Berks we have to be up at 5am so being shattered doesn't help either!!!

I have found the nurses to be great but the admin is not good. I wait for ages on hold to book my scans and have to wait ages to actually have the scan. Also some of the people doing the scans are more communicative than others!!!!

This place helps as everyone is going through the same thing more or less. My situation is a bit different but I am the same up to EC anyway.

Welcome 

However - if the results are good - then I guess it is something to go through.


----------



## pushoz

MonkeyMavis 

Thinking about you and I hoep that tomorrow goes well for you.

Pushoz


----------



## Monkey Mavis

pushoz said:


> MonkeyMavis
> 
> Thinking about you and I hoep that tomorrow goes well for you.
> 
> Pushoz


Thank you

(Didn't mean to hijack the HH thread [blushing icon!!]


----------



## Mrs-GG

Naughty Helen, though I am as bad as you    Hang in there  

Good luck Mavis, I think if you are full to bursting with follies you are bumped up the EC list. I had 16 follies ready on one cycle and was 1st on the list   and was very pleased about it! Im usually too distracted to read anything other than a trashy mag and earwig on other couples! 

Hey Scooter, how are things health-wise? Are you feeling better? Any idea of then you can go for FET again?

Helen


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Mrs-GG said:


> Naughty Helen, though I am as bad as you  Hang in there
> 
> Good luck Mavis, *I think if you are full to bursting with follies you are bumped up the EC list. I had 16 follies ready on one cycle and was 1st on the list * and was very pleased about it! Im usually too distracted to read anything other than a trashy mag and earwig on other couples!
> 
> Hey Scooter, how are things health-wise? Are you feeling better? Any idea of then you can go for FET again?
> 
> Helen


I only had 10 at my last scan on tuesday - who knows what I have now. However - we only get one go at this so that may help me up the list - all these eggs are precious. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Happy Mummy

Monkey Mavis,
10 is so good!  perfect 
Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Ho everyone. Had my pre-ivf cd2 scan and bloods yesterday. Having a cycle of unmonitored clomid inbetween just in case   Started acupuncture with a very knowledgeable chap, Daniel Elliot yesterday and will be going once a week from now. I was a bit upset after though as he said that he thinks ivf is too soon for me as I only went off the depo provera injection in November 2006 but almost 3 years of trying seems like an eternity to me. It's hard telling people when they have differing views on your tx when you think it is finally sorted in your mind. 

Can anyone tell me how long it took to get the coordination appointment letter for ivf after being referred by your consultant (Hounslow PCT). 

Kirst, that would be good. Do you think that could happen.

Almo,  it must be a scary time. I have my first tx cycle in November so will be following in your footsteps. Hope you feel a nit better today  

Monkey Mavis    I agree with your description of HH. Nurses fab, admin not so good. Hope you are ok today.


----------



## Happy Mummy

JPS, I was at Daniel's clinic yesterday too  . had not been since treatment so going back for making cycle longer and trying to help with adenomyosis , and stress in general. I had much more needles than usual. 4 in lower tummy, 4 on feet, 2 on legs 1 on forehead ,2 on neck to ease tension. I went to sleep for a good 30 mns !
He also spent a good 20 mns talking to me as I had not seen him for a while , so he knew all about cycle and  treatment. He always has good advice. He also really cares and is not too expensive compared to other practitioners.

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Future Mummy said:


> Monkey Mavis,
> 10 is so good! perfect
> Future Mummy


Well I am back. I was first on the list so not too much hanging around. Don't remember any of it which is good and am fairly comfy. Only managed to get 5 eggs so am rather disappointed. Also having to go with ICSI as H's sample was borderline and as this is our only shot then they think this is a better option.

They will call tomorrow to say how many are fertilised and then they freeze immediately.

I am feeling very flat as 5 is not many especially as that could be all we have for our future family and obviously they may not all fertilise. Then when they are thawed out they may not develop.

This is such an awful place to be emotionally. 
Thanks to you all for your suppport


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Monkey - 5 can do alot!   EBW had only  2!! and had K from that! Try not to worry hun. They will fertiliise especially with ICSI. T  try and relax (says she!!   )


----------



## Monkey Mavis

♥ Marvellous Mini ♥ said:


> Monkey - 5 can do alot!  EBW had only  2!! and had K from that! Try not to worry hun. They will fertiliise especially with ICSI. T  try and relax (says she!!  )


Thanks MM - it is so hard - the problem we have is that these 5 eggs is all we have to make our family - we don't get to have another go. The pressure is immense. I just want the call tomorrow to be done and then we know.


----------



## scooter

MM - I know you must really be feeling the pressure but try and relax. Good luck

Helen - thanks for thinking of me.  I'm feeling much better and everyone tells me I look much better!  I had a steroid day curve (blood test) last week to check my medication levels and I'm seeing my consultant early Oct.  I'm hoping that he'll give me the go ahead to see Mr Trew and then we'll take it from there!  I can't believe you are nearly 30 weeks - it's flown by, I hope you're feeling well.


----------



## Mrs-GG

MM, it is difficult not to feel despair when you are expecting 10+ egg and get a lot less. I was expecting 10+ too at my last ET and came away with 4, and of course only 1 fertilised. But that 1 is still on board and Im now the size of a small barrell.
The other thing to remember is HH does have a good FET reputation so your frosties will be in very good hands.

Good to hear you are feeling perkier Scooter. I used to work in the endocrine dept at HH, are you with them or your local hospital?
I feeling fine thanks, having lots of scans due to pre-eclampsia the last time.... and its another boy. HH does seem to produce a lot of them! 

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy

MM   

Regarding the freezing, you have to remember that they will be freezing them at the best possible time , day 1, so more chance of them to survive the thaw than if frozen day 2 or 3 ( as told by doc L)
It is very hard to wait for the result tomorrow   , Thinking of you , and sending lots of                 for a good fertilisation    

Future Mummy


----------



## Monkey Mavis

Future Mummy said:


> MM
> 
> Regarding the freezing, you have to remember that they will be freezing them at the best possible time , day 1, so more chance of them to survive the thaw than if frozen day 2 or 3 ( as told by doc L)
> It is very hard to wait for the result tomorrow  , Thinking of you , and sending lots of                for a good fertilisation
> 
> Future Mummy


Thanks FM - we weren't told that! I think we just need the call tomorrow and then we have to put this all on the back burner for 2 years!!!


----------



## Monkey Mavis

So we had 4 mature eggs in the 5 and 3 have fertilised - so we have 3 frosties waiting for us in 2 y time.  

Good result with what we had. Just a shame we didn't have more eggs. Oh well. 

How are we all this morning?


----------



## Happy Mummy

MM, very good fertilisation rate!    

Have a nice week end girls,

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

I meant to ask also, Helen how are you?        is your test date tomorrow? 

Future Mummy


----------



## helen6887

Hi Future Mummy,

Thanks for thinking of me. Yes officially the test day is tomorrow, but as I've been having a heavy period since Wednesday eve, I know there's no chance of it being positive. I've done all my crying now though, got to be positive. We were lucky enough to have two embryo's frozen, so we'll try to get the money together to have a FET sometime after xmas. It's been such a stressful journey, DH and I both need to take a break from it all. It was our first IVF but we've been on this treadmill for over 13 years! It's a miracle our marriage has survived, but now we both agree we have to start living our lives and start planning a future that might not involve children, but will be as good and fulfilling as it can be without. Thanks for all your support ladies. This is a great website and I will probably stick around for the Tuesday night quizzes and get posting again when we start the FET. Good luck everyone. 

Helen xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen, I am so sorry     

A small break before your FET sounds like a good idea Hun, please keep in touch   

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Helen,    so very sorry. Hope you can relax a bit in the break and prepare for next time.xxx


----------



## pushoz

MM Congratulations on the three embies.  I know it must feel very hard I was so disappointed when I had 16 follies and got 12 eggs but only 7 were mature and then 5 fertilised.  It must be doubly hard for you with everything else you are going through.  My friend only had 2 eggs and 1 fertilised, she ended up pregnant!  Try adn remain positive.

Helen Sorry things didn't work for you I felt horrendous when I got the negative from my first ICSI.  My friend said the whole process builds you up to be disappointed as it's such a positive process.  I was confused by this but then she explained you have the positivity of being D/R'd, then lots of follies, then lots of eggs, then fertilisation, then embies and then that huge massive slap in the face of a negative response.  Thinking of you lots.

Good luck to everyone

Pushoz


----------



## christinen

Hi Girls!  For those of you who remember me, 'I'm back'!! Just had my second IVF at Hammersmith! Had 12 eggs, only 4 normal embies, got 2 transferred on 09/09/09 (lucky date I hope) One was already 5 cells....does that make a difference I wonder? The other 2 were average, and the embryologist said they weren't suitable for freezeing...but didn't feel like agreeing with him, but I guess they know best! 
 
On my 2ww for the second time at the moment, but feeling very positive !   I test on the 23rd!!!
When is implantation meant to happen usually? Would I be able to feel it? As usual trying to analyse every twinge and twitch!   I promised myself i won't do it this time, but just can't help myself!
XX 
 To all


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

christinen some people feel the inplantation and others don't. I felt it on 2 of mine and not sure about the 3rd but all 3 implanted as i have had 2 chem pg and 1 m/c. Everyone is different. 

Helen - sorry to see your news hun. Thinking of you chicken


----------



## scooter

Helen - I'm so sorry. You have a very positive attitude, a break before FET sounds like a great idea.  Thinking of you

MM - congrats on 3 frosties.  They will be in safe hands at HH.   Really wishing you all the best for your chemo.  Keep in touch

Christenen - Good luck!

Mrs GG - I'm at my local hospital.  Another boy - fantastic!

Scooter


----------



## JPSCoey

christinen,  for you. Lot's and lot's of good luck xx

MM, glad you have 3 frosties. I really hope the chemo does a good job and you feel strong through it. Hope you have lot's of support around you.

Scooter  when is your next tx?

Can anyone tell me what is the difference between long and short protocol? I forgot to ask my consultant but my acupuncturist said that he thinks I will be put on long as although I am under 29, most of my cycles are less than 20 days and I mightn't make it to day 21 for long. What do you think? Why is one recommended over the other and is one more successful?


----------



## christinen

Thanks JPS Scooter and MM!! XX


----------



## christinen

This is so beautiful ladies!! Makes you laugh & cry!






Watch! 
XX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Hello all 

Just wonder if you could advise me on something...

DH and I had our first  cycle in July/ August this year and sadly, it failed. The day we had found out that it hadn't worked the hospital rang to offer us another cycle.

We were told we had two options. Option A, was to go for another treatment for later this year.Option B was to have a review and then after that to book in for the treatment, which was quite a wait. We decided to go for option a and start treatment in the next few months. The only thing that is nagging me is that maybe we should have a review as there could be something that we don't know. Though whilst going through the treatment, I was very lucky and didn't have any side effects. Though I do have a few questions.

I do have private healthcover which covers seeing a consultant..Just how do I go about organising to see a consultant ( I saw the lovely Anna Carby) and does anyone know what kind of time I have to wait??

Thanks

Bozzy
xxx


----------



## christinen

Hi Bozzy!

I'm so sorry your first cycle didn't work. I would suggest you go for a review, as they may find what could have gone wrong with your previous cycle, because with me, they found I had a uterine polyp and removed it before the start of my second cycle, to give me a better chance for a positive result. The waiting time for me was not more than 3 months, so you could probably book a review before this.

Hope this helps, and good luck!  

Christinen X


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Bozzy - I think they probably mean you go private. I just rang Mr Trews sec and asked to see him, or you could go to Mr Lavery. Both are just as good. Anna is NHS. We've always had a review, Just to discuss any changes that can be made. I didn't think you could have another tx without seeing a doc. They've always told me i couldn't book another without seing a con.


----------



## Guest

♥ Marvellous Mini ♥ said:


> Bozzy - I think they probably mean you go private. I just rang Mr Trews sec and asked to see him, or you could go to Mr Lavery. Both are just as good. Anna is NHS. We've always had a review, Just to discuss any changes that can be made. I didn't think you could have another tx without seeing a doc. They've always told me i couldn't book another without seing a con.


Thanks Mini, I thought the same, but I was put on the spot on the day we found out it had failed..Not good really as we were very upset. Just one question...How much did it cost to have a private review?

Bozzy
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

We were told the same but it came out as a bit of a muddle and it took me a while to work out what they meant!!  
The last time we saw Mr T was in July and it cost £185 (that included admin fee   )


----------



## mrspickles

Hi All,
I'm new to this post but not to Hammersmith - have had 2 cycles already. Hope I can help with the consultation problem Bozzy. I saw Anna Carby at 92 Harley Street a couple of weeks ago so I know she does see patients privately!! You can ask 92 for the charges - I think I paid less than that
We are hoping to come through for another cycle shortly with her - I think she tries to see all her patients throughout their treatment cycle and do their scans, egg colection and transfer. 
Anyway good luck to all


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mrs P - welcome.   I tried to see mr T at Harley st but was told my notes were not there so could not go there as notes were at HH!!


----------



## mrspickles

Thanks for the welcome Marvellous Mini. I had been seen by Anna Carby on the NHS previously but not by anyone privately - maybe it depends where you were first seen I think they are pretty interchangeable now. Anyway looking forward to starting again.


----------



## JPSCoey

Welcome and good luck Mrspickles. 

A couple of questions:
1. What do HH do to help for luteal phase defect/low progesterone in an ivf cycle? (I read somewhere pessaries, is that the only option? I read somewhere about an injectable option)
2. Can the drugs used in ivf help you if you do have a short luteal phase (Like clomid can help correct it)
3. Do I need my consultant Anna Carby to prescribe something or could I ask them about it at the pre-ov coordination session and the nurses prescribe? (ie is it too late?)

I still havent received my coordination appointment info pack 2 weeks after my consultant filled in the ivf forms...how long does it usually take?

Tx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hi it all depends on what your local pct is, as to how long it takes , the forms that were filled in were forms requesting funding from your oct, each oct allocates a certain amount of money towards ivf and it depend on how many other people are waiting within that trust - each trust seems to allocate varying amounts of money hence different waiting times and different amounts of treatment available
This is what I have been led to believe anyway

hope this is of some use


kirsty

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

I am going to that show!

http://www.fertilityshow.co.UK

there is a new post about it :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208004.new

Future Mummy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oooh that looks good. I'll have to try to get the fri off cos meant to be going away on the sat


----------



## helenff

Bozzy said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just wonder if you could advise me on something...
> 
> DH and I had our first cycle in July/ August this year and sadly, it failed. The day we had found out that it hadn't worked the hospital rang to offer us another cycle.
> 
> We were told we had two options. Option A, was to go for another treatment for later this year.Option B was to have a review and then after that to book in for the treatment, which was quite a wait. We decided to go for option a and start treatment in the next few months. The only thing that is nagging me is that maybe we should have a review as there could be something that we don't know. Though whilst going through the treatment, I was very lucky and didn't have any side effects. Though I do have a few questions.
> 
> I do have private healthcover which covers seeing a consultant..Just how do I go about organising to see a consultant ( I saw the lovely Anna Carby) and does anyone know what kind of time I have to wait??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bozzy
> xxx


I wouldn't have too many regrets about not having the review if you've already decided. In my case they forgot to phone and ask and automatically put me down for another cycle. Which was great in a way as we had the first April/May and am now in the middle of our second. But we fought and fought to squeeze a review in, which mostly turned into the consultant saying it was just one of those things, that there was no info pointing to anything in particular being the cause for failure and we just had to try again. I think sometimes just having the reviews can be quite emotionally stressful.

I've only skim read the other posts as it's late, so hugs and love to all going through treatment.

I'm on day 2 (is that all?!?) of stims at the moment and find I seem more emotional this time around. Hopefully it's just the stims taking affect.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bozzy, personnally I would ask for a review, and maybe pay for it privately as you mentionned. I found the review helped me. The consultant should discuss this with you and decide with you on the best approach for the next cycle. 
You can see them at HH or if it is Dr Lavery and Dr Trew, you can see them in Harley street.

Anna Carby is only in HH I think, although it may have changed.

I find it surprising they can give an option of a new cycle without a review actually. 

You can also maybe email her? I used to email dr Lavery when I had a question about my cycle and he always replied . You can maybe call reception to get an email address or have a look through the web? 

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Does anyone have Anna Carby's email address? Or know how I could find it? Thank you x

Bozzy, I agree that a review is a good idea so maybe pay for it so that you don't have to wait longer than usual. Anna Carby told me that Mr T, Dr L and her run Harley st so not sure if that means she works there too.

Would love to go to the Fertilty Show but I start tx in November, providing my pack turns ups soon with coordination appointment dates. I  was wondering if going to a show like that during tx month might be too much iygwim?


----------



## Happy Mummy

I have looked at the fertility show site and at the exhibitors . One of them is 92 Harley street where dr Lavery and dr Trew are, and apparently now dr Carby. So I guess Bozzy, you can see her in Harley street too and email her through the website?

http://www.92harleystreet.com/meet_team.html

Future Mummy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

personally i would have a review as they might want to change something with the tx. It gives you the chance to ask questions otherwise you are embarking on a cycle with these questions hanging over you. With us, each cycle has brought something different up and we need to discuss whatever it was. Due to my egg problem there will come a time that we may need to use donor eggs and without the review we will just be throwing money away. 

Without Mr T writing in my notes what he thinks i should have, i would just have the same. He has put me on prednisolone but the other docs wouldn't prescribe it unless its written in. 

Even if the con says its just one of those things, other options can be discussed., At my last one Mr T told us to try assisted hatching, without the revuew we wouldn't of even thought of it!


----------



## Happy Mummy

JPS   just saw your email, I haven't found Anna Carby 's email on the web, but emailing 92 Harley street should reach her, and she will surely reply.
Regarding the fertility show, only you can decide , but personally I think if I was having treatment ( and was not too hormonal   ) I would pop in , and see what they are talking about, maybe not see all the exhibitors as some may be too much while cycling, but I think it must give a good vibe about fertility and different options plus some of the alternative treatments available ( accu, vits and supplements etc..)   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen,    
it is normal to feel emotional while cycling   
when is your first scan? 
Lots of        to you Hun

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

*Mini*, Just remembered I saw doc Lavery once at Harley street, for a review, just call or email Kirsten the nurse, she is lovely and tell her you need your latest notes emailed or faxed to Harley street so you can see the doc there. Once you have seen him you can decide to have your next cycle there ( blood and scan) and EC and ET at HH , they just need to transfer your notes it takes a couple of weeks ( well maybe allow a month   ) . Kirsten is really nice and very helpful. She did my gestone injections when I was too worried to ask DH to do them ( at the beginning  ) and the girl does it like nobody else. Did not feel a thing ( got a bruised bottom after the cycle, but never felt the needle going in). She also helped to transfer my notes there.

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Thanks Future Mummy, I think I will go. I will email Anna Carby to ask if I need her to prescibe me something in particular for extra progesterone support or if the nurses at the coordination meeting are allowed to prescribe something other than the pessaries.

Is anyone under Hounslow PCT that can tell me how long it takes to get the coordination pack/appointment date through from when your consultant sent the forms away? Anna Carby said to ring if it doesnt arrive in 4 weeks and at the moment tx under Hounslow for me should start in November. Would that be dependent on it taking only 4 weeks to get the coordination appointment kit?

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

FM - yeah i was asking to go to Harley st at short notice, so couldn't be done cos no time to get notees there. I phoned the  sec the last time and she was really helpful she was the only one to say congrats on my BFP!! HH didn't !


----------



## pushoz

Girls sorry not been on for a couple of days. Don't know if this is any help but everyone has the same format for emails [email protected] I therefore assume that Anna Carby's would be the same. Hope this helps.

Pushoz

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vickym1984

Just got back from our private appt with our nhs consultant (mr tayob) , he has confirmed we also have male factor (other than my pcos) 

I thought if that was the case we would have to wait till our next nhs appt on 22/10 to start the ball rolling re funding, but he said no, he is starting the paperwork tomorrow  . he said should see the fertility nurse to complete paperwork within a couple of months, and then 3 months till an appt at hammersmith, so hopefully IVF in the first half of 2010


----------



## helenff

Future Mummy said:


> Helen,
> it is normal to feel emotional while cycling
> when is your first scan?
> Lots of       to you Hun
> 
> Future Mummy


Had my day 9 scan today. Wasn't super brilliant, though slightly better than my last round. I have 8 follicles between 11-15mm or so. Last time I only had five at this stage. But I'm a bit concerned about the 11mm ones - I don't see how they'll be big enough by Fri to be considered ready for a possible egg coll. on Mon? Though I guess they could put me back until next Wed if necessary.

I feel selfish to worry when I know many people get less, but last time I had only average quality embies and ended up with none to freeze. My goal (aside from the obvious one of getting pregnant) was to get at least one or two good ones and a couple to freeze. I think that'll be hard to achieve though at this rate.

Anyone here had 11mm follies get to the right size from their day 9 to day 12 scans? eta: I just checked and in my last cycle I had a few around the same size that never grew more. Eeeep.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helen - Try not to worry, you'll be surprised how the 11mm always catch up, its only tues so you've got plenty of time


----------



## JPSCoey

Helen,    Don't worry that sounds good for this stage and you are right they will just wait until they are big enough for ec. Hope they grow really well, thinking of you.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen, 
actually 11 to 15 is quite common. plenty of time to grow, don't forget also that even if they say you are ready on Friday, they will still grow over the week end, and if they think it is a good idea you will also have a stimming injection on Friday before injecting ovitrelle in the evening, depends how the others are doing . I think the 11 could be 17-18 or even more depending how they grow ( sometimes the last stim gives a big growth )and follies are supposed to be good from 17 up to 22 ( I think) or even 23 

Personnally I think at this stage it is all good, sending you lots of       

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

Thanks - you've all made me feel a bit better about it. I think it's just the stress of going along and building it up in your mind, and then it doesn't help when you get one of the more 'poker face' consultants - I always get the same guy scanning me who is good enough but who isn't exactly big on reassuring chit chat.


----------



## vickym1984

For those of you at Hammersmith via NHS, how long was it from your initial appt with Hammersmith until you started D/R?

We expect to sign paperwork at St Albans in December, and he said about 3 months from then until initial appt at Hammersmith, so prob about March time, so was just curious as to roughly when we will be commencing tx next year


----------



## JPSCoey

Vicky, it depends on the individual PCT but I think Kirst had her initial appointment in July and is due to start in October. After they send off the paperwork you wait to get your coordination appointment back and get dates at your coordination meeting for treatment which I think is to fit in with your next cycle.

Good luck hun xx

Helen, glad you are feeling better. Grow follies, grow.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen,
some of the consultants at HH ( used to be quite a lot of them, nowadays I don't know) have a way to convey their negativity in a spectacular ways at time  
Once they could not see my ovaries ( actually the guy could not see anything down there ! ) and the sonographer saw both ovaries immediately, another time one of the docs told me they might not access my left ovary, but Anna Carby did without a problem.... the list is long. 

Pity that Jayshree the sonographer is not there anymore, she was excellent and positive. I wonder where she works now ?

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey

Vicky - I had an appointment at hammersmith over a year ago then after all the investigations they applied for funding at my last appointment in July we got our Co-ordination appointment through for august and are starting treatment next month but like jps said it all deoends what pct you are with

Kirsty


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Kirst,  

Am just going to try and focus on Christmas for now, should keep time moving


----------



## christinen

Hi LAdies!
Sorry I have been very quiet these past few days, but our Internet service has been out of order...it came on this morning, so I said let's get on before it goes off again!! Sme news from my side.... I started spotting 13 DPO, was upset, but then thought, it could be implantation bleeding. The next day it got heavier, and I started losing hope...then 14 DPO , I started bleeding red blood...I thought AF is here, but lighter. I cried and cried all day  But it stopped and strted on and off. Then yesterday was my day to t4est, and still got a BPF!! Well .... a faint BFP!!! I thought I was dreaming, as I was so convinced AF was here. I called HH and told them I have a BFP but bleeding. The nurse told me to check again next week and if its still BFP, to come in for a scan....but no further advice. So I called my mum who has a doctor friend, who in turn advised me to take total bed rest, which I did from yesaterday afternoon, and the bleeding is less today. I have been passing a couple of blood clots, but not as heavy as AF...my boobs still ache like anything, which gives me hope. Don't know whether to be happy or sad....HAs anyone had this and still gone on to having a healthy baby? 
Thanks for listening to me! 
XX


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Christinen, 

I would go to HH and have a blood test and ask them to measure the HCG level? I am surprised the nurse just said to wait. It would help knowing what is happening I think . Are you on cyclogest or gestone? ask them if you can take more cyclogest maybe if it is what you take? and yes, bed rest.
lots of        to you hun,

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi all, I have not posted here for ages and ages. Congratulations to all of you who have been successful and lots of hugs and shoulders to cry on for those of you that are still waiting for the next steps.

We have just had our second and final NHS funded ICSI cycle at HH.

Egg collection yesterday went well but they had to 'push and pull' a bit more than last time to retrieve the eggs. They collected nine eggs, eight were mature enough to inject and six have fertilised. We have paid the NHS top up to take them to take them to blasts.

The embryologist said that they may transfer earlier if we have some clear advanced ones by tomorrow or Saturday.  But in April they were really keen to check them everyday and take them to day 5.  I am confused, I want to test the embies as much as possible but at the same time I don't want to loose them or let them deteriorate the further we go. She didn't seem that keen to take them to blasts this time.

Also, why am I not ecstatic?  I know some women would kill to be in my position and yet here I am taking everything very gratefully but also very matter of fact.  During our first round in April I was positively hyper after EC and hearing that we had fertilised eggs.  Now I am working from home and taking everything as yet another stage in the TTC roller caster.  Have I lost the innocence and hope of the first cycle?


----------



## christinen

Thanks FM! Just got off the phone to HH, and asked the nurse the 2 questions you mentioned. She said that HH do not do blood tests this early anymore, and more of the cyclogest cannot be prescribed as they gave me the amount prescribed for my protocol. She told me to rest, and if I feel very unwell or begin to bleed heavily , I will need to go to A & E. So not much help at all!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

christinen - Sorry about your bleed. They do do blood tests cos i had one last time cos i have chem pgs and I insisted on having one as, yes the protocol for blood tests changed, but the chem pgs were not showing up on the pee stick. They said it was fine to have a blood test. I had one and it was a BFP and ANna carby phoned with the news and said cos of my history she wanted to retest in a few days. The nurses didn't like it   but i just said to ask anna if they didn't like it!!   

Then after my 2nd test i panicked again and went in for another one but they said NO! So i paid privatly for them to do it. It was £48 i think. It didn't ease my mind as my levels were still low, but at least i sort of prepared myself, although it sent me completly loopy cos i still had to wait for the scan. 

If you want a blood test why don't you ring and ask to speak  to a doctor or ask for anna and explain how you are feeling. They do ring back. Or just go down there and tell them you want a blood test! I did!!    When do they want you to go for a scan? Surely you can't wait for 2 weeks! 

There are loads of girls that have had a bleed and have gone on to have babies, but i know how you must be feeling and to be left is horrible.      

Gilly - wow 9 eggs is fab hun! Let us know when you have ET!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Christinen, don't ask the nurses, speak to a doc. The nurses you spoke to haven't got a clue. As Mini say , only a doc can help. At the Lister hosp where I was, they give you 2 cyclogests, one morning one evening,and another time I had gestone one day and cyclogest the next.  what on earth is that nurse saying!  
Be firm that you want to talk to a doc, or if someone can drive you maybe? go there and don't leave until you have spoken to a doc. Anna is the best to talk to indeed.     
Actually, what about ringing Harley street , and complain to the nurses there ( call kirsten) she will call Anna and you can even maybe have a blood test there( not sure though, you may have to pay there, but what they can do is give you a prescription if needed and tell you it is fine to go to HH for the blood test).

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter

Christinen - I'm so sorry you are having to go through this.  I think Mrs GG had bleeding in her 1st and current pregnancy. I had heavy bleeding with Thomas when I was about 5 weeks, it's so scary.  FM and Mini have given you some excellent advice, I hope you get a blood test without too much more hassle.

Gilly - great news on EC.  I think it's natural to feel different on your 2nd cycle so don't worry.  Good luck.

Helen - good luck

Scooter


----------



## beks22

Hi Gilly, good to hear from you. 6 is great - all the best and hope its good news in a couple of weeks   . Take it easy, Beks x


----------



## helenff

Hi Gilly,

It's my second time too, though I'm a little bit behind you (hopefully egg collection next week, I should know more tomorrow). I too am feeling different this time - I am struggling to get excited even though I know there's a reasonable chance I could get pregnant and (because I'm doing this on the NHS) that I'm lucky to have this opportunity. But right now I feel like I'm going through it all for nothing. I think it's because the first time, even though we tell ourselves it might not work, you hope to be part of the positive side of the statistics. Second time you know that you might not be. It's not that I have no hope at all, it's just that I can't see the 'fun' in daily injects and the hormonal rollercoaster any more. Plus I had hopes for this cycle that aren't really coming to fruition. 

All the same, there's a part of me that will never stop hoping. Maybe we can both get pregnant this time around


----------



## cawallinger

Hi Gilly

Its good to hear from you  . I'm just lurking on here these days as we're not planning any more treatment this year. Whilst I haven't been through the rollercoaster of the 2nd cycle I do imagine its different than the 1st which I think is partly why I'm delaying things  . Ignorance is def bliss in this game! That said, you have an amazing number of embies hon, stay positive - it only takes one anyway  

Catherine


----------



## helenff

I feel a bit silly for being so miserable last night now.

This morning's appointment was much better. A different consultant scanned me and was quite positive, which makes for a change .

All eight follies which were 11-15 on Tues were now 18-20 and there were a few at 15/14 as well, which are unlikely to get big enough, but one or two might. All I'm aiming for really is to get more than last time, so if I can get 6 mature eggs from however many follies, I'll be quite pleased (though the more the better, obviously!).

Now I'm just waiting for a call to tell me whether EC will be on Mon or Tue. Bit of a pain still not knowing as I need to book the time off work and it's not much notice. But I feel happier today so I'm content with that 

Gilly - I hope your embies are doing okay 

Christinen - how frustrating that they wouldn't give you a blood test. I think it would be better if they did for all the results, but not to do it in this case is particularly bad. I hope you're holding up okay.


----------



## Mrs-GG

Christinen, congratulations on your bfp 
That sounds like pretty standard advice from HH ie. quite aloof. Scooter is right, I am a terrible bleeder. With my 1st pregnancy i started spotting at around day 11 I think and on the day after test day (it was all blood tests) then had scary red clot bleeding. i phoned the Drs who pretty much said what the nurses did, but did agree to me coming in for a blood test the next day to see if my numbers were doubling. I think I didnt go in the end, the bleeding got lighter and I decided to stick it out until 6w scan. thinking what will be will be.
Anyway, the reassuring bit is that I spotted and bled off and on like that with both pregnancies up until the 12w scan. This time round I was told it was due to "hormones". Not helpful. 
I am proof that you can be a horrible bleeder and hang on to your pregnancy, though the terror of bleeding doubles your grey hair quota.

helen


----------



## Happy Mummy

Just lost my post  

Christensen how are you?     

Helen, fab news      

Gilly, great fertilisation rate   lots of     

Have a nice week end everyone,

Future Mummy


----------



## christinen

Thanks ladies for all your help and advice!

I'm feeling less worried now, (or decided not to worry) since I've been on bed rest for the past few days, and the bleeding has stopped. My boobs are very heavy and achy still, the only thing is that I get a few crampy pains in my sides , and sometimes pelvic area. Don't know if this is normal?? 

*Mrs GG-* Thanks so much for the consolation! I hope mine ends up as positively as yours did!

I'm so tempted to do another HPT , but i've decided to hang on until next week.


----------



## christinen

Oh...and by the way.. *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOOTER!!*


----------



## Greyhounds

Hey HelenFF hang on in there, its amazing what a few days do to follicles.  When I did IUI they noted that I 'surge' on day 10 so I have learnt to be patient during any early scans with their words of warning that I wasn't doing to well.  Take it one day at a time and keep your tummy warm.  

Christinen, thinking of you.  Good news that the bed rest is helping  

mini, FM, Catherine, Beks and scooter, thank you for your words of support  .  There certainly is a lose of innocence during a second IVF cycle.

We did TX today at day 2. Got two onboard and four in the freezer.

I am a great supporter of blasts but we decided last night that given it is our last NHS go and the embies were doing well we should make the most of it and freeze them. If this cycle doesn't work then at least we can afford FET next year whereas a full IVF cycle could be a bit touch and go. They just transferred our blast payment to a freezing payment instead.

Got 2x5-cell embies inside and we have frozen 2x4-cells and 2x3-cells. Got a photo of the embies and the embryologist described then as excellent. After my wobble yesterday I feel really happy and chilled and positive. The difference from my first cycle couldn't be greater. I keep staring at the pic and marvelling at how cute they are. Goodness knows what I would be like if I ever saw a live baby on a scan image!

Second progesterone jab today, boy do they hurt!!


----------



## scooter

Gilly - that's great news and great embies!  Brilliant that you've also got some frosties.  I'm glad you are feeling more positive, look after yourself 

Helen - good luck for EC 

Christinen - what a relief the bleeding has stopped.  I think some cramping is normal (I had it anyway!)  Thanks for the b'day wishes.  It's not until next Thursday but I don't think I'll be having a birthday this year as my twin sister is getting married the next day and I'm sure we will be too excited/busy to remember getting 1 year closer to 40!!  I'm just praying the weather stays warm and sunny.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Scooter


----------



## vickym1984

Does anyone know anyone recently referred to Hammersmith. Just looking to find some ppl at the same stage as me (referred, waiting blood tests and to sign paperwork)


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hello everyone hope all is ok?.. 

Havent been on for a while as i've been suffering severe headaches for the last 2 ish weeks... seriously painfull ones!! Is this normal?? 

I cant even work as I have sharp pains in my head now as well, to be honest I think my job is intensifying the pain (communications... computers and phones) hence not been on here much..... I had to have my blood pressure cheked as well, but this seems to be ok.

Anyone else struggled with similar?? I'm not being a wimp honest....I do have a high pain threashold and never get headaches normally! I'm on day 6 of stimms now and have got twinges and aches in the ovaries and these are totally fine!!

Can I ask also, when you go for scans do you actually have to ask the questions like how many follies what size etc??

When I had my baseline and the cons barely said a word the whole way through.. is this because there was nothing to say?? I have my day 9 scan on tues and dont really know what I should be asking if they are not forthcoming with info. Can anyone advise me based on thier own experiences at HH?

Any advice please ladies gratefully recieved.. hope everyone is enjoying the weekend so far!

Love to all

Bx


----------



## helenff

Hi B

I had headaches in the early part of stims this time around, and I remember having more while downregging and stimming last time. Wouldn't say they were severe though, but I think they're a common symptom, though it could be worth asking a nurse about if you're concerned. It is hard combining work stress and fertility treatment.

Depending on who you see I think you do have to ask the questions. Sometimes they've almost waved me out the door and I've had to stop and ask. When I had my baseline scan I asked how many antrals I had, but only because last time someone mentioned after the fact that I was polycystic based on my baseline, yet no one had told me at the time. Generally though, I think they're quite straightforward. With the stimming scans, I like to ask how many follies I've got and what size (and what size they should be) - but hopefully they would tell you this anyway!

I'm going in for EC on Monday now. Eeep! Just had to take the HCG injection - at 2am! Luckily I tend to stay up late on a Saturday anyway


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen, 2 AM!  , they must have quite a few people on Monday. This is brilliant, your follies are now a great size, lots of    for EC.

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

Thanks 

I thought they had a lot when she initially told me it'd be Mon OR Tue for the collection. Last time I was told to go in for 9 in the morning and waited until around 12 for collection (and as it was my first time I was totally panicking that this was unusual and that I'd ovulate while waiting). Something tells me I'll have a long wait again, though three hours was enough the first time, really .


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks Helen... I did ask the nurse about headaches when I went for blood test the other day but they just said yes this is normal take paracetamol.... I was like... yeah I did but it didnt help these are relly severe!! They had no further comment and I could tell they just didnt really care! My dosage wasnt changed either for both Buserelin or Gonal-F, I'm assuming this is a good sign?

Anyway want to wish you good luck for Ec tomorrow hope all goes well for you        

Bx


----------



## mrspickles

Hi Bea-Bea
Why not ask to spaek to one of the docs - I know that headaches are fairly common with buserelin but there may be something else you can take at this stage??
Wishing you all the best!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Bea Bea - I had headaches on Gonal F. try to drink lots of water. I was told to take paracetamol when i was m/c!   (like labour pains) i was rolling around on the floor in complete agony and they told DH to give me paracetamol!      I ended up in A/E and they gave me codine and 400mg ibrobrufen 2 four times a day! paracetamol seems to be the given pain killer (except it doesn't kill the pain!


----------



## smiley4

Hi all, 

Just found this thread and thought I'd say hi.  I had ICSI rather than IVF, but hope I'm ok to reply here as it's the only Hammersmith thread I can find!

We had ICSI and had 2 embryos put back in on Thursday (24th September)  It's been a bit more stressful this time aswe had a successful pregnancy a few years ago, so have a toddler to contend with too! He was shipped off to Nanny and Poppa's house for most of last week, which was really really stressful for me. I've only had a few nights away from him since he was born, well since he was 15 months really as he was breastfed until then, so there was no way of having nights away before then.  If any of you have been at the clinic when I had scans you'd have seen him. He was the toddler running up and down collecting stones from the plant pots!

Anyway, gone way off topic. AT the mo I'm at the start of my 2ww and I'm just praying it works first time again.  We saw a lovely male embryologist this time who reassured me on loads of things and just kept answering all the questions we threw at him. Last time with my IVF I felt they were in a bit of a hurry.

The worst part of this cycle is not just being able to sit down and relax. It's soooo difficult trying to restrain myself from picking Thomas up all the time.  From tomorrow I don't have a choice but to pick him up as everyone who's been helping since Thursday go back to work tomorrow.

Good luck for all of you who are in the process of tx.  

Katy x


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hi VickyM (and everyone else - I've only posted once before but I'm a confirmed lurker on this thread!)

Like you, I've been referred to IVF Hammersmith and I'm waiting to get going.  Things are moving rather slowly as I went in for my pre-treatment scan in early September and they found a couple of polyps (VERY annoying, as I had a major polypectomy in April of this year...).  I am now booked in for a hysteroscopy and polypectomy in early November, and can't go onto the formal waiting list for IVF until then.

However, I went in for another scan on day 5 of my cycle last week (to double check) and the polyps had gone - hurrah!  I think that the very powerful electro-acupuncture that I've been having, plus the hot water bottle that I have glued to my tummy almost all the time must have improved the blood flow to the lining of the womb to such an extent that the polyps came off during AF this month.  

So I've called Mr Barsoum (our consultant) to ask if I can just cancel the hysteroscopy and move straight onto the waiting list.  I left a message on Thursday and still havn't heard back - really hope that he is going to respond soon (and that he'll say yes!). I am 40 in April, so need to get moving if I'm to get in a free NHS cycle before then.  And he told me that once everything is signed off there is currently a 2-3 month waiting list before treatment actually starts (assuming you are NHS).

If anyone else has experience of disappearing polpys - or thoughts on how to get Mr Barsoum to respond to my calls - would love to hear from you!

Take care

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all   ,

Katy, welcome and lots of      for mad 2WW  

BlancheRabbit, great news that the polyps have gone! 
Personnally I would not bother to wait for Dr B to call back as PCTs are really not flexible with time when you are nearing 40.
NHS is always  slow but try maybe to talk to Anna Carby? If you are told that it has to be dr B, then maybe say that you wish to change? I am sure it is possible?
For my unique try NHS nearing 40, I was able to change.

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

Well, today was interesting!

Went in for EC, got taken through on time which was unexpected, and then they got 12 eggs - I really thought there would be 8 maximum, so I'm very pleased with that. Obviously who knows if they're all mature (some were v.small on Friday) but it's a very good start and much better than my last one.

I felt much more 'out of it' when I came out of the sedation this time, I was really rambling and being repetitive (according to my husband!). Had a bit more discomfort too, but that's probably as they were digging around for eggs for longer 

Didn't realise I wouldn't be allowed to work for 24 hours post-collection, so took tomorrow as a sick day from work. Now just the wait for the embryologists to do their stuff. Eeep!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Well done Helen, that's fantastic  
Lots of      for the fertilisation call tomorrow 

Future Mummy


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hey everyone,

Lots of good news all around it seems, I've been away for the weekend so just trying to catch up with it all! Have now got a date of 15th Oct to start D/R -  I think thats right then 1st scan booked for 29th - it all seems to be moving along now so getting a bit nervous as the time approaches

Kirsty


----------



## scooter

Helen - great news! 

Katy - good luck for the 2ww.  

Scooter


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Thanks FutureMummy - I think I'm going to give Mr Barsoum another 24 hours or so to get back to me, then I'm going to try talking to Anna Carby.  I might get Mr Magara at St Mary's to put some pressure on - he referred us, and since he used to run IVF Hammersmith perhaps he might be able to get things moving for me...

But it's good to know that you got a choice of consultants on the NHS.  It certainly sounds like Anna is the one to go with!

Good luck to everyone waiting - whatever stage you are at...


----------



## laura2

Hi all!

havent been on here for a while! hope all is good with everyone going through treatment!
about 6 weeks ago i went back to talk to my consultant after my bfn and he said he would put me in for treatment again just have 2 wait for 2 more af's, but its been 6 weeks now and i still have not recieved anything from them? inviting me back? he told me my next letter would be  co-ordination appt again?! anyone know how long this could take? thanks 
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Laura - Phone Karen Knobbs, she will tell you whats happening with your tx


----------



## kdb

Blanche - like FM says, don't wait for HH!!!  I've had two appts with Mr B and while he was fine initially (where it was only OI) he was very unhelpful at the follow-up (where I needed his advice re; IUI versus IVF and all he said was "it's up to you").

From what I've heard on FF, Anna Carby is great, so I second FM's suggestion that you insist on seeing her instead.  (fyi Mr B is usually assigned Mr Trew's repeat patients so maybe you could say you've never been a patient of Mr T...)

If you don't have any luck with the receptionists, try the secretaries. Marianne is Mr B's sec but I am guessing she probably covers the other fert specialists (like Ms C) as well.


----------



## laura2

thanks mighty mini! do you have her number by any chance? when i call the helpline they are useless! xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hi there from the list of numbers i seem to have 02033134411 option 3 seems to be for funding or referral enquiries
option 3 then 1 for treatment enquiries

hope this is of some help

Kirsty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

or just ring HH and ask for Karen herself, I think i went through what Kirst has just said. Ring after 11, if you leave a message she will get back to you. SHes lovely and will sort it for you.


----------



## helenff

Just had the embryologist call and she said 9 of my 12 have fertilised normally, which sounds pretty good.

They want me to go in for transfer tomorrow. I asked about blastocysts, as my PCT covers this, but she seemed very reluctant, in case they don't survive that long. I think 9 is a good number to start with, but I don't want to fight for it because if I was wrong and none got that far I'd be really upset. 

The embryologist ended up saying we should go in tomorrow anyway and we can talk it over there, which I agreed to. And then I talked to hubby and he is keen to get some to freeze, which we should get more of the earlier we do it - also, is it best to freeze early??. Ultimately, this is a long-winded way of saying I think we're doing transfer tomorrow.

So do you think I need to ring up again and say we'll definitely do tomorrow? The embryologist did it would be fine to do transfer tomorrow if we were there but I think I'm second-guessing myself. I don't know the phone number for the embryologists anyway.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

You could ring the nurses and get them to get the embryologist to ring you or just tell the nurses you are coming in and ask what time. 

As for blasts they generally (HH)  like to do it for older women and couples who have had a number of failed cycles, as they can see how they are developing. A day 2-3 ET is fine, i got pg on a day 3 transfer as i only had 3 embies to play around with. 

thousands of women get pg without going to blast. Thousands of women don't get pg with blasts!! So its not always written in stone   Go and get your embies, they are waiting!!


----------



## helenff

Thanks, I think maybe I've bought into too much blast hype lately 

Or one of my friends has gone through IVF a few times and has recently done blasts, but I suppose she'd fall into the older category. I didn't think of it like that.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I;ve just thought that if you ring the normal number there is a option to speak to the embryologists, its a answer phone but they do ring you back. 

OMG the weather woman on itv has lost her voice!


----------



## helenff

You're right - this whole process is making me lose the few braincells I had left. I just rang the regular number and was able to get through to the embryologists department.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi Ladies, 

I saw my cons at the hospital yesterday and i've finally lose enough weight to be refered to hammersmith for IVF... im told that the waiting list is about 6 - 12 months long, but i just wondered to they contact you first to see you... or will we get a phone call just before they are ready to start ? 

Many Thanks 
Em
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we were contacted and had to be weighed and forms filled out then was told we could wait up to a year   But we waited 6 months I think. That was 2 years ago. In between then and tx you will do blod tests and sperm tests.  Then you will be contacted a few months before to let you know when tx will start and then go for a co-ordination appt where you pick up your drugs and protocol. 

I don;t think there is much of a wait from what i can make out.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks Mighty mini... 
how long did they take to get in touch first off ? 
x


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi Ladies,

SunflowerEm & Helen great news for you both!!

I think I just had a good result?!?

Had my day 9 scan today.. the cons didnt seem to want to talk so I prised it out of him   ..... Now considering I'm only on a low dose of Gonal-f and I have been feeling bloated and uncomfortable, I have about 9 follies on both sides measuring between 9 - 18mm I think there was 9x1 10x1 11x1 12x2 13x3 14x3 15x2 16x2 17x2 and 18x1.. they took more bloods and said they would call this afternoon to tell me if they want me back for another scan or to tell me when Ec will be (probably Friday he said which is about 3 days early).

I'm assuming this is a good result ?? (must admit with the sharp pains in the ovaries and my pco have been a little concerned about ohss)

Hope everyone else is well!!     for all!!

Bxx


----------



## helenff

They sound like good numbers B. I can understand why they don't want to wait too longer before EC, as you wouldn't want the bigger ones to get too much bigger before then. Hope the phone call this avo goes/went well


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks Helen, got the call ......... EC will be this Friday  ... very nervous now

Bx


----------



## scooter

Helen - good luck for ET 

Bea - great number of follies, well done

Scooter


----------



## laura2

hi girls i am a little dissapointed with hammermsith at the moment, i have contact the helpline and they are useless and then i have been trying to contact karen knobbs since yesterday and left a voicemail and still not been able to speak with her? i have run out of ideas 
(follow up was 6 weeks ago and still not heard anything)
ne ideas how to find out when my 2nd tx begins? x


----------



## helenff

Sorry you're having trouble getting through to a real person, Laura. Am not sure what to suggest really, as I just waited until I was sent a letter, which was about 6-8 weeks after follow-up I think. I suppose you could keep ringing but I know that would be frustrating.

Today was ET for me and went quite well. I was very nervous about the embryo quality as last time they were all 'average'. This time, out of the nine remaining, six were good 4-cells, there were two good 3-cells and an average 2-cell. None were excellent, but the embryologist (who was lovely) said that 'good' is good enough 

Transfer itself was okay although I was surprised to be in first and hadn't yet had enough water so had to drink more, and by the time I went in again I was bursting! The process was easy - I was mostly trying not to pee, and all-in-all I feel happy that it went so much better than last time and that I'll have some frosties too (which my PCT pay to freeze).


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Laura
have you tried contacting your named nurse to inform them of the 2 a/f? They may be waiting on confirmation from that before the next stLet me know how you get on

Kirsty

xx


----------



## laura2

i wasnt told i had to contact my nurse?!

i will be due for my 3rd af since my bfn in around 2 weeks time.
is it you can start on your 3rd af or you have 2 have 3 afs before u can start again>?

as id love to start on this one coming! x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

Laura, 
I suggest you try and call or leave a voice mail to Debbie Clarke. She is the service manager and I believe karen's boss. She will make sure Karen contacts you. I would complain   ( even as voicemail) about the lack of help /follow up from them, delaying your treatment. Debbie , I think, would come back  to you or somebody else.

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG

Laura, hope you had some luck with karen today. When I contacted her, this was a few years ago, she worked part time so that may b e part of the delay?  I have to say though, I found Debbie Clarck quite unfhelpful, bordering on almost rude when I called to ask if I could delay or swap my nhs treatment for another later in the year.

Helen


----------



## kdb

Hi all - was anyone at the outpatients clinic today, seeing any of the cons??

It was very busy there this afternoon and, as always, I wondered if any of the girls there were FFs


----------



## Bea-Bea

Helen.. well done for ET today... your officially PUPO!!  i'll keep everything crossed for you       

I hope you have a nice stress free 2WW

All the best

Bx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen, congratulations on being PUPO     

Future Mummy


----------



## laura2

hi everyone thanks for all your help, i managed to get in touch with debbie clarke and she passed me to a lovely lady called dominique who informed me they had sent me a letter last wednesday, so looks like my post has been caught in the london striking. grrr!!

xx


----------



## laura2

does anyone know whether hammersmith can fax over consent forms to myself? and then i can fax them back once signed?! saves me a journey up to london. x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hey Laura not sure about consent forms but my nurse said i could fax over blood test results, they might want you there in person if it is another form - when i was there in August they mentioned that we might have to fill in new forms as they were all changing? 
I'd email your nurse and ask if it were possible - mine seemed to be really helpful!
Have you received your letter now then?
Kirsty
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

actually Laura, I wonder if they can email the forms to you ? then you can fax or even email if you have a signature? 
I had some consent forms emailed to me from them a couple of years ago, but it was the consent form for requesting a copy of all our files. Anyway, worth asking? 

Future Mummy


----------



## laura2

Hi girls,

unfortunately they cant as they need original documents. Fingers crossed the consent forms turn up in my post today otherwise i will be taking a journey up there monday morning 

Hope everyone is ok and good luck to those going through treatment     
xxx


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi ladies quick update..

Had my EC today think this went fairly well. The anethetist said to me that I may or may not fall asleep... I said me fall asleep I think not i'm a chatterbox.... I was out cold in seconds and woke in the recovery room   ... I could still very much feel the effects of the drugs when I came round... what a great feeling I remember asking to have some to go!!  My request was declined.... shame!!

Have got quite a few sharp pains going on ever since and am having to move at a snails pace, but feel fine within myself....are these pains normal??

On the brighter side we got 12 eggs, which i'm pleasantly suprised with and hope they are good ones.

Hope everyone is ok..?

love to all

Bx


----------



## helenff

That's a fab number of eggs Bea - especially as isn't this your first time? Nice! 

I quite enjoyed the sedation too  

The pains are quite normal though you should look up the symptoms of OHSS just to be familiar with them. But overall I'd say it's normal to have some discomfort for the first few days after EC. I didn't really have it my first time, but this time around my abdomen was quite achey all the way through to Thursday. Plus your ovaries are still recovering from being stimulated, etc, so they will be sensitive too. I had some bleeding from EC all the way to ET.

Congrats on being PUPO 

I'm fine, just impatient as it's way too early to even start trying to interpret twinges and so on. That'll be next week's activity!


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks Helen ... wishing you all the best and keeping my fingers crossed for you       

Bx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bea-bea, 12 eggs is wonderful news. It is normal to have some pain with EC, and it varies with each woman and also with each EC I found. 
I kind of like the sedation feeling too  
Helen, yep, week one is usually a bit boring, but week 2 makes up for it  

Have a great week end everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

How is everyone doing this weekend?

BeaBea - any news yet on transfer? Have your pains gone since ER?

Rather frustratingly, I developed a cold yesterday and keep wondering if all my sneezing (which tenses up my abdomen) is affecting anything. I've read that it doesn't, and am sure that's what you will all say  but it is still very irritating.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey girls hope you are all well seems a bit quiet this weekend! hope that is all good news though

i am counting down and it is approaching rather rapidly!

xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hello all,

Just a quick update from me - with some excellent news.  I finally spoke to Karen Knobbs on Thursday (I had been trying, and failing, to talk to Mr Barsoum since my latest scan showed that my polyps had disappeared so I was hoping to be able to move to treatment more quickly).

Karen was incredibly helpful, and got Anna Carby to call me on Friday.  Anna told me that she thought that I should move straight to having treatment now the polpys had gone, and that even if they find polyps while I am being treated they can always freeze the embies while I am having the polpys removed...

And Karen called me this morning to say that my coordination appointment will be in November, and that my tx will start in December.  Hurrah hurrah!

Thanks to everyone for your help and advice so far - I'm going to go back to lurking until things start happening for me in December.

In the meantime good luck to everyone!

Blanche


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Happy Mummy

Great news Blanche !  

Future Mummy


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Thank you both - so excited!  

Blanche


----------



## christinen

Hi All!!
Just a quick update from me. I have been taking it real easy these past days, I re-tested as the nurse suggested, and got a nice dark  . Everything was well, had a bit of cramping on and off, really sore breats, but not much of the other symptoms. Then last night I beagn to spot again (brown)   and today when I went for a wee, red with a couple of clots, but only in the loo. This happened twice. I was so upset, and knew I wouldn't get any help from the nurses at the IVF clinic, so Dh took me to A & E. The dr there got in touch with a gynaec (sorry for the spelling) who told me that it was too early to do a scan, but to keep my appointment for my 6 week scan which is on the 7th....day after tomorrow (wouldn't that scan be too early to see whats going on too?) They said that bleeding at this stage is very very common. So I really don't know whether I need to be worried.

Hope all of you are well!

XX


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Christinen, congratulations on your BFP!
I know many women spot during pregnancy.
personnally I would go to HH and ask for a blood test to measure the HCG level and asked to be scanned. If you are booked on the 7th then the 6th should be OK to scan.
if it is just in the loo that you had that spotting , I think the chances are that it is fine    
I would stay in bed as much as possible though , unless you really have to get up.
Future Mummy


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi everyone 

Just popping in to update, 

After thinking my EC went well, it turns out it could have gone a lot better...... i'm still in some discomfort, still bloated and not back to normal activity (walking can be an effort)... I spent the whole weekend lying on the sofa doing as little as possible.. Dh was great he was doing everything for me..

I went in for transfer yesterday out of 12 eggs 3 were immature 1 didnt fertilise normaily but the other 6 did...

However of those 6 only 2 were " average quality" the other 4 hadnt progressed as well as hoped for.. my options were to have the best 1 put back (8 cell) and have the other frozen (6 cell)..

I wasnt hopefull for the thaw on the 6 cell .... luckily they said that as there were no "good quality" embryo's they would allow me to put back both the 8 & 6 cell... so thats what we did!

I told them I was still tender and sore from Ec, but they just said some people take longer to recover than others and didnt seem to think this was a problem...

The only trouble now is that while I sit here in discomfort i'm thinking more of this than the fact I have 2 little embies inside me... If my body is in distress what chance do the embies have to survive.

Trying to listen to the zita west cd everyday in hope that I can get some  

Hope everyone is well sorry for no personals ... will catch up when I'm back on form.

x


----------



## helenff

I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling too good Bea-Bea   

It's hard to think of now, but you can still get there with the two eggs you have - I'm pretty sure there is someone on this board who got pregnant with twins from 'average' eggs. The truth is there isn't much difference between good and average. I spent way too much time over the weekend reading about it and plenty of people fail with excellent eggs while others succeed with 'slower' or 'average' ones. It was a day-3 transfer, then? Because if so 6-8 cells is the normal range, so you're doing okay there 

I was gutted last time I had IVF because similarly I didn't have any to freeze, but one or two of the ones you have might be little fighters and might be all you need .

Good luck and rest up while you're PUPO. Keep an eye on your symptoms. They have to take you seriously if it gets any worse. Make sure you drink lots of water.


----------



## scooter

Christinen - try not to worry, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Bea - hope you are feeling a little better, good luck


----------



## ellenld

Hi

I used to post on her whilst going through treatment at HH.

Thought I would post to let you know that my twins were delivered on Friday by c-section at 35+3 weeks.  They were delivered early due to complications that developed the day before.  Oliver weighed 5lbs at birth and Freya 3lbs 2oz.  Babies are doing well but are currently in SCBU.  Oliver will be home soon.  He just now needs to start feeding from a bottle only for 48 hours rather than the nasal tube.  Freya will be in a little longer as she needs to grow some more.


----------



## Bea-Bea

Helen .. thanks thats very re-assuring info.... yes it was a 3 day transfer.. I'm feeling a little better everyday! Just need to try and re focus on my precious embies....    

Ellenld... congratulations on the birth of your Twins


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Awwwww ellen they are gorgeous! Congrats hun    They will be home soon and before you know it they will be starting school!   

Bea Bea - On my first EC i was like you and couldn't walk   But on the 2nd and 3rd   i was fine. 
Last time i was so grateful that we got some embies that i didn;t even ask the quality. I got pg (not for long! ) Some hosptials don;t tell you the quality as it stresses you out more. There are plenty of ladees that have got pg with poor quality embies so try to relax and enjoy being PUPO!!!


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks ladies for all your support..

Isnt it silly how a grown woman still needs to be slapped round the face and have some sense shaken into her by her fellow sisters!... I'm such an  

However it is comforting to hear that I'm not the only one who has struggled after EC... Its bad enough suffering with Af pains once a month .... Hopefully though we wont see her for a while eh ladies??  

Wishing you all the very best


----------



## Happy Mummy

Ellen, congratulations on your 2 gorgeous babies    , wonderful news  

Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984

Two things

Got an appt to sign paperwork today-will be 23rd dec. This is just the referral paperwork at our local clinic, after that referral will go to hammersmith, and hoping to have an appt there in late march (based on their website saying their waiting times for initial consult are within 13 weeks)

Other thing is, does anyone know if I can go through IVF whilst on anti depressants. I was on them oct 07-oct 08, and my bad times are getting more often again. Prob don't need them at the moment but may in future


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bea Bea, congrats on being PUPO , have a resting 2ww    
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG

Congratulations Ellen! A couple of cuties! Hope they are both back home with you soon 

Helen


----------



## cawallinger

Congrats Ellen! I remember you getting your BFP - time flies! Enjoy them  

Catherine


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks Fm...

Dont even know if I have even been this pg before, so yes pains aside, i'm enjoying the thought of being PUPO!

Sofa popcorn and movie day today...!

Hope your well??

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bea Bea,pop corn and movie, that sounds ideal to me  
I am very well thanks  
Future Mummy


----------



## scooter

Ellen - many congratulations, they are beautiful 

Vickym- sorry can't help with your questions but I'm sure someone else will be able to 

I had my check up with my endocrinology consultant on Monday.  He's changed my dose of steroids but I haven't been feeling great on the new dose so we need to do some experimenting.  This means that I can't do IVF at the moment   I've decided to wait until the New Year and to relax and enjoy Christmas before we start off on the rollercoaster again!

Scooter


----------



## helenff

I feel a bit rubbish today, I think I'm 10 days post EC, and I had some spotting last night. Wahey, you might think, implantation, but I had this last IVF and all it meant was that I got my period two days later.

Sorry for being so downbeat. I know I need to wait until I test and that loads of ladies have bleeding etc before BFPs, it was just such a shock to see that spotting again. My abdomen is really heavy and I feel bleargh.

Can someone cheer me up with tales of cute kittens or something like that?

More importantly, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## laura2

helen lets hope its implantation bleeding! keep thinking postive thoughts!     

im already quite worried about my 2nd cycle and the 2ww knowing me i will compare everything to my 1st failed cycle! POSITIVE THOUGHTS   

Does anyone know? my partner has been told he has to go for another swim up test do we have 2 make an appointment in that clinic or can he just walk in and do his sample? also im ashuming its in the same clinic as to where he does hes semen samples! sorry if im being stupid here lol! xx


----------



## Mrs-GG

Chin up Helen, have something fun and distracting lined up for the weekend  Are you a naughty early tester like me?

Laura, if its a routine swim test before another cycle your dh can go to the Andrology clinic at HH which is a drop in clinic so no appointment. Thats where my dh did the business when we were jumpping through the hoops for each cycle. i always quizzed dh about what went on in there, some men took their partners in he sauid, but he wasnt very keen to share the detail!

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mrs GG - apparently there is a tv with a video on and mags in a bed side cupboad! There is a bed too!!        (not that i've seen it!!   ) 

Helen - Hopefully thinking of that room will cheer you up!


----------



## helenff

I wish I could be an early tester! I was last time, but I have a grand total of two pregnancy tests in the house, one being the HH one, so am thinking the earliest I should do it is prob Sun or Mon (if my body lets me get that far).

My husband said the video wasn't working last time he had to use one of those rooms. Can't tell if he was disappointed or not


----------



## christinen

Oh helenff.... This time I too spotted just like the last time, and started a proper bleed too, so wasn't tempted to test early, as I was pretty sure what the outcome would be! Then the day to test came, and I was still bleeding, but DH encouraged me to take the test anyway, and what do you know....BFP still!! So hang in there, and don't lose hope even if you start bleeding, but try not to test early to avoid disappointment! Good luck! Oh and by the way, my husband said that there was a sexy nurse in an Ann Summers outfit in that room!Yeah right    LOL! 

I had my first scan yesterday, at 4 weeks after EC....I was so relieved that it's not ectopic, after all the bleeding episodes I've had. I saw the sac, and the yolk, but the doc said it could be too early to see the fetus, or hear the heartbeat, so I need to go in for another scan next week. I asked him why all the bleeding, and he said that 30% of pregnant women bleed in early pregnancy, and nothing on the scan suggested that there is anything suspicious. So my mind is at peace. The only thing that Im worried about is (there always has to be something to worry about), why could the baby not been seen, or heartbeat found yet? I think I just need to eat better, as I have had no appetite lately. 

Thanks for listening to me ladies! And thanks so much for all your thoughts support and prayers!


----------



## helenff

Thanks Christinen, congrats too  - I'll be thinking of you as you wait for the next scan, but it's great that you could see it was in the right place and the doctor didn't think there was anything to be suspicious about. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months (or 7 and a half or whatever it is!) for you


----------



## helenff

Hmm, well after my whinging and hand-wringing yesterday I decided on a whim to do a test today. I did get a faint positive, however it could well be the hcg trigger as it is very early and I was very naughty in doing one at all! Plus I am still getting some spotting/dark discharge and period pains.

Will buy some tests at the weekend and test again Sun or Mon, as I don't think I can wait until Wed to try again. Plus I can see if it is hcg trigger or something more exciting. For me, it is exciting enough simply to see two lines on a stick, as I never have before.

eta: did hcg on late sat/early sun on 27th, so it's 12 days since then. Guess hcg can take up to 14 to go out of system?


----------



## christinen

Helenff... I did read somewhere that it takes 5 days for the vgc from the trigger shot to disappear from your system... So if you ask me, it looks good!!


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi Ladies,

Christinen... I'm sure I read somewhere that a heartbeat is not seen till the 6/7 week scan... I dont think you have anything to worry about, just stay    and enjoy this time!

Helen... I'm so hoping your 2 lines will stay for test day    ... And I know how you feel about just seeing the 2 lines... I've never seen 2 either.. that would be exciting all on its own. 

Afm... I have been having niggling af pains since EC.. they just wont go away, normally I get af aches 30 mins before flow (enough time to pop some pills).. 

I dont feel hopeful for this cycle at all   I'm struggling to see how 2 average embies can survive while I suffer with discomfort most of the time.... Deep down I know this hasnt worked for me, for some reason I dont believe my body is even capeable of getting pg, my af has always arrived every month without fail, I cant even begin to imagine the day it stops. 

Sorry for the negativity .....however on the upside my misfortune is usually lucky for everyone else ... so all you lovely ladies will be fine and get all the bfp you hope for!!

B xx


----------



## may2

Hey all,

Just discovered this board.
finished my first ivy cycle with hammersmith. Mr L. consultant
tested yesterday and it was BFN    Called clinic and was advised to test again on Sunday since no AF yet. Does any one know of some body that has BFN then BFP later? 

Still devastated and confused.     
will the pain ever get better? it like someone has died in the house.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helen -     

Bea Bea - Oh hun. Try to think of those little ones tucking right into mummy!   Having pains after EC is normal and having pains when pg is totally normal!       

May - Sorry about your BFN. It will feel like that for a few days but slowly you will pick yourself up lick your wounds. You will be ready to try again if you want to no time. It may not feel like that now but believe me you will laugh again!


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks Mighty Minipops, I really hope they are


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Right girls.....I have something that i have been doing and didn't say. Not because I didn't want you to know but because i didn't want to talk about it as it always makes me go completley loopy. I found not having it on public view i wasn't reminded of it all the time. 

I felt soooooooooooooo bad not telling and was bursting too so many times.

Forgive me if i've upset, annoyed, hurt anyone, this was not intentional.

Well today i got PUPO!!

I had my EC on wed and got 16 eggs!!! More than ever before but 8 weren't mature and only 3 fertilised so that was crap!! But i have 2 average 5 cell embies, spit and spot. The other one only grew 2 cells so have now gone to embie heaven! 

My eggs were grainy hence the low ferilisation rate. I thought i just needed higher dose of meds but it seems the problem _is_ my eggies! This will be the last time with my eggs, DE if there is a next time!

I had ET today and i must say all the team were fab. We spoke to sam the embryologist and Jo was the nurse (I think that was her name) The doc was lovely ( don;t know her name) It was the qucikest ET i have ever had. I was full with water when i got there so Sam said she would push me through quick, which she did! 

It was the best ET i've had, because sometimes we have been waiting hours, once I had to get rid of all the waiter as the doc was so late 

So now my total madness begins.

Anyway sorry for being  I still feel  

A very grateful mini for having spit and spot and some lovely friends!  (who hopefully understand!)


----------



## helenff

Bea Bea, I think AF-type pains are one of the most common pregnancy symptoms there are, so though it's perfectly natural to worry about them (I certainly did/am), it really doesn't mean anything either way. 

I feel bad for testing early now, feel like I've pushed others on another board into testing early, when even if I do have a real BFP it's very early and it's quite normal to get a first one several days later than that. It won't feel real for me until at least Monday. I keep rushing to the loos for a knicker check  

Congrats Mini on being PUPO! I totally understand wanting to keep schtum about it. How lovely to have two on board


----------



## Mrs-GG

Helen, I tested as early as you (it was day 10 I think) and got a faint line. The trigger jab is def out of your system by now.... so looking good!! I then went on to test every day, more than once a day. Cost me a fortune 

May, planning my next helped me a lot after our 1st disasterous cycle. Its something to focus on and feels like you are still moving forward. Ohterwise I would have driven myself bananas what if-ing.

Mini.....!! you devil. Congratulations on being PUPO 

Helen


----------



## Bea-Bea

Mighty Mini congrats on being PUPO... dont be too hard on yourself its your life, your body and your decision on telling others....  lots of         and      for you..  

Helen .... I know your right, just need to keep   and


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

Mini!  , I started by reading the latest page and saw people congratulating you on being PUPO and thought " did I miss something? "  
well done Hun  , why on earth would people be upset if you keep you last treatment secret for a while? you do what is best for you and makes you the most relax. 
I think that day 2 and 5 cells is very very good result for fert and now you have to rest   

I do too because I've got a massive cold and feel like my head is a pumpkin. Did not sleep last night so had to take the day off, and have been taking it easy on sofa, with dvd. I gave in to the "Twilight" craze and watched it . I looooooooooved it, That Robert Pattinson who is basically 20 years younger than me is soooooooo sexy! I don't even like men with waxed eye brows and eye make up, but he looks mysterious !    
Anyway, decided to go and see the next chapter at cinema next month, will probably be the oldest girl there! DH said he is not interested in seeing it  , I must get my older friend to come too!    

I think I am a hopeless romantic  

Anyway,have a nice week end everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oh FM you do make me laugh!!        

Never heard of twilight...will google it!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oooooooo FM his body!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

♥ Mighty Minipops ♥ said:


> Oooooooo FM his body!!!!!!!!


Yep


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Greyhounds

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been so quiet and withdrawn whilst on this cycle.

Helen, looking good up to now, I have everything crossed for you on Wednesday (my birthday!)

Mini congrats on being PUPO!  2 day five cells is great - same as me!

FM sorry to hear about your cold, wrap yourself warmly in front of the TV!

Well I am going through a bit of a saga and a half.  I have been on prog jabs during the 2ww.  Tested on Thurs (15 DPO) and the HH test came up -ve    also used a boots one and it came up +ve after about an hour which I took as an evap line.  Tested with a much more sensitive one yesterday afternoon and there is a definite pink hairline second line on the test.  

I had to beg but HH agreed to do a blood test today to check levels and give me 2 more weeks of jabs to support anything that may be there (despite the fact that Nurse Jo said it was not clinically proven that more jabs will support any pregnancy!)

HH rang and my levels are 35 for 16 DPO which in their opinion is low for this stage in the cycle. They have asked me to have another blood test next Friday and they said there was no point in testing again until then because the level is so low. They believe its too early to even check if it is doubling which leaves me in limbo somewhat. Thing is that I cannot find definite guidance on what the level for 16 DPO should be so I don't know if it is really bad or just 'low'.

Rang the GP but they cannot do my progesterone injections because all the nurse appts are fully booked which means trekking to the HH everyday. At least it will give me a chance to nag them to do another test possibly on Wednesday. I'll beg if I have to.

To tell you the truth I know it is over. I'll take it easy and have the jabs but I know that this cycle hasn't worked like we wanted but at least has shown that something can happen and we are not totally incompatible! Part of me also wishes I hadn't asked to carry on the jabs so that if nature is meant to take its course again then it will just happen.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Gilly - Yeah they won't test again until a week later.  I'm not going to lie, it will drive you insane! I've had this done twice now. and the wait was   I took it as a BFN and carried on as normal. On my FET i was told to carry on with the patches until the 2nd test. But after a few I was in so much pain I ripped them off as i knew i needed to M/C without the patches holding it off. I bled 2 days later and felt better once it came. When i told the nurse what i had done they were surprised but its not them going through it.    It only went from 27 to 37

They insist on testing until it goes back to 0. None of mine showed on a pee stick. You shouldn't check the line after 10 mins as it will show a false line. 

anyway thinking of you hun       

And you never know! Miracles have happend


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Gilly - Its the doubling that matters. They should double every 48-72 hours. One girl on the abroad threads just had a beta of 45 and its now gone up to 112!!

so try not to think its all over. There is a thread on here about HCG

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Me again!! I had assisted hatching today. It was £400!  

Also if we had frozen any it would of been covered by our PCT!!


----------



## helenff

Shame you have a cold, FM - I had a terrible one last weekend - simply couldn't stop sneezing and each one hurt. Luckily it didn't last long though, so I hope yours will pass just as swiftly!

Hi Gilly, I'm not surprised you have been quiet, your saga sounds v. stressful. At least if you do the jabs you won't look back later and think 'what if...'. I don't know anything about hcg levels aside from them doubling every couple of days, but I know there are success stories of people who started off with a low number and still managed to double okay.


----------



## helenff

Sorry to double post.

Am just a bit worried today. My 'spotting' is getting heavier and is now more reddy-brown than brown. I'm still cramping, too. I did another faint positive test this morning but am concerned the pregnancy (presuming there is one, but I think hcg injection should be gone now) isn't going to stick :-/. Anyone with reassuring stories?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helen     There are loads of women on here that have a bleed and gone on to have a BFP. I know its not nice and you are thinking the worst,   If you still have a BFP on your test day i would go and get a blood test at HH. They do do them if you ask. Just tell them what has happend and you need it checked out. I actually went on day 14 PO last time. I didn;t wait til day 16 PO! 

They didn't question it. 

Thinking of you hun


----------



## Mrs-GG

Helen, I wont bore on about being a bleeder again, but it really can be ok. Remember you are still testing early so its also ok for it to be a faint line.
I would def stand your ground and ask for a blood test. I had no objections to getting one when I asked.
helen


----------



## Greyhounds

Helen lots of   for you. Like Mrs GG says it doesn't mean its over.  Just take it very easy and if you are very concerned call the HH and ask for a blood test.  I have everything crossed for you!

Thanks all for your words of wisdom.  Mini I'll check out that thread, thanks,

I tested again this morning (my last test in the house so what the hell) and the line that came up within the three mins was very very faint. It went darker much later, but still barely a hairline.

Went to the HH for my injection and managed to grab 5 mins with a doc. Explained my HCG levels on Friday and that the urine test had got lighter. He said that the urine tests are not accurate enough to tell. For 16DPO (last Fri) they would expect levels of 20- 3/400 so mine (35) was certainly on the low side. He agreed to authorise a blood test tomorrow and then we would decide whether it was sensible to carry on with the jabs or just let nature take its course. I expect the levels tomorrow will have gone down because I just don't have any symptoms what so ever. I have been pg before and I know what my body is like. 

Further news tomorrow I guess... but really not very hopeful. We just want to book our review appt so we can book our FET for the new year.  Have any of you done FET?  What is involved and do they just use your normal cycle or drugs again?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Well at least you will know one way or an other.  

I've done FET at HH. I d'reg  then i used Oestrogen patches for 2 weeks to thicken the lining. Its a very easy cycle. After ET I had to use 2 cyclgest a day. If you get pg then you use the patches and cyclgest for 12 weeks!  

Hope tomorrow brings you some answers hun


----------



## helenff

I'm sorry Gilly. Of course I'll be crossing my fingers for you, but have lots of hugs too     

Not knowing is horrible, I know. I tested again today and I think the result is a marginally stronger positive than yesterday, but I also had some bright red blood today . Only a little bit, but I'm beginning to lose hope. Will see what the tests say over the next day or two, then I'll ring HH.

What I find weird is that I've had spotting on both IVF cycles now (never had a positive last time though) - whereas I never do normally. Could it be the IVF drugs themselves making me spot? I came across one blog saying it was common for IVF ladies to spot due to linings often being thicker than normal - but I have no idea if this is really a possibility. All I know is that I have that heavy feeling in my abdomen and the damn spotting won't stop. Grrr.

Just had a bit of a crying fit after reading about poor Stephen Gately - he was so young.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen and Gilly,        

regarding HH and progesterone, when I was cycling there they did not believe in extra progesterone after 2ww if it was an IVF cycle, but believed it made a difference for a FET. Not sure about now, but sounds like they still believe the same thing. Indeed lots of other docs and clinics like to continue progesterone if BFP for next 2/3 months. I always had borderline progesterone levels and short luteal phase so I did ask them if I could have extra progesterone if I went beyond 2ww ( which I never did   ) but the answer was  no need, for IVF cycle  

If I had a BFP and was at HH I would ask my GP to prescribe me the extra progesterone bullets, to feel more relax as otherwise I would keep wondering if all ok and get stressed about it.
I would also maybe ask for a progesterone level test after the 2ww, if BFP.

Helen, did not know about the boyzone singer. Very sad, so young. I've just read on the web that he got an acting role too as a child in the film "the commitments" ( great film) .

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Hi everyone, can't believe it but after 31 months I got my bfp! We were on a 2 week cruise when I tested! It was my last chance before ivf so as you can imagine we are ecstatic beyond words. We got back and my co-ordination appointment package for ivf in December was waiting for us! So scared but so so happy. Thank you so much to the amazing people on here who have supported me. I  you all get your bfp's too, you deserve it so much. Sorry I haven't been on, we have been away. There is too much to catch up on so a quick update would be fantastic.

I rang HH and was put through to the nurse who said she would cancel the ivf cycle for me. She was really happy for us and it was nice that she said congratulations. She said that because it was an unmonitored clomid cycle, it is treated as a 'spontaneous pregnancy' and we will just go through the gp now..... evicted from HH. Can't get a blood test/xtra scans through them.... is this normai?

Loads of love and again many thanks. Can't believe it.


----------



## Happy Mummy

JPS, congratulations!   have a great 8MW  

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter

JPS - that's fantastic, congratulations 

Gilly - goodluck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you   

Helen - I'm thinking of you aswell   

Mini - congrats on being PUPO!  

FM - hope you recover from your cold quickly, I've had one for the last week - it just won't go away.  I agree with you about Robert Pattinson, it seems so wrong but who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Scooter, 

yes that cold is quite stubborn. I don't feel as lethargic as last 3 days, so hopefully on the mend. I sneeze every 5 mns and very dry throat, but still I feel a bit better, so back at work tomorrow.

I hope you feel better soon too    

I am going to buy the book trilogy ( Twilight, New Moon and Eclipse) , I am hooked   . 

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds

JCP fantastic news!

Keep everything crossed for me ladies, its hard to be positive but I'm trying!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Gilly, lots of         

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Scooter, thanks so much. 

Gilly - thank you and goodluck for today, I'll be thinking of you and all my fingers and toes are crossed  

Helen - I   it all works out sweetie,     

FM - Thanks hun and hope the cold goes away. I   everything works out for you x

Mini - congrats on being PUPO and good luck hun x


----------



## mackster

Hi all,(I have moved over to this forum..as was on my own thread...schoolgirl error!!Ha )

This is my first post..and I was just hoping for a few tid bits of advice on the Wolfson clinic-Hammersmith.Apologies for raving on below..it's just SO good to be able to tell someone without seeing the pitying (and bored) looks of friends!!LOL!!

So far,they (the doc's at HH) seem very cold and uncommunicative.Also,I don't feel like I was given any information.

I am (35 yrs old) on the long day 21 protocol-1st round of IVF.I started the Burselin 0.5ml injections last Tuesday (6th oCT).All seems to be going fine(except for headaches,sweats and ballooning weight)

I have quite bad polycystic ovaries-which has meant two very long and frustrating years of TTC.

I started off at Dr Mellon's practice on Harley street(£275 p/visit) for 4 rounds of Clomid-no joy.

Next I went to St Mary's in Paddington,where the staff are LOVELY and very easy to talk to.In particular Dr White and nurse Sammy.I have had 4 x rounds of IUI...with one ovary constantly over stimulating.Also had a positive HCG and they can't see any other problems...hubby is young and fit and A OK too...

Anyhow,am now moved on to IVF (NHS)at Wolfson and feel like it is all very hit and miss.I had St Mary's photocopy all my past test results and have been trying to ask docs at HH if this can somehow help my FSH amounts in future-so I don't waste this 1st round with over/under stimulation.They haven't taken them into consideration at all.I have no idea how they got to choose the day 21 protocol for me?Also,as I have bad PCOS,I asked about diet etc and they said not to worry?I also asked whether I should be on Metformin and they didn't seem to know what I was banging on about?

With the IUI at St Mary's-I was seen for bloods and scans every 3-4 days...with the IVF at HH-they don't see you until you hv been injecting Burselin for well over 2 weeks..is this normal?

Also,I would LOVE to HEAR any success stories and loads of tips re Polycystic and IVF at HH-I am following a LOW GL diet and hv cut out caffeine and alcohol Sad should I be doing or taking anything else?

Also,any tips on whether your partner should be cutting out caffeine and alcohol all together?

I have bought 6 x rounds of acupuncture at HH-as the extra 2 will help with polycystic apparently.Any stories on acupuncture from HH?Are they good?

Phew..sooooo sorry for droning on here..hope you haven't tuned out..have just been hearing SO many conflicting stories on what I should be doing!!

Last q-I am due (with any luck) to be implanted around the time I have booked a flight home to see my parents in Australia.I am thinking it is safer to postpone my ticket as flying might harm my chances(it is a 28hr flight).
Does anybody know anything about flying long distances after IVF?

Anyhow..good luck to all who are TTC..Pls also write to me for any advice on either Dr Mellon or St Mary's

Love

Mackster xxx

*Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this post are personal opinions and not FF opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it*


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

JPS - Well done chick    Cruises should be on the NHS!!   

Gilly  hun  

Helen - How you feeling today  

Mackster -   You'll find lots of answers from the girls on here!  

AFM - I have AF pains today but i know thats normal, I checked my diary and i had them at this stage last time so its on track! It should be implanting today so maybe its that!


----------



## helenff

I think I'm out. Full flow bleed now and though test was positive still, am pretty sure it was lighter than yesterday.

What I don't get is why I bleed so early? I must've implanted in good time, to get a positive on day 11, but I was already spotting at that point. I suppose it could be implantation bleeding that just never stopped and lead into a proper period, but it's very confusing. I'm absolutely gutted, but don't want to keep going on about it too much.

Congrats JPS - you must be so excited 

Mackster - I know what you mean, it can be a bit impersonal at HH. It's fine when everything goes smoothly and you know what's going to happen, but when you have questions it can be a bit hard to find answers or reassurance. We tend to get left to it a bit. I was told mid-way through treatment last time that one of my ovaries was polycystic, but was given no info as to whether this could be affecting my fertility or whether there was anything I could take. In fact I still need to ask my GP about this, because I didn't get any info at my review, either. I suspect they'll start you off on a low dose of Gonal-F. For me it was too low first time round, but if you've been over-stimulating on IUI you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi all, 
Helen sorry to hear that you are in full flow.  Have you called them?  Get a definite test on Wed and if it is positive ask for a blood test.

Well, its curtains for me. HH called today to let me know that my HCG levels had gone down to 14. I am to stop my jabs and wait for my period to come in the next few days. I need to have another blood test next Monday to ensure that levels have gone back to zero.

We plan to do FET in the New Year.  Does anyone know if we can do it at 92 Harley St seeing that this is the end of our NHS funded cycles.  Do they do transfer there even if the embies are at the HH?  I am just a bit sick of the HH at the moment that's all!


----------



## mackster

Hi guys,

I am looking for a cycle buddy at Hammersmith.I am on the long day 21 protocol and am currently D/R -day 21 was last Tuesday )the 6th).
Is there anyone else D/R around the same time as me?

Hope to hear from you..

Thankkkkkkssss

Macksterxx


----------



## scooter

Gilly - I'm so sorry.  I'm not surprised you are sick of going to HH at the mo, it all gets a bit much doesn't it.  I don't know much about Harley Street I'm afraid but I don't think they do ET there.  HH have excellent FET results and as Mini said it's a much easier cycle.  Look after yourself 

Helen -   Thinking of you

Mackster - welcome to the thread.  There are lots of HH success stories - if you look back on some past threads you will see our Hall of Fame with a long list of mummies and mummies to be.  Good luck for this cycle

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy

Gillydaffodil, I am so sorry about the blood test result.  
You can go to Harley street if it is a private treatment but you need to tell them a few weeks before you start as they need to transfer your notes , and they can be slow  
You would then have all docs appointments, scans , blood tests there but EC and ET , as far as I know would still be at the HH clinic.
However you can book your review appointment there now , ask the nurse to get the latest cycle results faxed before hand. When I went there , I spoke to a nurse called Kirsten, and she is fab.

Helen,   , yes Gillydaffodil is right, ask for a blood test if it still shows a double line     

Welcome mackster 

Future Mummy


----------



## Ceri.

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## mackster

Thanks Future Mummy and Scooter!!!I feeeelll veryyyy welcome now!!

Quick one...has anyone had any probs with lumps under their skin  on front of thighs?Seem to have started since diagnosed with PCOS...might be un related (its not cellulite-i asked my doc..but he didnt know what they were) xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Gilly - So sorry hun. I feel the same about going back for tx at HH! I can't do it anymore, if i need to! I need a fresh start.    
Thinking of you chicken  

Helen - any news from you


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey folks i've been quiet for a while but getting closer and closer to treatment - start on thursday - although can't actually remember anything from co-ordination appointment so rather worried! lots of luck to you all in the swing as such already! xx


----------



## mrspickles

Gillydaffodil sorry to hear about your result. I had bad news yesterday as my cycle was cancelled due to poor response - not entirely unexpected as I ahven't had many eggs previously.
Regarding 92 Harley Street they don't do transfers but all your scans can be done there and it is much less stressful than being at Hammersmith sometimes. Why don't you arrange an appointment there? They told me notes being transferred weren't a problem as long as they know you are coming! they have excellent FERC results.
I see Anna Carby and have found it to be so helpful to have someone I can get hold of who will explain these things to me. Does anyone know if she has had treatment herself? She always seems to know what it is like but has never said. Bit of a personal question to ask!!!!!!
Had a chat with her about my cancelled cycle yesterday which helped me cope with things a lot easier (all things considered!)
Just a thought!
Good luck to everyone else. I'm back to see Anna Carby for a review at Harley Street next Thursday to see what to do from here. Wish me luck!
Really must do a "signature" for the bottom of my posts


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Kirst 73  

Mrspickles, sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle     
Anna Carby is wonderful. She also does the best EC and ET I found. 

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

Sorry about your cancelled cycle, MrsPickles - I think even when you expect a certain outcome a little part of you still hopes for more, so it's always hard  

No news from me. You must be fed up of reading my tmi. Heavy period yesterday and a lot of cramping. Still testing positive as of this morning, though it's faint. I'll see what the HH test says tomorrow and give them a ring if it's still positive.


----------



## carmens

Hi everyody

I'm Carmen and I had my second ivf cycle at HH.
I had egg collection on 29 Sept and OTD 15 Oct. I tested today(as it was day 14 after egg collection)and came back positive with Clearblue and faint positive with hospital pregnancy test.
Unfortunately my happiness didn't last long as i've started having strong cramps and bleeding.
HELENFF I think is similar with what you're experiencing. Any hope for us? 
Shall I call them to ask for more progesterone? Will that help?

Any advice?

Thank you

Carmen


----------



## helenff

Hi Carmen,

Am sorry to hear you are going through something similar. You might still be okay - as others have said here it is possible to bleed and go on to a successful pregnancy.

Not sure about calling them - maybe someone else can advise?

I really hope my test isn't positive tomorrow, because I can't face going all that way just to be told the pregnancy has failed/is failing anyway.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

carmen sorry about the cramps but tey won't give your more progesterone! i tried that one!! 

mrs pickles - sorry about your cycle. i think anna is approachable cos shes a woman and is sympathetic and gives you time


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ok Im kind of back..with a new login name.  Not actually in a good place emotionally and havent managed to read back..

I aim to try and reintroduce the hall of fame and am trying to find the last one that was done...any thoughts anyone?  I will need people to tell me what has happend to them since too...

I will aim to empty my message box so could I ask people to update me that way and all new posters to tell me where they are with things. and I will try and do a new one later in the week....

Things are a nightmare at home but I have my special girls...one HH miracle and one natural miracle.. xxx

TB (previously EBW)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## vickym1984

Wondered if anyone knows the answer to this question.

We will be going through IVF or ICSI sometime next year, and I know normally you ring them on CD1 and satart d/r on day 21, but as I am pcos I don't get a/f very often, so what happens in that case?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

OK this is the most recent Hall of Fame I can find...and its quite old.  Havent gone through it all so apologies if the content upsets anyone although I have deleted some obvious stuff which will have been surpassed....  

Can you all please let me know via pm what to put against your name to ensure its accuracy...

Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame!  From 21 May 09 


Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
(this will include people who have had disappointments or bad news this week or recently)

Welcome to our Newest Posters
(this will included people who have posted for the first time on here recently)

HH LADIES 2WW/DR/STIMMING      

HH LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT    
Devilinya starting 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
laura2  first appt 21 April 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
pushoz  starting tx July 09 
Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
naneal  awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1  consultation 6 May 09 

HH LADIES RECOVERING FROM A NEGATIVE CYCLE    
mich08 BFN 18 May 09  
helenff  BFN 15 May 09  
Cawallinger  BFN 9 Apr 09  
Natalie.e BFN  
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09  
Roxy x BFN March 09  
mini mouse no fertilisation  
SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb  
Donkey  BFN  
Gaye  BFN Mar 09  
Roxy x  BFN March 09  
Julie-Anne  BFN March 09  
christinen  BFN 10 Nov 08  
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08  
Koko78  Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08  
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI  Feb/Mar  
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb  
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI  Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update?  
Emlapem  BFN 25 Nov 08  
Devilinya  followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08  
ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08  

HH ANGELS 
Lisax 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks    
Woo and DH  lost twin  for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH and Angel Adam  
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward  

MUMMIES TO BE      
Cookie66  1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09  
ellenld  23 Feb 09, scan 9 March 09  
Supriya  24 Feb 09 
Secret Broody  9 Jan 09 
homegirl  natural  
Englishsetter  20 Nov 08  
EBW1969 surprise natural  6 Nov 08 C-section 22 June 2009  
woo  12 Nov 08    
Sudsy  
Britgrrl  29 Oct 08 
Jameson777  22 October  
vholloway1978  23 Sept 08 

any news from....? 
Kirsty (Kan1)  21 May  EDD 28 Jan 09  twinnies!  
Shania35  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008  EDD?  
saffronL  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008  EDD? 
Olly    end of Oct after 2nd IVF 

HH MUMMIES    
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008  
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz  
EBW1969 (Jo) - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07  
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived  Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to  Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007  
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06  
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October  
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October  
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007  

HH LADIES WHO HAVE NOT UPDATED FOR A WHILE
Rafs- started  3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 – update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? – update?

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck
(Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH  May 09 
Secret Broody moving to UCH  
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to Lister BFN 8 May 09  
loubeedood  Having  tests then doing  tx at ARGC-  
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009  
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09  
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moving to Lister 
siheilwli 


Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong.  Thanks!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hmmm there must be a more recent one coz Ive had another miracle since then....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

*Please can you pm me with your updates as to where you are with tx, pgy, or mummyhood or put the updates(and only the updates) on this thread (see Hammersmith part 37) so I can reactivate the Hall of Fame.... I really cant read back 70 odd pages to try and work everything out!!!

Thankyou.*


----------



## christinen

So sorry to hear about your relationship EBW....  I know it's probably a really difficult time, but sometimes things happen for the best even though we don't realise it at the time! You have your beautiful girls!!


----------



## kdb

Hi Vicky - when you go for your co-ordination appt and get the prescription, you can explain that you don't get a regular natural AF so they will prescribe you either the pill (if your lining is thin) or Provera (if it's not thin).  Both will induce a bleed.  They'll be very strict about making you take a pg test before either of these.

Good luck


----------



## Happy Mummy

TB sent you a PM  

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

Grrr, I did the HH test today and got another faint line, so have rung up to ask for a blood test, only to be on hold for five mins, explained to someone who didn't know, who put me on hold for five mins, then put me through to the patient helpline, which was an answerphone.

I don't really want to go all the way to HH for what will almost certainly be nothing (I don't know how TMI we can get here, but yesterday was incredibly heavy bleeding, can't see how anything could survive that), but I probably need to check in case it could be ectopic.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen, you should speak to a doc, ask for Anna Carby? if not,I would go to HH and would not leave until I had a blood test.    

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

I can't easily get there once already at work, but I'm hoping I'll be able to get a test tomorrow. I guess I could ask my GP if I get desperate?

Does anyone know how long it takes for low levels of hcg to leave the body?

Thank you   

eta: They just rang back and said there's nothing they can do and a blood test won't be more helpful than a urine test, so I'm to wait until Monday and do another urine test then. I suppose they're expecting my levels will just have gone down by then.


----------



## carmens

Hi Hellenff

I don't know why the clinic has this attitudine? I know there isn't much you can do but to be left not knowing and waiting is very cruel.

I did have a blood test  to check the beta hcg level yesterday and I will repeat it tomorrow to see exactly(NOT AT HH). The level was 59 so I am pregnant but don't know for how long. I also spoke to my GP and they said they can give me progesterone prescription. I am not optimistic but I don't want to be left waiting to see what's going to happen. 

I'll keep ypu updated

Carmen


----------



## helenff

59 is really good Carmen - didn't someone say HH considered above 50 viable earlier on? How is your bleeding? If it is just light it could well be implantation spotting, in which case it might be time for a tentative congrats 

My tests never got darker, only stayed the same, so I think in my case I should probably just wait it out now. *sigh*

eta: My GP's receptionist was really snotty but when I got upset (not on purpose!) she reluctantly said she would get a doctor to phone me later on. Initially she was all 'you must go back to the hospital where you are having treatment' - which is fine, but HH don't want to know either.

I know the situation will probably resolve on its own, but I still think it could do with being checked out


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen,
When I was at HH, I had a biochemical, once. I was bleeding lots and my HCG was checked twice a week, they insisted just to make sure it was not ectopic and as it takes ages to leave body, and also it was going up and down like a yoyo ( 16, 9, 50...)so they kept me in for one day. I can't believe that they have changed so much! if you can, maybe get there first thing tomorrow morning? ( 7 or 7.30? )
I finally, *TMI*, evacuated something while in bathroom and stopped bleeding the next day, and spotted only shortly after. They never offered a D and C, but Dr B was happy to do a lap when I was kept for observation, to have a look  but said it was too early to see anything   I declined anyway, did not trust him ,and thank god I did . I asked to be seen by Dr L, and said I would only listen to him as he was my cons , Dr L said I could go home and there should be no lap, he did a few check by pressing in areas that would hurt if ectopic, checked my progesterone levels with blood test ( none of this was done bt Dr B). I went back the next day for a blood test and at the time a full blood count as I was really bleeding like full AF. it took 10 days for it all to get closure.

So I am surprised that now they are saying there is nothing they can do. I think some junior docs haven't got a clue. email or call Dr Lavory, Dr Trew or DrAnna Carby. Also some of the nurses there are fab. Really caring. I only remember one nurse whom I did not like . I think she left.

It is very difficult with work  , if you are in pain or really worried, can't you tell work you don't feel too good? bad tummy ( true in a way  )or something and exceptionally go home ? then go straight to hosp?

Alternatively , maybe call the Harley street practice and speak to nurse Kirsten, she is very good, will get you to speak to a cons , and if not will relay what the cons have said, and she will be quick doing it.

It must be really frustrating Helen   

Carmen: Congratulations  59 is a good result when testing on test day ( isn't your OTD tomorrow?)   , cramps can be normal, many women have them and light bleeding can be quite common too. It is always a bit scary though, so I understand how you feel 

Regarding progesterone , most GPs accept to prescribe extra cyclogest. Mine does.

There are a lot of good things to say though about HH, good consultants, good EC and ET, very good embryologist team, but I guess like for all clinics there are also some things who could be improved. when I was cycling there there were a couple of bad junior docs, who did not know how to scan complex cases and were naturally negative. I think it is better now though, most of those junior docs have left and the new ones do a much better job from what I hear.

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG

Helen
If you can make the trip to HH I would go and request a blood test. they really cannot refuse, particularly if you are standing in front of them.

The only thing with getting a blood test at your GP surgery is that they will send off the sample and the results could take days to come back, at which point its likely to be Monday anyway


----------



## vickym1984

Thankyou KD

Helen-will be thinking of you xx


----------



## helenff

I know this sounds really feeble, but I don't think I've got the strength to go to Hammersmith and try and get a blood test when they've said no. We normally leave at around 5.40am to get to Hammersmith for 7am, and I think I'd just end up in tears if they wouldn't do it. I've reached that stage where it took all my guts just to ring the GP.

I'm hoping the doctor will ring me later and offer me some help. The GP receptionist wouldn't even let me book an appointment to get progesterone, so I've run out of that now anyway. Might try emailing a consultant (though I don't know who is mine) later on if I get no answers. Am stronger on email!


----------



## Happy Mummy

helen,  
I can't believe the GP receptionist has a say in the matter! it is none of her business anyway to know what you are seeing your GP about!  
maybe call back and say you need to see your GP. If she asks why, say that it is a personal health matter that you only wish to discuss with your GP. If she insists say she has no right to ask, it is called the patient doctor privacy. I would actually tell her where to go at that point but that is a personal view  
I feel really sorry you are treated that way, and I am not sure what to suggest   Can't you go to HH with a friend?  
     
They are really nice at the Harley street HH office. 
Ok, an alternative is you have the blood test there but it is expensive. I really think Kirsten would have some ideas . You can't stay like that stressed and sad. 

OK, back to work , meetings this afternoon. Helen you can PM me if you wish and I will respond this evening  

Hope everyone is OK, this bug thing is slowly being caught by everyone I  know, work is a coughing place at the moment , and that includes me   

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb

Hi Helen - sorry you are having to deal with this  

Give 92 Harley St a call and ask to speak to Kirsten for her opinion on what to do.  As FM says, she's lovely and very helpful.

xoxo


----------



## helenff

I have a small victory!

The GP rang me and said he was happy to give me a form for a blood test, which I'll take tomorrow morning now (my local hospital is only a few minutes walk from work), and a prescription for some cyclogest. The GP is only over the road and I can go get the prescription in a few minutes 

I know I won't know for sure for a while (though I am reconciled to it being a chemical), but it was so refreshing to reach someone who listened to me. I don't have anything against HH, as on the whole treatment there has gone quite smoothly for me - it's just a bit difficult in this stage when you want to be treated more than just an NHS number,

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## christinen

YAY!! Im so happy for you Helenff.....it's really frustrating when they seem to drop you like a hot potato....they did it to me once, and the feeling was horrible, especially when you need some reassurance. But I'm glad something positive is happening for you! Good luck hun!


----------



## carmens

Hi

Helen- I am glad someone did the right thing.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 
As for me no need to congratulate as  2days before test day had strong cramps and bleeding brownish. Then it became light red(nothing to worry) and today the bleeding became red with a few clots(mostly red brownish) The cramps had stop since yesterday afternoon but the clots say something is definitely wrong. Even if the beta HCG level was ok yesterday that doesn't mean anything until the next blood test.
I called HH and of course all I had was the Voicemail. I left a message but as expected they haven't called back.
So here goes another day knowing nothing, worrying, crying.......you know

I'll be thinking of all the PUPo girls. 

Ps Life is a bit cruel. MC after IVF?? !!!!


Carmen


----------



## carmens

Anyone knows if is possible to experience symptoms of mc for one embryon and still remain with one viable embryon(the other one as i put 2 back)?  I am just overthinking this, isn't it

Carmen


----------



## Mrs-GG

Hi Carmen, yes I had what you described with my 1st pregnancy. 2 embryos put back. both implanted and seen on 6w scan. 2nd embryo not doing so well and after some heavy bleeding we were left with one.. now a 2 year old terror.

hang in there, rest as much a you can. The Drs say it doesnt effect the outcome but I htink mentally, butting you feet up when you can helps your state of mind

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mrs GG wow your bump is nearly here!  
Helen - I know your GP is doing your bloods now but if you had of gone to HH they would of done your bloods. I Just turned up without ringing and they did them. I them turned up again a few days later and told them Anna had told me to do them again. They tried to argue the toss but i insisted she had said this (which she did) But they will do it  

Sorry you have to go through this.  

Caman - a cautious congrats to you    It could be the other embie coming away 

I have no symptoms, at all


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

Helenff, that's good news hun  

Carmen, yes, loosing one and keeping the other one  can make you bleed as a result, I have heard it before  and mrs GG just confirmed it  

Actually Helenff, how many did you have put back? one or two?

Mini, plenty of time to get symptoms      it has been only a week I think? Spit and Spot will probably make themselves known in the next couple of days   

I have just realised that someone has sent me lots of bubbles today  . Not sure if it is somebody from this thread, but just in case, thank you  

OK, going to relax now with a glass of French wine   DH is at his French class , and I have the evening to myself so I think a nice hot bath while reading " Eclipse " is in order.

Have a nice evening girls,

Future Mummy


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hi everyone 
just wondering if someone could help? i have been reading through the protocol - my first injection is due tomorrow, is there a specific time i need to do it?
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Between 7am and 9am!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

thanks mighty minipops

is it really vital to do it between those times? i am going on a plane on sat and have to be at airport at 7!

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good Luck Helen.

Well I have started working on the Hall of Fame and its tough going.

Thank you to anyone who has already pm'd me with their updates...all have been saved onto a word document ready for the "grand unveiling" at some point....

I am working from the list I posted earlier dating back to May so please let me know of any changes after that list.

Also if anyone can give me updates on any of the following people please that would help as I really cant go back over all the parts!!! Apologies again if the fact that this is out of date stirs up any unwanted emotions.....or is inaccurate xxx



homegirl  natural  BFP? news
Sudsy  BFP  ? news
Britgrrl  BFP 29 Oct 08 ? news
Jameson777  BFP 22 October  ? news
vholloway1978  BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started  3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 – update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? – update?
naneal  awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1  consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
pushoz  starting tx July 09 
Kirsty (Kan1)  21 May  EDD 28 Jan 09  twinnies!  
Shania35  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008  EDD?  
saffronL  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008  EDD? 
Rafs- started  3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 – update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? – update?


Anyone who has joined the threads since 21 May please let me have your details 

Many thanks. xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks TB!! Jamseson had a boy   Tyler 

Kirst - Could you take the injection with you and do it at the airport? It should really be between those times. Ring the nurses and ask them if its ok to do it at a different time.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks hon. Do you know the date!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

No but i will find out!


----------



## mackster

Hey twice blessed!!I would LOVE to be on the HH list!!

My name is Mackster and I am currently D/R on long day 21 protocol!! I have my first suppresed query scan on 23rd Oct!!

Good luck to everyone else!!

Mackxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks, done!


----------



## mackster

Hi again guys,
Can anyone tell me  whether you get to choose how many embryos go back in at HH?Or do the doctors tell you they are just putting one or two in?There is no gender screening either,is there?Sorry if these are dumb questions..

Nice to have you all there to talk to xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hee hee! Sorry the gender sceening made me chickle!    The answer is no (BTW it wasn't a dumb question!!) I had a thought of them coming round and asking you if you wanted a boy or girl!!  

It depends how old you are for the amount they put back. They like youngsters to have 1 but over 35 (I think) can have 2, over 40 can have 3    But its up to you. If you want 1 then you can have 1! I asked for 3!! But didn;t get it!  

TB - Jamseson had tyler on 12th June


----------



## mackster

Thanks Mighty Mini pops!!

Thought the nurses might be able to sneakily tell you which gender....lol..not to worry ..any flavour will please me!!

Good luck this cycle MMPx


----------



## carmens

Hi Girls

Is a definitely NO for me as I think I eliminated everything. I don't know what to do. I feel restless and without any hope. I need to go to work but I don't really want to see anybody. I just need to find the strength to get out the bed and get into my car.  
I want to do something this weekend to make me feel better but I have no idea what can help. Any ideas? 
What do you do when you feel really down?

Thanks

Carmen


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Posting by phone so cant stop be back later. Just sending u a huge hug carmen x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

carmen, I am so sorry    . Personnally when I have had a BFN I let DH pamper me even more  , get a couple of DVDs ( girly stuff ) and have some chocolate, and have my fav food ordered ( take away). A good book also is nice. The reason I don't do much is I usually have AF or get the AF pain, so don't have too much energy to be very active. A movie is also a good idea?  

Mackster, as Mini said, in this country , they are quite tough with the numbers you can have back in. In the States you can have easily 4 or 5 or more, depending on your case! in France I believe it is 4  ( 3 when very young ).

Helenff how are you today?

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster

Thanks Future Mummy..I hope they let me have two!  
My D/R sweats at the moment are ludicrous..I melted in front of a client yesterday!! 

Hey Carmen..hope you feeling better.When I'm feeling low-I go to the cinema on my own with a box of popcorn-usually to watch a girlie weepy flick!!Or if I'm at home..BBC Iplayer hits the spot..BBC 3 have a show called 'Don't tell the Bride' which is always good for a giggle xx Next time will be your time..I'm sure xx


----------



## helenff

Hi all, ready for a no news is still no news update?

Did another test. To my eye it is darker than the one (on the same brand, not the hosp. one) the day before yesterday, but who knows what that means. I sneezed last night while in bed and I got a really short but strong stinging feeling across my whole abdomen, but it may have just been the way I was lying. One ovary has been a bit twingey this morning. It could mean something good, something bad, or nothing at all! Period is slowing down but that is normal after 2-3 days for me. Obviously if I end up in pain at any point I'll demand to see someone, somewhere.

Had the blood test this morning at the local hospital - have to say, they are brilliant at doing it without it hurting. Forgot to ask when to expect results, but I can't imagine it would be today. I'll ring the GP later to find out.

  ((Carmen)) - have you done another test just to check? I've had a heavy period and am still testing positive, which the hospital will need to know if it continues. It is very hard when you are feeling down. In the evenings I tend to get very withdrawn and sad without being sad about anything specifically (although this is clearly the cause). Sometimes I find burying myself in a mindless game helps, or a nice hot bath or a book - whatever works for you. I watch an American programme called Glee (not available here yet...) and listen to the songs from that, which are cheesy but cheery.

Mackster I am 29 and was given 2 embryos the first time without any argument (although you always get the dangers of multiples speech - they have to do it), but it might have been because they were only average quality. This time I was advised to take two, as neither implanted the first time.


----------



## Bea-Bea

Mackstar.. What helen said was pretty much the same for me!

HH said my pct would only allow 1 good quality to be transfered and were strict on that because of my age (30)!

However I only had 2 "average" ones, so they said age aside I could have both transfered if I wanted or put 1 in and freeze 1.. We choose to put both back just because I did not have faith that the average 6 cell would have made the thaw process.. (just my gut feeling and instinct)

And yes we too received the warnings on twins pregnancys!!

I guess it depends on your pct, your age and the quality of your embryos at ET day.

I hope this is of some help to you!

Helen... I really hope you get to definate result one way or another sometime soon.. the waiting is so unfair on you  

Carmen ... sorry to hear of your bfn... Now this wont suit everybodys life style but I was so disheartened after ttc natually for over a year that we decided to start our family buy purchasing a puppy..! 

Best decision we ever made....  he is 2 years old now he is a red and white Boxer called Max, he has been a saviour a total pleasure to own and a joy to have a round our walkies are so much fun. He is in high spirits all the time which rubs off on me even on the toughest of days.

I am a strong believer in animal rehabilitation for people... Max and my 3 cats have seen me through some dark times... I wouldnt be without them.


Sending you all lots of


----------



## mackster

Hey HelenFF and Bea bea..

Thanks for the advice..I will def push for two(if I am lucky enough to get that many)!!

HelenFF...i have everything crossed for you that this is the one    and same for you Bea Bea for 18th....   

x

ps.did my 1st acupuncture at HH this am..I thought it was meant to go for an hour..it was only about 20mins and some chat?Quite mellow afterwards though and a very lovely lady!

pps.Has anyone else been to the nutritionist they recommended?Claire Cotton in Notting Hill?If so,did you have any good tips on PCOS diet?xxx


----------



## mackster

Hi again..

I forgot to ask...did anyone else agree to use their unused embryo's for research at HH?

I ticked yes,.,,but am not sure I want to go through with it..as really hoping to have enough to go back in and enough to freeze.

Also,after your free NHS cycles asre up..can you still use your frozen embies if you go private?And if so,I'm guessing you have to stay at HH for treatment...xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Mackster - HH will transfer your frozen embies to another clinic - in the UK, the EU or beyond.  Costs from £100 up to £400.


----------



## mackster

Thanks for that info kd74..now I just have to make the embies..   

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

mackster, if you get frozen embies with your NHS cycle you can use them when doing a private treatment and you can also move them to a different clinic. They take a special taxi  , they give you the details who to call etc... but it is not free! can't remember the price though


----------



## Happy Mummy

just seen KD post   .

Mackster, regarding your unused embies, it is up to you, but if you have sign you want to, and you have changed your mind , no problem just ask to have that part amended, on EC day  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster your unused embies are just embies that are not freezable or if you choose not to freeze for some other reason. 

Like the others said you can move them if you want. We used ours at HH just for convienience really as its a Frozen cycle and was easy. 

Helen - Hopefully your blood test will give you an answer.  

Carmen -


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hey, I have not stopped grinning all day! I managed to do my first injection today and think i may well manage again tomorrow!!

Hope everyone else is ok, 

I made a big deal about getting magic cream and didn't even use it in the end lol!

xx


----------



## mackster

Morning MMP,FM and Kirst... 

Thanks for the advice!!Any news from you guys?

well done on self injection Kirst73...I still get my DH to do it in my tummy..but am feeling less attractive daily as he trys to locate my fattest bit..niiiccceee.

Am off to try a yoga class..anything to de stress this head...love and light to you all today xx


----------



## helenff

I have some confusing news. Got my beta results back - it was 125 for yesterday, which was the equivalent of 17dpo. This is on the very low side of 'normal' and of course I have been bleeding heavily all week. I thought it had stopped a day ago, but it came back in the afternoon. It's even happened today!

I can't believe this is a normal pregnancy but of course the fact it was over 100 on the beta makes me annoyingly hopeful, and yet simultaneously terrified that it's ectopic and that I could end up less fertile after this than before.


----------



## Mrs-GG

Heeln, that news is sounding pretty good, I think anyway. When I had my blood test it was day 16 and my result was 135. so not really a huge difference. and I was bleeding like a demon too.

Whats the plan now, go back to HH on Monday for their blood test?


----------



## helenff

I've left a message on the patient helpline (is that thing *always* an answerphone?) and I think I'm going to demand they see me for one if they ever ring back.

 at bleeding like a demon. 

I'm trying to squish any signs of hope down at the moment, but it's very very challenging!


----------



## Mrs-GG

I would just turn up on Monday for the test, be brazen!. I also wouldnt let on to the nurse that you had one done at the GP though, just in case they use that to try refuse.


----------



## helenff

They've rung back to say they're actually 'letting' me go in on Monday - how 'nice' of them  

Hope everyone else is doing well today.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Helenff,
just a thought: it says on your signature that your OTD was wednesday ( 14th) so if you had your blood test yesterday that would be day 15?  

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

EC was on a Monday, so I took Wednesday as being 16dpo, if that makes sense?

I am fed up of constantly bleeding, I have to say. And we're trying to buy our first house at the moment too and it's just fallen through for the second time. Argh! And then it's my birthday soon. Argh!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helen, it is good that you are doing the blood test on Monday morning, sorry you have the week end to worry  
Are you in pain? if you were to have acute pain at week end, You would need to go to Hosp ( ER), but otherwise Monday is fine to go to HH .Also, at the same time on Monday try to see a doc or a consultant. If Anna is there she will see you. Say that you are worried it could be ectopic and she should press in various areas to check. She would def be helpful. Don't just ask the nurse, "demand" to see a cons as you are worried .
It could very well be all ok        

Regarding the house, how frustrating, but you know what, the one you will find eventually maybe much better than this one .

Finally, I wish you a great birthday        

Future Mummy


----------



## carmens

Hi 

Helen - I am so happy for you. I am sure that everything will be ok. Keep checking the beta hcg level every 48 h til the bleeding stops. It will stop at some point. 

Regarding the so called "patient Help line" I sent an email with my test results (my test was positive but my Hcg were dropping so they told me that I had a miscarriage) and after telling them about my blood test and everything I wrote that I was very disappointed as 
I never got to talk to anybody from the hospital when I called and I left a message and they never got back to me. 
I got a very quick reply from Anna Carby saying that she is very sorry about this and she will look into this.
Honestly, I really appreciated her email.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for all the Pupo girls

Carmen


----------



## scooter

Helen - keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Carmen - I'm glad you are finally getting some answers from someone

I can't understand why HH have switched from routine blood tests to pee sticks - it just seems to cause so much upset and confusion.  I hope someone is reading all this and taking note!!

Have had a terrible day - one of my cats got hit by a car.  He's only got facial injuries but will need to have surgery on his jaw.  I've been a VN for over 15years but fell to pieces seeing my own cat like that.  Don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight as I'm missing him so much

Hope everyone has a good weekend
Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG

Im so sorry Scooter, poor you, your poor cat! I was a wreck when our cat had his heart problems a couple of years ago, we just get so attached to them.
Hope you get him home tomorrow.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

to you carmens when I lost my first baby at 9.5w I rang and told the hospital answerphone and noone ever got back to me....thats one of the main reasons I changed to HH after that happened....

and also   to you scooter hope he recovers soon.

Helen I know of two HHers on here who bled throughout their first trimester and beyond so sending you lots of


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Scooter - Oh hun      hope he makes a full recovery  

The Pee stick brigade thought it was a good idea to stop the blood tests as it wasn't fair keeping people waiting for the results.  They still do blod tests, i just walk in and tell them to do me one!   What i do is go in for a blod test then test myself when at home so i can be prepared.

Carmen - Glad you got a reply hun


----------



## Happy Mummy

Scooter, I am so sorry about your cat   Hope he recovers quickly    
Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. I'm not feeling particularly positive though - the numbers are low and I am still bleeding. I've made the mistake of looking up ectopic pregnancies too (I seriously need to step away from Google) and now I'm feeling stressed and scared. My birthday's in a week and a bit and we've just booked a weekend away for it. I really hope we can still make it.

I hope your cat is doing okay, Scooter. I have little hamsters and I'd be devastated if anything happened to them. I can't remember who here said pets were so good to have while going through infertility, but I feel it's true and my hamsters (small and silly as they are!) have really helped me heal at times.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

helen   

Just a reminder ladies that I aim to post the hall of fame by the end of this week so please send me updates if you havent done so already x


----------



## mackster

Hey guys,

Thoughts are with you Helenff (for Mon test) (crossing everything  and Scooter..    

Just a quick one..how much are you meant to bleed on Burselin whilst D/R?It looks as if I am having a full on AF.


Sorry for all the q's..

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

you are meant to.  The lining needs to be thin


----------



## Mrs-GG

Morning TB  My update is Im due for a c-section towards end November.


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi all hope all are well,

Scooter... I have 3 cats and a dog... I really feel for you and your cat and really hope he/she will be ok  

Helen.... really hope everything works out for you!

Afm.....Just popping in to say Dh and I just got our first ever BFP......

I cant quite believe it.. we feel blessed even though its early days, I've never seen 2 lines before!

        everyone gets to feel like this sometime soon

xx


----------



## scooter

Bea - many congratulations! 

Helen -   

Thanks for all your good wishes re my cat.  He's still at the vets.  His has no vision in 1 eye and a very small amount of vision in the other one.  We are hoping that this will improve.  He's having surgery on his jaw tomorrow.  I agree, pets can help you through the worst of times and I would have been lost without my boys during all the years of ttc.  

Scooter


----------



## helenff

Congrats Bea-Bea! Told you so-called 'average' eggs could do it! 

Helen - good luck for November - it doesn't seem very far off now


----------



## JPSCoey

Scooter    , hope your cat is ok, thinking of you.

Bea Bea, wow, congratulations I know exactly how you feel getting your first ever 2 lines.... over the moon, in denial, hasn't sunk in, so happy, ecstatic, scared!!!!!

Helen, what a lot you are going through     you are one of the ones that is bleeding but still a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Bea-Bea

Thanks ladies... definatly hasnt sunk in yet ... dont think it will for a while

Wishing you all the very best        

Love to all xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Many congratulations to you hon xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Congratulations Bea Bea!

Just to let you all know i managed successfully to get the needles through secuity this weekend  - phew!

Can't believe that I've been injecting for 4 days already!

xx


----------



## mackster

Thanks Mighty MP...that's certainly a relief..the brochure/instructions just saw 'you might spot'..not AF like Carrie in that horror film!!!Ha.

Bea Bea,,,,am sooooooo pleased for you..you give us all hope   

Again Helenff..fingers and toes crossed for tom,try not to stress too much tonight..xx


----------



## Mrs-GG

Bea, what great news, congratulations


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bea, congratulations honey!  

Helenff, lots of    for tomorrow!

Scooter, I hope your cat is going to get better and better. I am sure he will feel better after the surgery   . Give him a cuddle from me  

Have a good week everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## Bea-Bea

Helen... Any news yet??... I'm thinking of you!


----------



## helenff

No news 

I just missed the phone call from them. The message said they had my results and I should phone and book a scan, but didn't actually give out the results.

The patient helpline says don't ring it for results. I left a message anyway - but can anyone else suggest anything?

I don't know what to do. I can't wait another week not knowing what's going on. Hopefully them saying book a scan is a good thing, but I have no idea if they've taken the blood results from the other day into account.

And I am still bleeding


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helen - Ring the nurses. They will tell you lthe results again.  

Bea bea - congrats hun


----------



## helenff

The line for scans closes at 4pm - I don't know the numbers for the nurses. Any help much appreciated. I don't think I can manage another day not knowing.


----------



## Mrs-GG

Get on the phone Helen, someone will give you your beta result if you ask. Good luck 

020 3313 4411
go through the main number, choose the option for the drs or then the nurses if you dont get an answer.


----------



## mackster

Helen..am crossing fingers and toes for you!!!Hope you can get through to them for resultsx


----------



## helenff

Eventually I got through to the doctor and the beta is pretty good - 717, a good doubling time from Thursday's 125.

However, the doctor was concerned after hearing about my bleeding and warned me that it could be ectopic - and that numbers rising like that are still seen in ectopics. He wants to see me on Thurs for a scan and a blood test.

Thank you all for being here for me


----------



## Mrs-GG

Thats good news!! Helen. Particularly about having a scan onThursday. Will that be 5weeks after ec?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

at least you are finally getting seen chicken


----------



## helenff

It's 5 weeks post EC today - so it'll be 5+3 or however they say it. Not sure if it will be too early to see anything, but hopefully I'll start getting some proper answers. It'll be nice to get off this rollercoaster, whatever happens.

It's my 30th next Monday, so it'll either be a celebration or one of my worst birthdays to date.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

They should be able to see if there is anything there.  Oh hun i'm      you get a lovely birthday. I m/c on mine this yr. It was great! Best birthday ever


----------



## may2

Hi Ladies,
I have been reading all the posts and want to say congratulations to all the BFP   AND     to all the BFN.
We recently got a BFN following our first ivf cycle at HH.

Our concern is, the clinic has just sent us a letter recommending another cycle with out a follow up consultation.  They said, they have reviewed our file and suggests we start another cycle with my next Af. But if we want a follow up, then we have to wait for 4-6 weeks for an apt. is this right/ legal?   We are not really happy with our first treatment and will like some answers before we continue with tx. what do we do? Any advice will be appreciated.
thanks
May xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

May - The norm is to wait 3 AFs and do it on your 3rd. I would wait to have a follow up hun


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Helenff, 
I think it is good news you are getting seen on Thursday. They should see for sure what is happening. I did not know that an ectopic could have such high levels of the pregnancy hormone .
Are you in pain Helen? any shoulder pain, acute twisting down there, if you press  around ovaries or ask DH to do it ( no need to press like a lemon   ) do you feel acute pain? those were the questions and tests that dr Lavery did to see if ectopic at an early stage.

Oh Helen, I have everything crossed for you         

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

May 2, is it an NHS cycle you had? 

You should call them and ask for a follow up appointment. They recommend you wait for at least 3 AF before doing another fresh cycle. Sometimes HH needs a lot of calling unfortunately to get things done  , but they do it in the end  

Mini, I love your new user name    

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Happy Mummy

Mini, how is it going with you?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I know i;m not pg. I'm not just saying that to cushion the blow, i know i'm not cos i've been pg 3 times and this is the only time i have had NO symtoms at all. I thought my sore boobs on the last 3 cycles were due to the psseries but obviosuly wasn't as they are not sore at all and nothing going on in my tum either. I did a test today on a sensitive one and was neg, i'm 10 days post ET so i know its early but i jiust know.  

Already planning plan z!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mini  
well I am tempted to say too early to test   
Regarding the boobs thing: it can change from one cycle to the next. I remember a lady on my cycling thread, last time who was sure she was not pregnant, no boobs hurting, stayed the same size, no symptoms and she got a BFP.
I know it is easy to say, and I understand how you feel, but there is still a chance I think.     
Also sometimes , you can have loads of symptoms , I do , cramps and all, veiny big boobs and the result is negative. I have never found any logic to it. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks FM


----------



## TwiceBlessed

also wanted to add....

first and second pgys.....no symptoms 2ww other than feeling teary and possibly a burning pain half way through 2ww
third pgy...sick as a dog and didnt put it down to pregnancy as had even had an AF!!

Hang in there mini x


----------



## Bea-Bea

Helen .. thats great sounds like good news     it is for your scan on thurs 

Mini...  sending you some     and     you get a bfp


----------



## Mrs-GG

Mini, I never had any symtoms during my 2wws when I was pregnant. Apart from bleeding of course   but I can bleed at the drop of a hat 
There just isnt any logic to any of this.

Im a horrific early tester... I say do it!


----------



## helenff

Thanks again everyone  

Mini - I have only just got sore boobs today - earlier than that the only symptoms I had were the same as AF ones. Of course I am not exactly the poster child (or woman) for pregnancy at the moment, so take that as you will!   Am so sorry you had M/C on your birthday this year. I feel a bit silly saying I don't want it to happen on my birthday, but it really would be the imperfect end to the imperfect year.

Future Mummy - no pain yet, and I've tried gently pressing, but I don't know if it would simply be too early. I thought that about the levels, but apparently while the majority of ectopics don't double at the 'normal' speed, 13% or so do, and it's quite common for them to get that high and higher - it's after 1,000 or so that they become more visible but also more prone to rupture.

May - it is probably worth waiting for a review, especially if there are things you want to talk about. I almost got rushed on to a new cycle without a review, but I pushed to get one for peace of mind. When you think about it, it's so rare for IVF patients (esp. if you are NHS??) to actually get a chance to talk to a doctor (rather than them simply gazing between your legs or at a screen), that it's worth doing.

I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## pushoz

Helenff & Mini    for good news for you both.

May we had a failed cycle in July and just got offered immediately to do a FERC which we jumped at the chance.  Two girls I know however have just got BFNs and both have been told the same as you but are both planning on waiting for a review app't.  One of them has got her date through for 27th November. They did enquire if they could have a private appointment instead of waiting for the NHS one but were told that as they had a NHS cycle they had to wait for the NHS app't.  Hoep this helps.

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 21 October 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Mini the Mighty Chav BFN 21 October   
Helenff scan on 22 October  
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Mackster DR query scan 23 Oct.
Kirst72 first ICSI DR from 15 Oct 09 baseline scan 29 Oct 09

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI Nov/Dec 09 
kd74 - IUI #1 - basting sometime mid-Nov
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF TBC

Recovering from a negative cycle  

Mini the Mighty Chav BFN 21 October 09
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

Lisax 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
Woo and DH lost twin for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH and Angel Adam 
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
TwiceBlessed MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Bea-Bea EDD ?
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Loubes EDD 3/3/2010 Triplets!
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 
ellenld 23 Feb 09, scan 9 March 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09 
Secret Broody 9 Jan 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
pushoz starting tx July 09 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 now expecting twins
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy IUI ACH UCH Aug 09 taking a break 
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to Lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

work in progress as my computer is playing up and wont let me do exciting things....there will be a lot of things not right Im sure and I apologise but its hard to start this off again  so please dont take offence just pm me and let me know and I will alter it.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks Twice   Roxy is pg and mr bigfish is having twins (well not him, his DW is!   )  I'm a bit of a stalker!!  

Pushoz - We have had 3 NHS cycles and have had private Follow ups with all of them as we didn;t want to wait for th NHS one and wanted to see mr T.


----------



## may2

thank ladies for your quick reply and advice, it means a lot to me at this difficult and confusing time.  We have decided to wait for the followup apt but the clinic doesn't sound too happy . the reply we got this evening was '' we will write you about your apt but we dont know when that will be''. In all we are very thankful and grateful that we are having a second go with NHS. Thats more than they give to ladies in other council.
@ Future Mummy, yes it is another NHS cycle.

TwiceBlessed, can you really get a private consultation as an NHS patient? please tell me how. may be we can opt for that if the NHS apt is taking forever.
May


----------



## mackster

ps.Twice Blessed..how is the home situation?Are you ok? .Wed are all thinking of you...xx

BTW..what does PUPO stand for..I can't find it?


----------



## kdb

That one stumped me for a while too  

PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - Even if you go private (self funding its not actually *Private * ) During tx you don't see your private Con. Mr T has never done any of my scans etc. I have never heard of the docs you saw (maybe they are new) I have never seen anna carby either for scans and tx, i spoke on the phone with her and she tried to help me to the toilet after ET once!) Only knew it was her by she shoes!   

The other docs are ok. They sometimes rush you cos they are so busy but sit there and ask questions if you want. I do!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mackster its when you are on the 2 WW!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kd74 have sent you a private message

May2 I dont think you meant me hon with your question but I can tell you I started off NHS but it was taking forever so got GP to send me to my original clinic as a private patient. The NHS (through the GP) agreed to cover the cost of the drugs I just had to pay for the other stuff. This was meant to be for 3 cycles but my pct changed to one NHS cycle just as I was starting my second....  I moved to HH after my third tx ended in mmc and they didnt even phone me back when I left a message to tell them....  = also couldnt face going back there...I was recommended Mr T by dp's colleague and obviously it worked!

Mackster thanks for asking, I have good days and bad just wish he would do the decent thing and leave (obviously leaving me and the girls the house... ....  ) mind you at least if he is still living here I can come on here while he is feeding E. I have good days and bad and the evenings are lonely but I have my miracle girls so that really helps x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Twice - secret broody has had a baby boy au natural!


----------



## may2

the question was s'pose to be for Mini but thanks for your reply too.
May


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks keep them coming...

my plan is to update as I read updates iykwim....so basically when I read of an update it I will change it on the most recent version of the Hall of Fame and amend the date accordingly (If you get my drift). So keep looking back! Then every so often maybe weekly or fortnightly or something if I can I will repost it so you are never too far away from finding it.  I will of course aim to put it on the first page of any new thread but cant promise coz sometimes you lot chat too much


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Tell me about it it takes me all my time catching up let alone replying lol

I think we have been really lucky with the hh
everyone we have met has been v v helpful even when i emailed my named nurse the reply - the next day - included an apology for delay due th them being off work!
xx


----------



## mackster

Aha..thx for explaining!!! In that case      for Mighty MP and your PUPO!!!

Also,thanks Mini re info and also KD74..my little Kiwi buddy!I shall put my request in after the 2ww for Mr T 

Twice Blessed..that does sound like a hard situation...make sure you make the most of him being there now-go to the cinema with mates whilst he bubba sits, and make sure you look after yourself(if possible go pamper yourself..new haircut,walk in the park,coffee with girls/guy friends).Make him see what he is missing-in that you are strong and independent!!

Anyhow..had best get to work...Have a fab day all x


----------



## kdb

Hi Mackster - Mr Lavery is also fab, so either him or Mr T.  I found it more difficult to get an appt with Mr T (recently he was booked two months in advance!) but managed to get an appt with Mr L just a day prior (they'd stuffed up my original appt though, so that could've been a lucky one-off).  When you call the outpatients clinic to make the appt, ask if Yvonne is there - she is the most helpful person I've dealt with in terms of finding me an appt.  I would call sooner rather than later  

.... but, let's hope you won't need it


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi everyone, this thread is a very busy thread, that's great! 

Mackster you can also ask to have an appointment with Dr Anna Carby ,she is fab , and the best at EC and ET.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - you won't need to see mr T after your 2 WW cos you will be pg!!     

Kirst - Do you know that i have never been told that i have a named nurse!!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Mini we got told at our co-ordination appointment that we had one and were given e-mail address in case we had any questions- thought it was a general thing?
How is everyone finding the cold weather?

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Kirst, I hate rain   , I don't mind the cold as long as it is sunny; wrong country I guess 

I saw Liam Gallagher and his wife , one of the Appletons  and son last night in supermarket. He looked his normal caveman self, she looked very petite and pretty  , but what was different ( I saw her before shopping and at a local restaurant ) was that her skin was like sun burnt with permanent sun stains like she over exposed while skying! she'll needs lots of make up and airbrushing! what was funny is she was def in charge while caveman followed.  
This was the latest Future mummy gossip column


----------



## helenff

Hi all,

I don't mind the cold so long as I can turn the heating up nice and high . I prefer winter to summer, but I'm not a massive fan of being cold.

Thanks for doing the Hall of Fame, TwiceBlessed, I hope your home situation improves for you soon - I can't imagine how strong you must have to be to deal with that.   

I am over-anaylysing every twinge at the moment and have been reading up as ectopic pregnancies that started out in a very similar way to mine - argh! Why do I do it? Still, at least Thursday is only two sleeps away now.


----------



## scooter

Helen - all the best for Thursday  

Mini - still got my fingers crossed for you  

Twice - great work on the HOF, well done

I had my cat put to sleep yesterday.  His facial injuries were very severe and it was unlikely he would recover his eyesight.  I'm so lost without him 

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy

Scooter, I am so sorry to hear about your cat   it must be very hard.   

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed

scooter xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Awwww scoots


----------



## helenff

I'm so sorry Scooter, so sorry


----------



## Mrs-GG

Scooter   , Im so sorry.


----------



## NorthernFox

Hi Mini - I've been lurking on here from time to time to keep up with all the Hammersmith news - good luck with your current cycle  

I've been trying to find out about Secret Broody but there are no recent posts from her, when did she have her baby boy? Do you have any details - name etc? Hope she's well, please pass on my love.

Sorry about your cat Scooter.

Good luck to all the ladies in cycle and PUPO

Love to all, esp FM and TB.
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NF - welcome back!! Secret hasn't posted but there were messages on ** for her about her having a boy a  couple of months ago.  SHe used to post on my cycle buddie thread but she had a bad pg with SPD and couldn;t hardly move.   so she only posted a couple of times while she was pg. 

There was no name on ** but i will investigate more!  

This cycle is not looking good. I have had no symptoms at all and now severe cramps which are not unlike when i had the chem pgs and m/c.  Just taken 2 codine which is the only thing that eases it.  AF due tomorrow so body is on time, just hates my eggs!!


----------



## NorthernFox

I'm sorry to hear that.. fingers crossed for you that you are wrong.. when is your official test date?!

Will PM you re: SB.

Take care
x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Northen Fox , it is so nice to hear from you!  how is everything?


----------



## mackster

Hey guys,

Mighty Mini...I hope AF buggers off and you are LUCKY this time!!!Thanks for the good vibes re my 2ww!I am just hoping i produce some good uns in a few weeks time.When do I request to see Anna Carby FM?I have my 1st query supported scan on Thurs..should I put in a request then that she does my EC..or is too soon?

Thx for the tips everyone!

Not minding the cold..although with all these heaters on, my hot flushes are having a  field day! Just wish it would take my weight off a bit by sweating it out!!Ha..that would be perfect!!Back to the dull low GL...gah!!


Scooter..thoughts are with you..

Night y'all...good luck tomorrow for all those hoping..and good luck for THurs Helen xx


----------



## NorthernFox

Hi FM, we're great thanks.

George and Izzy are coming up for 10 months - they're a real handful but a pure joy....I can't imagine what life was like before them now or what I did with my time  

How are you? I was sorry to read about your last IVF at the Lister - did anything further come from that, I don't suppose they refunded you? Are you still going to pursue the IUI option?

Lots of love
NF 
x


----------



## kdb

Oh Scooter, you poor thing


----------



## JPSCoey

Scooter, so sorry


----------



## Happy Mummy

Northen Fox I have pm'd you  

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey

Has anyone had any experience with Dr Kumar at Queen Charlotte's? HH 'evicted' me when we got out bfp to the care of my gp. They said that even though I was on clomid that Dr Carbey prescribed it is classified as 'spontaneous conception' as it was unmonitored (My PCT doesn't fund monitoring whilst you are on the ivf wait list). We want an early scan an can pay for one privately at Queen Charlotte's. I have booked one with Dr Kumar. 
some more of you join me really soon xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - You won't be able to request a doc to do your EC it depends who is working on that day.  

Its 14 days post EC and its a BFN for me. I knew last week it hadn't worked due to lack of symptoms and bad AF pains. I went sick cos pains were bad but they are ok now!!   Just want AF to come now.  This stage last time my BFP showed up on the pee stick so i know its the end, well i knew last week like i said!!   I'm ok, i moved on a few days ago to better things!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mini, I am very sorry


----------



## helenff

Mini, it's not fair, I'm sorry.

To go back to being me-me-me, as per usual, I felt some weird twinges inside me on one side when I was bending over to do my shoes up this morning, so I think I know what the result is going to be tomorrow. Trying to prepare myself mentally, but don't know if that's possible.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oh hunny


----------



## may2

Mini     so sory hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Mini      

Helen not given up on you yet hon I got those a lot xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG

Mini, so unfair, Im sorry.

helen, i had a lot of ovary type twinges too, could be things embedding and stretching. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Helenff, I so hope tomorrow will bring good news                     
Future Mummy


----------



## mackster

Mini..so sorry to hear that hon.What is the next step?Good for you for thinking forward..    

Helenff..Ill be at HH tom am at 8 for my query suppressed scan..Ill leave some good vibes for yours xx


----------



## helenff

Good news from me for once! Went for the scan this morning (7:20am!) and there was a gestational sac in the right place, with a yolk sac too, measuring the right date. The doctor said I should do another blood test but said there wasn't much concern once he'd seen the sac.

We've booked another scan for next week - hopefully it will all be on track.

I can't believe it to be honest, I was so convinced it was ectopic - it doesn't feel real. Of course we're not totally out of the woods - I was bleeding just the other day. But it's a huge weight off my shoulders - I was more scared of a possible ectopic than anything else.

I feel like I've gone on and on about myself here lately, this post is no exception, so thank you for putting up with that 

Also, you guys were right and I should've listened to you all along!


----------



## kdb

wooo hooooooooooooooooooo Helen!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 26 October 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Mackster stimming from 26 Oct 09
Kirst72 first ICSI DR from 15 Oct 09 baseline scan 29 Oct 09
pushoz FET scan 30 Oct

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI Nov/Dec 09 
kd74 - IUI #1 - basting sometime mid-Nov
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF TBC

Recovering from a negative cycle  

mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

Lisax 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
Woo and DH lost twin for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH and Angel Adam 
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
TwiceBlessed MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 
Helenff BFP Oct 09 next scan week beginning 26 October 
Bea-Bea EDD ?
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Loubes EDD 3/3/2010 Triplets!
Beanie1 EDD 1 March 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09 
Secret Broody 9 Jan 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
pushoz starting tx July 09 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 09
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to Lister BFN 8 May 09 deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

congrats Helen!  lots of   for next scan xxx


----------



## mackster

Whoooohoooooooooooooooooooo for Helen..I am sooooooooo pleaseddddddd for you     

I might have seen you down there today!I was there for my query at 8am..I met Dr Theaodore (is he Mr T?)..he was lovely!!

My DR worked   and am just waiting to hear how much I need for stimming..they call me this arvo!! Yippeeee!!!

Hey,if day 5 or 9 falls on a wend for scans/bloods-what do you do?

Love to all.....xxx and thx to Twice Blessed for mention..I think you are our good luck charm..hope all ok with you


----------



## Bea-Bea

Mini... so sorry to hear your news  

Scooter... sorry about your cat, take comfort that you gave him/her the best opportunity to recover  

Helen... thats fantastic news, what a relief eh! I'm so pleased for you hun


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helen - well done chick     

Mackster - No that isn't mr T!!! You won;t see him, he lives in a cupboard!!    Mr T is mr Mr Trew.  He has a pic in the reception area.  
I always call mr theodore doctor doom as hes always given us bad news!   I nearly freaked when he went to do my EC a few weeks ago but there was nothing i could do about it.  But he was very nice and i was asleep anyway!   He is a nice bloke tho, hes just always around to give us the "i'm sorry to tell you but..........."


----------



## loubes

Hi ladies,

This thread has become so busy.  I've not posted for a while as we've been very busy moving then had a bit of a TTTS scare so were referred back to London for a second opinion which all worked out well in the end.  I've almost caught up but i'm sorry for the lack of PM's.

Mini -     so sorry hun

helen - what an emotional rollarcoaster but excellent news in the end congratulations chick

JPS - Mr Kumar is absolutely lovely.  We were referred to him a few weeks ago when they thought I had twin to twin transfusion syndrome and he was great.  It was a very busy clinic and firstly we had a different doc who did a scan then Mr Kumar saw us after and scanned me again and he was very good.  You'll be in safe hands there.

Good look to all those going through treatment now and big   to those who have had sad news

Love Lou xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Helen I am over the moon for you    , such great news  

Regarding choosing or not docs for EC, it is true that you can't request a doc and be sure to get him/her, butI always requested dr Carby as she is FAB during my review and Dr Lavery woud put the request on my form. I think he accpeted because my left ovary is very high and she is very skilled. She did all my ECs ( 3)

I am sure that if there is one doc you do not wish to have an EC with, you could request it? because as far as I know there are 2 docs doing the EC on a given day, one in the morning and one from lunchtime or something like that, so if you ask your cons at follow up,  and it is on your file, then you will be ask to come in at the time he /she is not scheduled , if it hapens that he/she was there that day?

I was lucky that dr Carby was there on the day I had EC ( she is often there) , but just to say, that requests are usually looked at and if possible met. However things may have changed now  


Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Loubes  , how are you doing?  

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG

Yay Helen!! Told you so!!


----------



## loubes

Hi Future mummy, i'm good thank you plodding along (literally) we had another check up yesterday and all 3 are behaving themselves still, as much as i'd like to hang on as late as possible before they are delivered it is comforting that we are getting closer to the all important 28 weeks althought the consultant has said he'll deliver at 26 weeks if need be.  I've become a bit of a lurker on this thread but I just love catching up with my fellow HH ladies.  how are you?

lou


----------



## helenff

Thanks all! I am still struggling to believe it. I suppose once you've struggled with infertility you worry about every step of a pregnancy. Just got today's beta call and it was 1648, from 717 on Monday. So it's been three days and it's only a bit above doubling, but hopefully that's because HCG can slow down after 1000? Eeep. I'd really like to stop stressing now. I keep reading about people with absolutely crazy numbers on other boards. 

Mackster - glad the down reg scan was okay and good luck with the stimming 

Loubes - glad to hear you are okay and plodding along with your three on board

Mrs-GG - you certainly did tell me so! I have yet another question for you. I've been taking extra cyclogest from my GP - do you think he'll prescribe enough for the whole first twelve weeks? I'm a bit nervous about stopping after all the bleeding.


----------



## may2

Congratulations Helen     It is time to stop tressing and start relaxing. well done.

To all the BFN   

to all those on treatment now     

May


----------



## Mrs-GG

Helen, if your GP wont prescribe it on the nhs for that long he should be able to give you a private prescription if you ask.
I took it for 12weeks the 1st time round after a pal gave me her supply when she lost her pregnancy. But after taking it for that long I was desperate for it to end 
I didnt take any extra this time round.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

helen hi there I think the cyclogest issue is quite a personal one with the professionals.  On my first pregnancy I was at another clinic and was meant to be on it for 10w but sadly found out I had mmc at 9.5w.  With the tx at HH that I had for K, I was very stressed about being given only 2w supply of cyclogest but Mr Trew informed me that at HH they dont routinely give it (or didnt) for more than 2w as in their opinion it can make you hold on to a non viable pregnancy longer,  I then decided not to fight for more as I really couldnt face another mmc....Dont get me wrong Im not in any way saying this would happen to you but if you are refused it this may be a reason why?  But there again if you dont ask you wont get hon and tbh with things like that I believe they cant do any harm and if it makes you feel calmer to be on it I say go for it and ask!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

helen i'm with the others on the cyclogest thing, Your body makes it naturally and if its going to end it will but with the cyclogest it will hold on to it but won't be vialble, Sorry to be a bit blunt! 

You are still under HH so ask them about it, you never know!!


----------



## JPSCoey

loubes, thank you so much for answering my post about Mr Kumar, thought I was being ignored! We have our first scan on Monday the 2nd of November   Congratulations on the triplets, how exciting. That is why we are paying for the early scan, to check all is ok and for multiples as even though I was on clomid that Dr Carbey prescribed it is classified as 'spontaneous conception' as it was unmonitored (My PCT doesn't fund monitoring whilst you are on the ivf wait list). So I have been passed straight to the care of my GP. So glad you had a good experience with Dr Kumar. Are you feeling queezy yet? Mine started week 6 morning till night! Can't complain though! xxx

Mackster, all the best for stimming, hope you get lot's of nice follies  

Helen, so pleased it is all looking much brighter!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## pushoz

Hi All

Congratulations on the news Helen it has really cheered me up.

FutureMummy is there anythign you can do on the day about the consultant doing the transfer?  I know it sounds mad but there is someone at HH that both me and DH wouldn't be happy doing the transfer due to their attitude.  I've spoken to friends who say this person is lovley we must have got them on a bad day. I frecked out when they did my EC but luckily I wasn't awake so didn't really care however I deteremined to enjoy ET this time and this would upset me.  Sorry I'm waffling.

Better go and do some work.

Good luck all.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

anyway i'm sure you're all interested to know and shockingly shocked to find me  

         to say i;m shocked is an understatment!! 

I only tested this morning to tell the clinic the news once and for all. as today was my OTD and did it (well i didn't stick it in enough!)  
so once it was nice and wet   the control line came up and then another but i was expecting another one to come up if it was positive as i'd forgotten how they work !   so i went downstairs to get the instructiuon leaflet and had to look twice as the line i could see was the BFP!     

I shouted to DH who was in bed and he looked and confirmed it was indeed a line!  

So off i went to work! 

I had to make my excuses while it was quiet and go to the clinic for a blood test. I was very calm and wasn't nervous. I went back to work and carried on as if nothing had happend. I didn't even pace up and down for the phone to ring! When it rang i'd  forgotten they were ringing me!!   anyway my bloods at day 16 post EC is 177!!!!!!!


----------



## may2

Oh Mini congratulation             Good things always come to those who wait. i am very encouraged and cheered by your news. 

As for me, after much begging, crying and shouting i have managed to get a review apt with Dr Garby on the 11/11. they booked one initially with doctor  T in January. rang back to tell them that i cant wait that long so requested for any one apart from dr B. So was very happy when they called back to say i can see Anna. anyway, enough about me.  
   to all the BNF  our TIME will come, so lets keep the     going

May


----------



## Bea-Bea

Mini...... WOW   Thats fantastic news I'm so happy for you! 

Enjoy and have a healthy pregnancy  

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

♥ Mini the Mighty Chav ♥ said:


> the control line came up and then another but i was expecting another one to come up if it was positive as i'd forgotten how they work !  so i went downstairs to get the instructiuon leaflet and had to look twice as the line i could see was the BFP!


         

That is funny 

I am so happy for you Mini   

waouh, It really shows that it can change quickly from one day early to D day, that there is no logic to having symptoms or no symptoms. It really has made my day Mini 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

aww thanks hun! Yeah it is funny how it all happened!! I went to work as if nothing had happened this morning and had to run a shift!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mini , That must have been hard   

Also your levels are really fab!

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY MINI


----------



## helenff

Wow, that's fab Mini - congrats! What a nice surprise after everything


----------



## Mrs-GG

Mini, you beauty! Thats fantastic


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Way to go mini....I thought your OTD was on Tuesday or I would have held out on the HoF...I have obviously amended accordingly....So pleased for you xxx


----------



## scooter

Mini - FANTASTIC!  I'm so thrilled for you   

Helen - I'm so pleased the scan brought good news, well done  

Loubes - I can't believe how far gone you are already - it's going so quickly!

Thanks for all your kind words about my cat, it's really appreciated


----------



## Beanie1

Haven't posted here for ages....

Mini - wow fantastic news! Congratulations! 
Helen - Congratulations too on your news!  
Wishing you both a very healthy pregnancy    

Helen - Did you ask about cyclogest?? After our treatment i had the usual 2 weeks worth of cyclogest from HH... however i ran out whilst in hospital with ohss so asked the docs if i should continue they were undecided so i told them that i thought HH would have so i was prescribed it up to 8 or 9 weeks ... tbh i was glad to finish them by then  

Scooter - so sorry to hear about your cat  

TB - hope you are doing ok   ... could you add me to the H of F please, my due date is 1st March

Wishing all of you in cycle or Pupo good luck

Take care

x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

done Beanie!


----------



## mackster

Whoohooooooooohooooooooooooooo for Mini...that gives me such hope!!!!!        

Have a great wend girls!!!

Hey,quick q..does Dr B do EC and transfers?I am hoping I don't get him when the day comes!!

xx


----------



## helenff

Hi Beanie,

I haven't asked about cyclogest, as everyone here seemed to think it wouldn't do any good if my pregnancy wasn't viable anyway (so of course now I am worried that it isn't viable!), and I was mulling it over. The thing is, I wouldn't worry if I'd got a normal bfp, but given that I had a bleed and possibly implanted late (given low hormone levels), I am happy to be on it for the moment, just while my hcg (and hopefully natural progesterone) climbs. I think I will speak to my GP about it next week, maybe after I've had another scan (if that's okay) - HH will just say not to bother. I've got enough to take me up to seven weeks. After being on it that long I might like to take it up till 8 or 9, as isn't that about when the placenta develops? Tbh I know very little about pregnancy as when I first started TTCing I decided I'd only learn more once I actually got pregnant - and that was three years ago!

Hope everyone is doing well - sadly I know nothing about requesting certain people for ET/EC - but the doctor I like least (he's fine but has a tendency to smile while giving me bad news or be a bit cold) did my transfer and it was okay.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Mackster, I believe that Dr B does EC , not sure about ET, probably.You can request not to have him?

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster

Thx future Mummy....just worried that I'll rock the boat if I request not to have him....gahhhh!!

Night all x


----------



## loubes

Awesome news mini congratulations x


----------



## JPSCoey

Congratulations Mini, that is fabulous news!


----------



## london girl

Hello everyone... 

I just wanted to know what the waiting time for NHS funding IVF at Hammersmith


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey it all depends on how quickly your pct release the funding some are really quick - a couple of months whereas sone take up to a couple of years

xx


----------



## mackster

Morning friends,

I started day one of Gonal F stimming today..am worried    I gave myself the correct doseage.I put on needle,then shot out 37.5 to start,then twirled it around to 112.5 (my dose)and injected it-it clicked twice though-can anyone remember if that is normal?There is no way of knowing if this worked?
Am a bit panicky,as this is so important,,,ahhhh.

Have  a nice day...x


----------



## kdb

Sorry I can't help Mackster - it's been almost three months since I used my pen and can't remember if it clicks once or twice.  I would give your named nurse a quick call for some reassurance.  xoxo

Girls - hope you had a lovely weekend.  We went to a christening yesterday where there were at least 15 kids ranging from 4 months to 10-12 ish.  They were all so well behaved, and the little girl getting christened is an absolute poster child for the Gina Ford 'Contented Baby' routine!    Not even a grizzle from her when the vicar dowsed her with water.  I ended up playing barbie dolls for a while with one of girls LOL

Anyway - quick question - does anyone know when / if HH clinic will close over the Xmas break??  If they stay open for IVF do you know if they would also do IUI scans and bastings?

Many thanks
xoxo


----------



## mackster

Hiya KD,

Yah Gina F babies..do seem to be quite chilled!!
I wish I had seen your post before going in to HH this am (i had acupuncture and also asked Nurse re needle)-i cd have asked re Xmas times for you.

Does anyone alo know if you are mean t to continue bleeding whilst stimming?It's day one of Gonal F today and hv started bleeding again.
Also..any tips on stimming?Diet? (i am following strict no booze/caffeine/low GL)..is it now I put hot water bottle on belly?

Thanks guys..good luck to you all this week x


----------



## kdb

No probs M - I realised after I posted that I can ask at my first scan which will be... hmmm... probably still a couple weeks away at this rate!

Yes, hot water bottle (not directly on your tummy - through your shirt), protein and lots of water (room temp, not chilled) helps promote egg growth  

Did your nurse answer your Q about the needle?  Were the two clicks ok?


----------



## helenff

Mackster, it's totally normal to hear clicks with the pen, it's to do with how many doses you're going through, or something like that - so I had two clicks on 112.5, but three on 150.

No idea about bleeding while stimming - I'd ask a nurse?

We went away for the weekend which was lovely, but yesterday we walked all around the walls of a castle and in the evening I had some spotting, and I don't know if it was the exertion or a sign of more to come. Am hoping it's nothing. I also have no symptoms! Some tender boobage, but that's it.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Mrs-GG

mackster, not sure about the bleeding. You could always give the helpline, or your nominated nurse, a ring to ask.

when stimming I ate a handful of brazil nuts and made sure I got plenty of protein each day. Which for me meant eating chicken most days as my diet is generally a bit rubbish. 

dont make the hot water bottle too hot though. If you have one of those wheat bag things that you ping in the microwave, that would be better and not so hot. Just nicely warm.

We are a bit sick in our house, I have flu (not swine flu, though the GP did put me in the quarantine room and forgot about me for an hour) and a chest infection, and Alec has a nasty cold. So misery all round here.

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi everyone  ,

Mrs GG I hope you feel better very soon  . I can't believe your GP left you an hour in that room!    

Mackster, don't worry about the clicks. Not important at all. Just make sure that you have the correct dose on to start with. I have never ever even payed attention to the clicks.  At my last clinic they even said there was no need to prime!, so did not bother with the 37.5 and was fine. I had to inject just after my scan so did it in front of the nurse while she took my details and blood test   and when she saw I was about to prime, she said " no need"!   Apparently this prime thing of 37.5 makes no difference, I was a bit surprised as at HH they said to do it but I guess the bubbles are so small. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mackster - Like the others have said the clicks are meant to click!! I panicked at first as i didn;t think enough was going In!!   If you squirt it on the next one up from 37.5 (can't remember which one it is) alot comes out and hits the ceiling!!   

KD - The clinic doesn't open at xmas


----------



## mackster

Ahhh so nice to have my online buddies to talk to when I get home from stressful day in office!!!  

Thanks for the advice gals!! GG hope your flu goes away...seems like everyone has it at the mo!!Stay wrapped up warm!Did they offer to gv you the swine flu vaccine?

Helen..are you still spotting?I'm sure it's normal-are you going to ask the nurse?Are you taking it easy/time off work etc?

My spotting seems to hv slowed a bit.I got the nurse to show me again today re Gonal F..but she didn't have a loaded or empty pen with her to show me,so it was a tad confusing! We will get there.

Good tips girls re food!!I hv been a veggie since I was 12..but am considering eating chicken and fish to boost  my protein-am also having loads of low GL foods (chick peas/lentils/porridge/cinnamon etc)to keep blood sugar at bay.My poor DH..not only hv I made him give up cafeine and booze...he is now eating like a hippy with me too!!

KD..will the XMAS closures affect your cycle?

Stay happy all!! I am quite chilled today after acupuncture...xx
ps.Mini..re the clicks..I think I was told just to do the 37.5 malarkey the first time I did it-and not the others?How are you feeling??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

MAckster - Yeah i did the 37.5 thing but on one pen i didn't look at it properly and did the next one up and it ended up on my managers ceiling!       I was doing my jabs in work and that was the only quiet place to do it!  

Feeling ok thanks. Just want the scan out the way. trying to take one day at a time.  

I've got a sore throat. hopes its not a bad sign?


----------



## ellenld

Mini - just popped on and seen your exciting news.  I am so happy for you and really hope that this is a sticky one for you.

My update is that both my babies are home now.  Oliver came home after a week and Freya came home last Monday.  We are slowly getting used to life as twin parents, but it is fab and I can't believe how lucky I have been

Twice blessed - please can you update me on the HOF.  My twins were born on 2/10/09


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

thanks Ellen - awww your twingles are gorgeous!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Regarding the Gonal F pen, just remembered that after the dose is injected, or the clicks are finished, it is important to leave the needle in and keep pushing for 10 sec ( max) so that all the liquid goes in, as there is usually a delay . 

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb

Ellen, congratulations!   

Thanks Mini - will try and get the exact dates from them when I go in for my first scan.  Hope the days fly by til you can see your little bean!

Mac - Xmas closure won't affect this first cycle (Nov) but I was hoping to do three consecutive IUIs Nov-Dec-Jan but that would only work if I was injecting / being scanned / basted in the first 2-3 weeks of each month.  As AF still isn't here yet (CD33) I think all the 'action' for me will be in the second half of the month, and in Dec that means it'll be over Xmas 

p.s. I'm vege too!  Eat a lot of beans and Quorn but not creative enough to use lentils or chickpeas (although I like them both).  I ate a chicken breast a few weeks ago and will eat it again when I start the Puregon.  Wanted corn-fed organic chicken but could only find one or the other.  Ended up going for organic as I'd read that it's more impt for it to be hormone-free than to be corn-fed.  It felt very very strange buying meat and I had to get DH to cook it.  Didn't like the texture but I love the taste, so am happy to eat more during tx for the protein.

Hi FM, Helen, Mrs GG, Scooter, TB, Beanie, Loubes, JPS and London Girl -


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Kd74 - posting by phone so will be quick. I too am veggie but stuck with veggie stuff including cottage cheese. Also had whey to go protein shakes.


----------



## kdb

Thanks TB!  Would happily do protein drinks.  Where did you buy them from?  I think the powder that Holland & Barrett stock is from soy and poss / likely to be GM?


----------



## mackster

Hey guys,

Yes TB..protein shakes (choc are by far the best) are def the whey forward..get it get it...ahhhh,i think all this protein has affected my brain!I have just eaten two eggs..and I don't even like em!

KD...yes,have just bought my 1st chicken to cook..ewwww-i think that will def be a job for DH-he will be stoked,as he never gets to eat meat!!Oh and red split lentils with paprika,garlic and chilli-boiled until like mash potato..are grrreeaatttt!!They only take about 10 mins to cook!Also apparently unsalted/unsugared peanut butter is good too(low in GL and has calcium and is made of proteins).Holland and Barret have a buy one get one half price deal on and a 'Meridian brand' tub of yummy peanut butter at the mo.

My last shopping tip (i lovvves to shop)is Tesco currently hv the lemon and peppered Quorn fake chicken breasts on sale for £1.21..mmmm they are yummy!They go great with mashed lentils and sweet potato chips...

Future Ma..ahhh,I didn't know that about leaving the pen in..thank you!!No one told us-I hope it didn't affect the past two days!!

Ellen..your twins are beautiful and gv me hope  

Mini..laughing hard    at you spraying all over your managers office!!!My worst injection mishap was when I had to go on a modelling shoot with my best guy friend-i was on my third IUI by then-and getting DH to inject in my butt.We had to stay away in a caravan for this shoot (w/o my DH) for the night-so I had to get my best guy friend to inject in my bott bott-so I cut a hole in my boxers and got him to do it that way...imagine if the client had seen us through the window!!!  

Mini..how is your throat today?It's not a sign..it's just everyone is ill at the minute!Fingers and toes crossed for ye scan!!

I missed out on a job in Mexico-which is on 10th Nov..as I will either be on transfer day or 2ww..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

aNYHOOOO..ITS 12.15 AND I'VE DONE BUGGER ALL WORK TODAY..SO (oops capitals)..bye for now..thx for the advice gals xxx


----------



## kdb

Oooh Mackster I have two sweet potatoes sitting unused in the kitchen and woke up this morning thinking about how I could make chips out of them. How long would I need to cook them for and what do you season them with? I have some cajun seasoning in the cupboard??

For the chicken I got DH to marinate it with soy and ginger to make it tasty.

Thanks for tip re; the Quorn fillets. Am about to have one for lunch, on a bagel, burger-style!

Re; Quorn - Morrison's is selling the chicken-style pieces for 88p a bag (less than half-price) which are great in fajitas with spicy refried beans 

Maybe we need to start a recipe thread somewhere?!!

TB - this looks like the stuff you mentioned? http://www.solgar.co.uk/browse/solgar-protein-2/

***This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites***


----------



## mackster

KD...sweet potato chips are easy peasy..just pop some sesame oil on oven dish-then slice them thin-ish with garlic,chilli,paprika..any herb you like the look of and leave them to bake until they are soft in middle and hard on edges..mmmm!!

I love veggie burritos!!Will look out for a Morrisons!Ahhhh enough food talk..to work I go x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yes thats the stuff kd74


----------



## Mrs-GG

I bought protein bars for my very first cycle, feeling very pleased with myself at finding a tasty way to get my protein intake... until I reallised how many calories I was scoffing each day. Yikes!!


----------



## Happy Mummy




----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi Ladies hope your all well!

Does anyone know if HH do blood tests at the 6 week scan? I called my dr and they wont see me or do any bloods until I see HH for scan! Also will HH do any more scans after the 6 week one or will they just refer me back to my Dr?

Bx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Bea - HH will do the scan then if everything is ok they will discharge you


----------



## Bea-Bea

Ok great, thanks for that Mini.


----------



## mackster

Hey guys,

Q question for you..i am on day 3 of stimming and hv started to bloat heavily and hv terrible cramps  (like AF is coming).Is this normal?I have my day 5 blood test at HH on Fri..will they also do a scan?I am worried am on too high a dose..or maybe this is normal to feel this way..hv hot water bottle on me now.

Thanks...xx


----------



## helenff

Hi Mackster, as far as I know they just do a blood test on that day, but you could ask to speak to someone about your cramps while you are there.

Sorry to ask a pregnancy scan question, but I was after answers from Hammersmith people. I had a scan today, when I am 6w3d and though the doctor didn't seem concerned about the results, I am. My gestational sac was only 9mm - it said that was equivalent to 5w5d, when last week's scan measured it at 5w2d (so only three days' growth in seven). Also, there was a heartbeat but I couldn't get the doctor to tell me a specific number. At one point he said something about 80-100, but if he'd taken a measurement there would be a specific number, surely? And in any case that's very low for the sixth week from what I've read. He did say I can go in for another scan next week (and again, if everything was okay, they wouldn't let me do that, would they?). My husband couldn't understand why I wasn't over the moon but I am just really fed up of not having a normal pregnancy - first with all the bleeding, now with the small measurements.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey people was wondering if anyone could help me?
i had my baseline scan today but the nurse said the lining was a bit thick so to carry on with the burselin for another week and o back for another is this normal?
what is the lining meant to measure?
i am just a tad concerned?

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Helen....hang in there your little one is growing and at this stage measurement can be slightly sketchy and confusing...  I remember one of the ladies on this thread about the time I was pg with k had a similar issue and went on to have a little boy...Please try not to read anything into the second scan thing.  They, when seeing how stressed I was about the first scan with K did offer to do another one for me too which I took up. Sending you lots of   and growing vibes for your bean.

kirst...yes they can extend the d/r stage (as they can also do with the stim stage) if things are not exactly where they would want them to be.  Sometimes some people do take a little longer to get to the optimum!  I am sure if you posted somewhere on the general during treatment section you will get lots more info.  Occasionally you may not effectively dr (as happened with me with cycle 2) and then they would probably look at changing you to a different protocol (I went to a short protocol).  Dont know if that helps at all.  If they are extending it it is to give you the best possible chance of success. x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

thanks i'll try not to worry
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

it really is quite common hon hang in there xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

thanks i had just assumed it would all go as the protocol suggested but since then have realised that it says scan after at least 14 days and it is only day 14 for me so??

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

they have like a "standard" but loads of people dont fit into the specific timings...If we all were that consistent eh!  Seriously though I would post on the general section as there will be much more positive results from extending dr than I can provide xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

helen - Try to stay positve hunny. I know its a worrying time.   A FF of mine was having twins and at her 1st scan they said twin 2 was small and had no heartbeat and to go back the week after.  Her twins are now 4 months old!!  

Kirst - like Twice said it takes a bit loinger for some people. The womb needs to be compltely thin.  The protocol is just guidence (the average time) It says you stimm for up to 12 days i think, but i;ve only gone 9!


----------



## mackster

Hey guys..thx to Helen FF for advice.I'm sure next weeks scan will show up more hon  ..I know it's hard-but relaxing is the only way fwd...Also..would it help asking a nurse on here?

Sorry to bug you all again-but do you guys think if I ask for a scan tomorrow (on my day 5 blood test)they would give me one?

Kirst73..a friend of mine had to go bk the second week-just develops differently for each person.

I can't understand why you are seen every two days for blood tests and scans when you are on IUI cycle, and only on days 5 for bloods (no scan)and 9 for scan when you are stimming on IVF??I just want to be certain it is working/or not working overly well.

Anyhow..love and luck to you all..x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster with the bloods they can see if its working by your levels! I can't remember if they scan you as its been over a yr when i did that protocol. If your not down for a scan then they probably won't do one.  don't worry its only day 5! 

For IUI you can't overstim anymore than 3 follies so its important to check every few days or else they may cancel the cycle. Not that i;ve done IUI!! not been that lucky!


----------



## mackster

Ahh thanks Mini..that's reassuring!!
I shall stick to just the blood test then tomorrow... 
When is your next scan?xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Scan is on the 9th, ages away. I keep saying i might ring them and say i have bad pains and could they scan me next week!!      (i haven't got bad pains!! )


----------



## NorthernFox

Mini - what wonderful news!!!  

I'm so delighted for you x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## mackster

Hey Mini..yes def go for the impromptu scan..put your mind at ease.

I hv just returned from day 5 bloods,were I broke down and cried-as my Nanna has just died in Australia-and due to IVF..I can't go back for funeral and be with Mum.The nurses were so lovely to me..they must hv thought I was crying over my blood test.

A sad day    indeed...good luck to u all xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mackster  , sorry to hear about your Nana    

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter

Mackster - that's so sad, I'm really sorry. Take care


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi mackster I am so sorry to read about your nanna. My gran died when I was heavily pg with K and I couldnt go to her funeral either (and that was in this country).  It really upset me (also because I hadnt made it to my grandads either as it was during my finals).  I did however console myself a little in that she would have understood my reasons for not being able to go and had been so supportive in my quest for a family.  I was so sad she never got to meet K though.  I know you are only on the tx stage hon but I get where you are coming from.  I am sure your nanna would understand and hope that this tx will be successful for you xxx


----------



## kdb

Mackster, what terrible news - I can understand you wanting to be there for your mum and to say goodbye to your nana   I'm sure she's already sending you loads of  from up above  

xoxoxo


----------



## mackster

Hi FM,TB,KD and Scooter,

Thanks for your lovely words.So nice having you all there.   

I know my Mum understands..but it is, as you say awful not being able to travel when you want.Such bad timing,,,,

I hope my Nanna is sending me loads of baby dust from above.I am going to write something for them to read out at her funeral.I also wanted her to meet my babies.. 

How is everyone else this weekend?Any good news out there to perk me up??x

ps.I haven't heard back from HH since having my day 5 (stimming) bloods..do they call you??


----------



## pushoz

Mackster

So sorry to hear about your Nana.  I'm sure that she is sending you lots of Babydust down from Heaven!! I think it's a lovely idea for you to send something for them to read at the funeral.

Pushoz


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi ladies, 

I wondered if you could help me, we've received our referal letter from hammersmith, they have requested i go for a scan and OH does sperm anaylsis as well.... 

im just wondering what will actually happen at this appointment, im really shocked we've been asked to go in so soon, as we we're only told my cons on the 28th september that he was putting us on the list, and the nurse said that our PCT has run out of money and nothing will happen until April when the new budget kicks in... 

Our appointment is on the 25th November, do you think we'll get a date to start IVF at this appointment ? 

Our cons is such a lovely man, and i have really bad endo and i've had to lose 5 stone to be put on the list, and he did say that once i'd lost the weight he would try and get special funding for us to have IVF... but we haven't heard anything about this... 

Do you think its likely he has got special funding, or would Hammersmith see us even though there is no funding for IVF yet  

Many thanks 
Em xxx


----------



## mackster

Thanks Pushoz..it has made me feel better writing it out!! 

SunflowerEm..did you receive a bunch of papers from HH with your initial 25th Nov appt?It should state on there what month your drugs will begin etc.They will start you on day 21 (if all your scans and your partners sperm is ok) of your next cycle.They are closed for some of Christmas..so maybe they will start you in Jan?

All will become clear on your consultation appt.Make sure you get in and do your scan and sperm tests soon though,so you can book that.

Or if it wasn't a consultation appt..maybe they just want you to go in and do your scans so they can figure out what treatment to start you on?

Did it come in a purple folder?

Hope I am giving the right advice..this is just what happ to me.

Good luck with it all xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks Mackster, No we just rec'd a normal letter stating the appoinment date and inside was a scan request and the forms for OH SA... it does state these have to be done before our appointment. 

I'm just really shocked i thought we wouldn't hear from them until middle of next year and now we've got an appointment this month !!!! 

Em 
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hi there

Sunflowerem.....I cant help you with the funding thing Im afraid as I was private however wanted to ask if you want me to add you to our "hall of fame" list of people at HH?

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hi SunflowerEm

I can help you as I've just been through the beginning bit of being referred to Hammersmith via the NHS.  At the first appointment they are just doing their own check to see if you are ready for treatment (which is why they do the scan and sperm test).  You also get to meet a consultant who will review your tests and your past history and decide which kind of treatment you should be given.

If everything is fine, you will then get put straight on the Hammersmith waiting list for IVF.  This is approximately 2-3 months long, though it may be a bit shorter or longer depending on how urgent your case is (they speeded things up a bit for me because I am so "old" - i.e. nearly 40 which is when the NHS stop funding treatment).

My guess is that if you have been given your first appointment, that it probably means that your funding has already been approved, however I may be wrong.  This is definitely something you can ask the consultant at this first appointment.

You won't get the purple folder until you are given a time for your coordination appointment.  This won't happen until some time after this first meeting - approximately two months before you start treatment.  For example, I was given the date for my coordination appointment in early October, had the appointment in late october and will start treatment in early December. 

So I'd guess that you'll be starting treatment in the Spring - March or April.  

Hope that helps!

Love and luck to all

BlancheRabbit


----------



## SunflowerEm

BlancheRabbit said:


> Hi SunflowerEm
> 
> I can help you as I've just been through the beginning bit of being referred to Hammersmith via the NHS. At the first appointment they are just doing their own check to see if you are ready for treatment (which is why they do the scan and sperm test). You also get to meet a consultant who will review your tests and your past history and decide which kind of treatment you should be given.
> 
> If everything is fine, you will then get put straight on the Hammersmith waiting list for IVF. This is approximately 2-3 months long, though it may be a bit shorter or longer depending on how urgent your case is (they speeded things up a bit for me because I am so "old" - i.e. nearly 40 which is when the NHS stop funding treatment).
> 
> My guess is that if you have been given your first appointment, that it probably means that your funding has already been approved, however I may be wrong. This is definitely something you can ask the consultant at this first appointment.
> 
> You won't get the purple folder until you are given a time for your coordination appointment. This won't happen until some time after this first meeting - approximately two months before you start treatment. For example, I was given the date for my coordination appointment in early October, had the appointment in late october and will start treatment in early December.
> 
> So I'd guess that you'll be starting treatment in the Spring - March or April.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Love and luck to all
> 
> BlancheRabbit


Thanks BlancheRabbit,

You've been a massive help... i suppose i just have to wait and see what happens on the 25th !

Good luck with your treatment...

Many Thanks for all your help !
xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

TwiceBlessed said:


> hi there
> 
> Sunflowerem.....I cant help you with the funding thing Im afraid as I was private however wanted to ask if you want me to add you to our "hall of fame" list of people at HH?
> 
> Wishing you all the best x


Thanks Twiceblessed....

What is the hall of fame ? fairly new to this site... !
xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit

No problem SunflowerEm - so glad I could help a bit.  

I'm getting very excited about my treatment - hope your appointment goes well and things start happening for you soon!

BlancheRabbit


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 5 November 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Mackster EC 6 Nov
Kirst72 first ICSI beginning stimms 9 Nov
kd74 - IUI #1 - basting sometime mid-Nov
pushoz FET scan 30 Oct

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI Nov/Dec 09 
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF TBC
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

Lisax 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
Woo and DH lost twin for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH and Angel Adam 
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
TwiceBlessed MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 
Helenff BFP Oct 09 
Bea-Bea EDD ?
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Loubes EDD 3/3/2010 Triplets!
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October  
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong


----------



## pushoz

Sunflowerem - Welcome to the thread everyone is really helpful and they are a wonderful source of information.  I don't knwo how I would have coped if I hadn't been abled to ask "stupid" questions and never once was I made to feel they were stupid.

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed

seems like my system for updating the hall of fame is not working too great.

Can I ask you to check your entries and let me know if they are out of date as it seems the word file I use to update it didnt save last time......or something like that!

Sorry!

Sunflowerem have added you so let me know if you want to be taken back off!


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks Girls.... 

I am really nervous and excited about our first appointment..... i just really hope they don't say we've got 8-12 months wait  

xxx


----------



## mackster

Welcome Sunflowerem..   
I bet you are excited!!!It will happen sooner than  you expect!Start thinking abt cutting down on caffeine and booze now..so it's not so hard when it's time to stop it altogether!

We have been on the LOW GL diet and no booze etc for 7 weeks now..and everyone is commenting how much weight my DH has lost..he looks mini...wish it had that affect on me!!Think it has helped with the bloating though!!

Hi Blanche rabbit and Pushoz....how are you guys doing this week?I agree..it's amazing to hv you all here to ask stupid questions to!!

Twice Blessed..my hall of fame entry is correcto mundo...I have my day 9 stimming scan tomrw..am crossing everything that they see some healthy follies growing    .
What should I expect tom?I didn't hear back re my day 5 blood test..so that must have been ok.How is the home situation TB?

Thanks for all your lovely words re my Nanna..am feeling a tad brighter today..

How are you this week KD??

Bye...xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi mackster... sorry cant help on the what to expect at appt tomorrow...Im rubbish as I cant remember.  

Home situation muddling through I guess. Am off to my parents for Christmas (me and the girls) so looking forward to a break.  Have the house to ourselves this evening as their dad has gone out.  May take the opportunity for an early night!

I went onto decaf tea (twinings tastes the same decaf imho).


aghhhh just phoned he is coming back now as someone he has been in close contact with at work has got swine flu.....agggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Twice - can't he stay the evening with the swine flu friend!        Tell him he can't come home til hes out of quarentine!!  

Mackster - sorry about your nana. SHes lookin down on you and your future embies  
Day 9 scan, you will be scanned and they will count the follicles and see what size they are. Not sure if they do bloods on that day for Long pro.  If your follies are ready for EC they will ring you later and tell you when to do your trigger injection.    don't let them rush you! IF you want to ask questions then ask them!!


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hi Mackster - I'm having a good week thanks, still glowing from the success of my sugar-free (maple syrup heavy) pumpkin pies on saturday night.  According to my local macrobiotic cafe, maple is even better than agave on the GI front, though obviously you don't want to have too much of it (which I probably did!). Really hope you have a good result tomorrow - can't wait to hear how it goes.

TwiceBlessed, that is truly dreadful news.  Sounds like you might be seeing a lot more of him than usual if he's going to quarantine himself.  Or perhaps you can get him to go somewhere else in case he infects you and the babies??

Off to watch America's Next Top Model and eat baked potatoes (not so good on the GI front!) with our gay lodger.  I can't believe how much reality TV he watches.  I can manage about one show a week before I want to  throw the dog at the telly!

XXX

BlancheRabbit


----------



## mackster

TB..poor you having your night rail roaded by ex DH..gahhh..hope you got him to look after the girls whilst you chilled  !!When is he leaving and finding his own pad?Good for you for going home at Christmas time..let your family help out a bit...xx

BlancheR...ooh yummy Maple syrup  !!We have been loving Molasses with our porridge in the am,its full of iron and x x low GL..and really yummy too..tastes like syrup!!How was Americas top model??Love that show!!!

Mini..ooohhh...I hope they tell me tomorrow I am good to go to next step (I have had a hot water bottle on my tumm all eve..although my breasts aren't sore at all..so who knows)!!Thx for the advice!!   Will they let me look at the monitor?At St Mary's they had a personal monitor for the patient..so you could see what the heck was going on down there...my last scan at HH..he hid the info from me..grrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Anyhooo hv early appointment...good luck to all this week..I'll be thinkin of ya..

BTW..how long are the acupuncture sessions supposed to take?Mine are over v quickly!!

Night xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

mackster said:


> TB..poor you having your night rail roaded by ex DH..gahhh..hope you got him to look after the girls whilst you chilled  !!When is he leaving and finding his own pad?Good for you for going home at Christmas time..let your family help out a bit...xx


Hmm I have been dealing with K screaming (she has a rash and is very out of sorts...spent last night in with me)....am currently awaiting Es last feed of the day so am sat here surfing the net and playing farmville on ********...and can hear him snoring through the monitor from the attic room...As for his own pad...no time soon I reckon....

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## kdb

LOL Blanche - hope the dog goes into hiding if you're watching the twins on XF!  The pies sound deelish  

Hi Mackster - I'm good thanks   Well... good-ish.  Busy at work and DH is away until Thurs, so a bit lonesome tbh.  (Thank god for FF )  LOL I have molasses as well!!!  I was having a spoonful on its own every day, but it is wayyyy too sickly like that so I haven't had any for a couple of months.  I never thought about putting it in with my oats!!  Thank you!  Can't wait to try it tomorrow.

No personal monitors in the scan rooms I've been in - just the one that the sonographer uses (and looks like it's from the 80s!).  Ask lots of Qs and / or ask them to angle it so you can see it as well.

Hi TB, Mini, Sunflower, Pushoz, Scooter, FM and anyone else reading  

xoxo


----------



## mackster

Oh TB...poor you!!Men really are from another planet,I'm certain of it!!   
How is K feeling now?Has the rash gone?

KD...hv also just added peanut butter (the sugar free/salt free one) to my vanilla protein shake..mmmmm.
Your DH will be back before you know it..do some nice girlie things whilst he is away..face masks and friends over!!! 

Hv just returned from my day 9 scan and acupuncture and am racing off to work..not ideal as am now stressed!!Always have time for my FF buddies though   

I had a Mohammad someone..he seemed ok..but not overly chatty.
I have 22 follies (some big,some small) on right side and abt 14 on left.He is going to monitor me closely as is worried about over stimulation..   .None of them are 17 yet...
I had a blood test (I hope they don't call during work today and stop my cycle)and they want to scan me again tomorrow.

Acupuncturist said I was very damp within

Anyhoooo..best get to work..sorry abt talking about myself  

have a great day all xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Mackster - Well done on all the follies! Hope the bloods come back ok and you can continue with the cycle.

If you have a tendency towards a damp disposition there are some foods to avoid / cut back on (eg, dairy products (except goats cheese and yoghurt), cold drinks, raw veges/fruit, juices) and some to help balance you (steamed greens, grains, etc).

Here's a link to quite a good article. Scroll down to "The role of digestion in weight loss":
http://www.wholehealthresources.com/newsletter/nwl0406.html

Good luck for the blood results!

*
**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites***


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi Girls... 

Thanks for the advice... i don't drink any booze, and i only have one cup of tea in the morning, and thats only because im on this crazy diet, that makes you have Grapefruit and black tea for breakfast... i don't like coffee, so im guessing i should be ok on the caffine front... 

mackster, i hope you get the right blood results... good luck, i'll keep everything crossed for you  

Can i ask, what is the first injection you have? bit of a crazy question, but i saw a physic last week and she said we wouldn't get past the injection stage of IVF  i was a bit puzzled by that remark... im not reading too much into it....  

TB, being new to the group i don't want to stick my nose in, but i hope mr swiney stays away from you and babies... 

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mackster it was mr husaan.  I would refuse to have him if it was me!     Had bad experience from him


----------



## helenff

Me too mini, he's done so many of my scans and a review - oh, and my most recent transfer! - and I always dread it. He's okay I suppose but a bit cold (has smiled giving me bad news before!) and I find it difficult to put across what I want/get answers with him.

Mackster ((hugs)) - sorry to hear the news about your Nan. I hope you get lots of lovely eggies (but not too many) this cycle.

There is no news on me until I have my next scan on Thursday. I have no pregnancy symptoms though and have been reading depressing things about small gestational sacs nearly every day. If it's not going to work out, I just want it to be over


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh helen big     to you hang in there xxx

no pregnancy symptoms for me at all really when pg with K so dont read anything into that.  I saw you hadnt had any replies to your question on the small sac when I looked last but I know there are people on here who have had similar...just wish I knew who they were....


----------



## Ceri.

***Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not FF opinions, sorry boring i know but just have to say it***


----------



## mackster

KD..ta for the link..I shall check it out RIGHT NOW!!

Helen..oooh good luck for next scan...we will all be holding our breath and crossing our legs (ha ha) till then..    .It's not over till the fat lady sings..so have some hope...
It's so hard that you can't drop in for a chat or another scan with HH ,eh?Just to put your mind at ease!!
Helen,thanks for the words about my lovely Nanna...xx

Mini and Helen..you know what..I had a feeling he was your bad guy..he didn't even introduce himself-I had to go out and match his face on the wall of fame in reception (you'd think they would at least say their name before delving down there..   ).

I was asking questions and he was like..wait till the end....Then I said oh it looks like my cysts have gone..and he said..nope you will always have PCOS...  

My DH thought I was being over reactive..but I was like..man,that dr doesn't like me..or he knows something he isn't telling me!And my DH was like nooo..he said it was all looking ok for day 9.I have to go back tom..so we will see what that scan says.   

They did call me today after my bloods..but it was a soft speaker and I couldn't hear message...so looking fwd to/slightly scared abt going in tom.I hope I get Corby!!

Is having 22 one side and 14 the other bad??most are small..but I hpe they don't all grow...

Sunflower...stop going to psychics..it will mess ye head up!!Injection one is for down regulating..it is usually Burselin.

Night all..hv just finished work..a networking event-where everyone was gtg smashed and I was on water...drunk people smell funny when you're not one of em!!


----------



## ellenld

Helen - just seen your post and I can empathise with how you feel.  When we went for our 6 week scan there were 2 sacs but we could see no heartbeats or fetal poles.  The guy doing the scan said that they were a bit on the small side and that I had to go back the following week for a scan.  He gave us nothing positive to go on and when we came home and looked on the internet it basically told us nothing good.  I was convinced that it was all over.  Went back a week later and there were 2 heartbeats and the same a week later.  These 2 were fighters and I now have 4 1/2 week old twins.  Try not to worry I am sure that everything will be OK.  Will have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mackster

Oh Ellened..thanks for writing that for Helen...I hope that brings you some hope for tom Helen!!!  
Ellen..your twins are gorgeous!!!

I went back to HH this am for another scan and blood test-it's day 10 and I now have 3 large follies 18+ in size and about 19 small ones-ranging from 7-14 in size.

The lovely nurse Rosie did the scan and was soooo helpful.She said in an ideal world,they would lower my dose and wait for the smaller ones to grow (and collect on Mon),as there were so many.

But,they have just called and said to take my release injection tonight-as they are worried about OHSS..I am having collection on Fri am at 10.
I     a few more ripen by tonights injection.

Will 3 be enough to get some decent eggs..does anyone know?I am starting to panic a bit.I don't want the 3 x 18+ ones to burst before then either.I think ill hv transfer on Mon.

Any advice??

Also,was meant to be working Mon at 3pm and 8 (I present on a tv show-which has been preplanned now for 2 months).Do you guys think it best I cancel-so I can chill and let the possible embies attach??

Cheers guys xx

Helen we will be thinking of you tomrw x
ps sorry for dominating this post lately...x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mackster, lots of    for Friday morning. If you have transfer on Monday, I think it is better to go home and relax after   . Maybe check with the nurse and doc on Friday? if you do a day 3 transfer, the implantation should happen roughly 4 to 7 days later ( some embies implant even later)
Which TV show is it ?  ( just being curious    ) 

Hello everyone, 

Future Mummy

P.S : watching Spooks tonight, back on for 8 episodes. Can't wait


----------



## NorthernFox

Hello everyone

Just whizzing by - good luck HelenFF for your scan tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.

TB, sorry your home life is so pants for you at the moment. Just a quick one for your HoF - SecretBroody had a baby boy names Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz. Both mother and baby are well.

NF
x


----------



## pushoz

Hi all 

Just been catching up on all the messages and just want to say a big thank you I thought it was just me who wasn't overly impressed with Mr Hussan.  I had the same thing as MAckster he did my first scan and never even introduced himself and I had to ask questions as he didn't volunteer any information.  I had my FET transfer yesterday and was dreading having him to do it decided I was going to say I would prefer a woman if he was down for doing it.  Luckily it was Mr Basoum who did it, I think he's lovely, he gave us so much information at our scans and DH really likes him because he managed to find sperm in his SSR.

Good luck Helen I hope that everything goes ok.

Has anyone seen the new results on the IVF Hammersmith website?  I couldn't believe the dramatic jump in the success rates for hte under 35's it has shot up to 48%.  I've been told it's due to some new incubators that they have got.  It dramatically increased by PMA hoping that it turns out to be lucky for all of us.

Pushoz


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hi Pushoz

So glad that FET went well - hope you've had a gentle time yesterday/today.

Very excited about the new Hammersmith stats - hope this is good news for us all like you say.  But what please is PMA? Have googled but only found a fairly abstract academic paper about rat ovaries.  Would love to know more!

Thanks and have a great evening

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## pushoz

BlancheRabbit - Apologies PMA = Positive Mental Attitude!

Today wasn't to bad I had a team meeting in central London only problem was the fire alarm went off and we had to walk down 28 floors! Sat with my feet up now and chilling out.  DH is waiting on me hand and foot, he even came and met me from work so that he could carry all my stuff even though I'd taken my laptop in a wheelie trolley!  I work with a team of men so they were all asking why I'd brought the trolley so I had to make up a shoulder injury.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - are you our resident celeb!!!


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies!!!!!!!!!  

Oooh Mackster - I thought you might work on a fashion mag as you'd mentioned once about being on a photoshoot?  You've got us all wondering now!



xoxo


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Oh dear Pushoz - I am an idiot!  

PMA all the way.  Mine seems to be getting stronger and stronger, which is great after feeling bleak about TTC for what feels like so long.

Am sure the snowbabies won't mind the 27 flights of stairs.. and hurrah for the caring DH.

BlancheRabbit


----------



## mackster

Lovely ladies!!!     

FM,Mini and KD you make me laugh!! Wish I was a celeb..haaaaa.I currently present a fashion segment, for the shopping channel 'QVC' ..but in the past have worked on game shows and fashion shows etc.
Am also a model (Mummy modelling mainly-with other peoples 'model kids' obviously..)and actress...and now FF addict!!! 

PushOz..glad your FET went well   ..it's interesting Dr Basaum worked well for you....laughing hard at you and your wheelie bag!!
Re the results on website..YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE...wowsers-that is quite a jump!!!

Let's make that stat jump up even higher!!!

FM..yes,I think I'll take Mon off..so can settle with my embiees..hope there are enough out of 3 follies...do you think there will be?  .I am sitting here with a hot water bottle on belly trying to desperately last min stim the others....

It's so funny..wherever we are sitting in HH..my DH always says..hey Mack,I bet some of your FF buddies are sitting right here!!!I always try to imagine who you all are!!

Helen..good luck again....

Hi Blancherabbit!!!

Night y'all xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - what have you acted in??!!   Do you try to sell those lovely fleeces with the tigers and wolves on


----------



## helenff

Thanks everyone for the good luck! I am trying to think positive (as if that will do anything heh heh) and not stress 

re. Hammersmith's stats, they're pregnancy rather than live birth stats aren't they? Whereas the HFEA only displays live births, which is why they're more out of date and are lower. (Because obviously you have to wait nine months after the end of the year to get a year's results).


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hey girls i have my second baseline scan tomorrow and are rather worried that it might not work?

i have had some responses to the burselin like an itchy patch and a bot of blood the last couple of days so not sure what to think!

xx


----------



## mackster

Hey Mini..you hit the nail on the head!!!My fashion range has wolves,tiger print and worse!!!    

Have acted in a few drama's on the tv..last one was on ITV last year.I also did a horror film a few years ago...I think it's the right of passage for all actresses to do a b grade horror,eh?

Let us know how you get on today Helen!xxx

Just a quickie..how do I find out who will be doing my egg collection tomorrow?Can I call today and put a request in?
I can't wait to get it over with!!!Anyone have any tips for the day!!

Kirst..are you D/R at the mo?If you are still on burselin it is ok to bleed-I bled right up until I started stimming on Gonal F..for like 2 days after.Try not to worry...let us know how you get on xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mackster no you can't put a request in!   It depends who is workin that day. Don't worry they are all fine.


----------



## helenff

Hey all - scan was okay. Gest. sac still too small (a full week behind now) but the embryo was on target and the doctor (Mr H, interestingly enough!) didn't seem worried and discharged us from HH. I am going to try and stay away from google for the next few weeks and try and comfort myself with the fact that most women don't even get scans at this early stage.

Hope everyone is okay


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Via phone so will be brief. Good news on the embie helen. Keep up the pma x


----------



## mackster

Helen..that is GREAT news!!!! 

A discharge means you are on your wayyyyy!!!

Well done babes!!!

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

well done Helen - You are right, we woiuld never know these things otherwise!   

Step away from google!!   and remember ellen who had twins who were small!


----------



## mackster

Hey..does anyone hv any tips for collection tomorrow?
I am hoping the smaller ones grew over night!!!I had 3 large 18 ones yesterday and about 20-30 ones ranging from 8-14..what do you reckon my chances are?

Kirst..how did your scan go today??


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hi all, had the scan today and got prescription to start stimming, got home ok and received phonecall to start on monday!!
I did ask today about having enough Burselin but the doctor said yes although i think not - about to start last bottle tomorrow?

Really pleased to hear all the good news and my thoughts are with those hwo are waiting ...

xx


----------



## pushoz

Helen - COngratulations on the news about the scan.  Like you say if you'd got pregnant naturally you wouldn't have ascan so early on so try not to worry.

Mackster - Good luck for tomorrow.  The only tips I've got is try adn relax and take a book.ipod etc because I seemed to wait around for ages.

Kirst73 - Good luck for starting the stimming on Monday!

Pushoz


----------



## helenff

Hi Kirst - I think I used to get about 11 or so uses out of a bottle of burselin - but I had three bottles to begin with and was never in danger of running out. If you think you don't have enough I'd definitely ask while you're in there next, or ring up to speak to a nurse maybe. Good luck with stimming 

Mackster - Pushoz' suggestion about a book is great. My first collection I had to wait ages before going through to the treatment area and the book saved me from going out of my mind. Though my second one, I went through really quick, so you never know . Good luck! I had a couple of eggs collected from follies that were only 14mm at the last scan, so hopefully you'll get some good ones.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Helen - I completely agree with the book idea, i read one just travelling to and from the clinic last week - certainly passed the time!
I have been getting 11 doses out of a bottle but as i will have d/r for an extra 11 days before i start stimming i am due to start my last bottle tomorrow so have first blood test next friday which would only leave me a further 4 doses? 

Mackster - good luck for tomorrow!

Helen - congratulations

xx


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Helen - you've graduated!!!  xoxoxo     

Good luck for tomorrow Mackster    

Hello to everyone else, TGI almost F.... I'm knackered!!!!!!!!  (but yay, DH is now home  better go spend some time with him)

xoxox


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we went for a private scan as i couldn';t wait any longer!  

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo!! 

1 lovely  beat!! He had a good route around and could only see 1. RIP spot  

We even heard the heartbeat pumping away!!  You don't get that at HH!!  it was 122BPM and measured 5.2mm!! Which is bang on average, actually a bit big i think!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

way to go mini!


----------



## Bea-Bea

Hi all just quick update from me...

Well been having bad sickness, boobs sore and heavy and have small bump we had our first scan today at 6+6 .......... 2 x healthy heartbeats seen EDD 24th June 2010

We cant even begin to describe how happy we are.... obviously    everything stays ok

Hope everyone else is well, will try catch up soon

Bxx


----------



## NorthernFox

Great to see so much good news on here......lets hope it's just the start.

Well done ladies and good luck to all those cycling.

NF
x


----------



## mackster

So happy for you Bea Bea and Mini...good for you for doing private scan... 

Helen...ta for letting me know about your 14' follies and their contents..gives me   hope...

I had best get to bed for tomorrows big day!!!Thanks for the tips guys..I am charging my trustey ipod now and will bring a  a book.

Glad everything is going well for all...nigh night xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mackster!  

Bea bea wow twingles!!    I had visions of me having 2 cos i have a bump, its obviously just fat!!    

well the sickness has set in   having used the toilet yet but its on its way!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mini, and Bea Bea, wonderful news! 

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb

Yippeeeeeeeeeee for Mini and Bea-Bea!!      

How exciting for you both  

xoxo


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hurrah hurrah hurrah hurrah for Mini and Bea-Bea!

Yippeeeee!!!

And I hope it all went well today for you Mackster.

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## SunflowerEm

Excellent news for Mini and Bea-Bea!!     

Good luck for Mackstar today 
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

congrats mini and beabea 

hope it went ok mackster


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 9 November 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Mackster PUPO!!!
Kirst72 first ICSI beginning stimms 9 Nov
kd74 - IUI #1 - basting sometime mid-Nov
pushoz FET scan 30 Oct

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI Nov/Dec 09 
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF TBC
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October EDD 30/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD?? 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 C Section Booked 8/12/09
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs-GG

Go girls....   Mini and Bea!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

OMG Mrs GG just how fast is your pregnancy going!!!!


----------



## mackster

Hey girls,

Still feel a bit groggy from sedatives.  Just got home.Everyone was lovely in collection unit.Particularly the two anaesthetist.I was told Theodore wd be doing it..but think I had a woman doing (not the elusive Corby).All lovely though.

DH..just running out to get me some noodle soup as am full of drugs and no food!!

Apparently I was saying some crazy things about being in the sea whilst under!!

They managed to scoop out 15 eggs..is that a good number??Will find out how good they were tomorrow..ahhh the dreaded waiting!!

Hope you feeling better Mini..and thanks for all the lovely messages this am from everyone..

Mini and Bea..have a lovely wend..knowing you have done it!! 

Good luck for stimms on Mon Kirst...I will hopefully be bk in HH for transfer...

BTW..has anyone else done the acupuncture thang before and after transfer?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

great numbers mackster...I only managed 6 eggs on my best cycle and only 3 when I got pg with K xxx


----------



## mackster

Really??Oh thanks for reassuring me Twice B....   
Also,did you freeze your spare ones and pay £550??

I am also hoping I ticked the right boxes for research etc..ahhh so much to thk about.

Thanks again..xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hon I never had any spares.....    If  I had had spare embies though I probably would have!


----------



## mackster

Ahhh..I see!!You didn't need any spare ones..you are twice blessed after all     

hope all ok at home....you feeling alright?x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster thats great news. I froze my first left overs but after that i never had any to spare!!  

I had acu after ET on my first or 2nd cycle, can't remember and it was lovely. it was the HH one.


----------



## mackster

Ta Mighty....

Last question..as am cramping so badly..are you allowed to have hot water bottle, or hot bath after egg collection?I think not..but thought would check xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

mackster, well done honey, 15 eggs = lots of eggs. 
Yes the anesthesists are lovely. I am surprised you did not have any food at HH. I remember being stuffed after EC by the nurses, even DH was getting cake and tea  

I personnally would recommend heat ( not too hot though) after EC. All OK as long as you stop before ET. Long bath OK too. I remember asking HH at the time and they said fine. At the Lister they actually gave me a heat pad while I was still in the recovery room after EC! ( GA)

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster

Thx FM..I shall go and have  along anticipated warmish bath then..big thx for speedy reply!!!!

They did feed me in HH..but had a hankering for noodle soup..warm my cockles!!!

Ill jump off here now then and stop dominating the board xxxthanks again for kind encouragement x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Makster, soup is good actually, I remember I often feel cold after EC. Sorry I thought you said you had had no food at HH    

Lots of    for the fertilisation rate. Enjoy your hot bath


----------



## helenff

Yay, Mackster! 15 is excellent 

I remember the anesthesists being v. nice too - and the drugs, heh heh.

Congrats for Mini and Bea-Bea 

Twice-Blessed ((hugs))    I'm so sorry you are still having trouble at home. Any sign of it getting better? My due date is June 21st, I think


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ooo helen my birthday is 21st June., Its a lovely day as its summer solstice! And prince wills birhtday too! My EDD is 30th June.  

I've just registered the pg with the GP! Felt weird when she asked me where i wanted the baby as i have a choice of 2 hospitals. Felt like a fraud   for some reason!!  
sick feeling is at a vengance today


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi whizzing by...

Im doing "ok" thanks mackster

I used a hwb after EC (and briefly after ET before being told by my friend to stop!)

Well all you ladies with an EDD of June... My birthday is 24th and Es is 22nd so one of you could share that!

Mini - I also felt weird registering pgy with the gp specifically when pg with E coz I couldnt get my head round that I was pg


----------



## mackster

Thanks Helen!!!I pray they are good uns....   
Am just so pleased that part is done and dusted!!

Wowsers..actual dates for you Bea bea and Mini...horraahhhhh!!!!June babies are great as it's smack bam on it's way to summer!!Do you think either of you will find out the sex, when it's time??

TB & FM,I ended up jumping out of my hot water bath..felt guilty was doing harm...wierdo that I am!!

My DH has popped out for his first drink in months....his job is almost over..aha!!
Today,the doc said 'your husband can go out for a coffee whilst we do the collection'..and i was yelling over my shoulder..."no he can't..no coffee till sperm sample approved!!!" Poor thing..he has been so whipped!!

What hospital did you choose Mini moo?(don't answer if personal)That's normal I guess to feel wierd...as you have been focused on one pl for so long!! Are you feeling nauseous?As horrible as it is...you must still feel kinda glad as that def means you are in the preggers club!!

TB...you are so strong for putting up with all this sxxt from your ex....something good will happen soon!!xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster a hot bath is fine cos you have nothing in there yet!     you can take painkillers if you are in pain. 
The hospital we will go to is watford.  I know a midwife who works there and a  few friends who have had their babies there and its close by so it will be the chosen one! Plus my antenatel will be in st albans which is near us, if we chose QE2 i would have to go over to welwyn all the time


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mackster,  you can't do any harm with a warm/hot bath , your embies are not back in yet, and the heat will calm down any pain. If you have a wheat bag or hot water bottle , you can put it on your lower tummy ( not burning hot of course )tonight and tomorrow, but no heat after ET. But if it stresses you , no need, just do what relaxes you. A nice dvd , hot chocolate, a take away, your DH massaging your feet on the sofa while you watch Richard Armitage in "North and South" ? ... Plenty of ways       

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff

I never thought about a choice - I just gave my discharge letter thingy to my GPs receptionist. Both Welwyn and Stevenage are closeish to us but we might move in which case Stevenage might be better. Perhaps I'll ring on Mon and see if I have a choice?

Mackster, how are you feeling now? I was quite achey after my collection. Are you off work tomorrow?

How are all the other Hammersmitherians?


----------



## mackster

Hiya Helen..am feeling ok'ish now actually-just achey and v cold for some reason! def have day off tomrw-although DH and I meant to be viewing properties.I also have taken whole day off on Mon..for transfer!!The selling of my QVC finery shall have to be put on hold me tinks...

I'm sure they will gv you a choice of hospitals on Mon when you call back.It's so hard to think of every single question when you are there,eh?

FM...good idea re the foot massage...I just hv to get my errant DH away from the pub now!! Where's my 24 hr supervision  

Mini..hmmmm..I should have stayed in the bath...what a freak I am!!Yah...choose the closest hospital,I say!!Travelling is just too stressful..

Right..am off to chase down the naughty DH and my night of being looked after...  xxxx


----------



## loubes

Hello everyone,

Just thought i'd let you know that our dream is over.  Last week I was admitted to hospital with period type cramps only to discover that my cervix had opened by 3cm.  By the time they tried some medications and made the decision to put a sutre in I was 8cm dilated.  They managed to close the cervix with a suture however 24 hrs later the pain started again and I began to leak amniotic fluid.  
So they removed the suture and put me on strict bed rest with antibiotics however on Sunday my health deteriorated and we were left with no choice but to induce labour.  On Monday morning our angels Holly, Daisy and Olivia were born at 22+5 gestation they were just over a week too young.  We are absolutely devastated, and still in shock.
Thank you for all your support over the past few months, good luck to you all

Lou xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG

Lou, there arent really the words for this. Im so sorry.


----------



## helenff

I am so sorry Lou. I can't imagine what you've been through. There are no words, as has already been said.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Lou it was with such a heavy heart that I read your news on the loss of your longed for girls.  Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you at this terrible time.

No other words Im sorry xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Lou,   I am so very sorry   

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb

Lou   Hope you and your DH can find some solace in each other 

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oh darling i'm sorry. take care


----------



## Greyhounds

Lou, I'm so sorry to hear your news


----------



## mackster

Lou....I'm with the others...    

Hope you two are ok.... so sorry xx


----------



## NorthernFox

Oh Lou - I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## mackster

Quick question girls....did any of you take time off work after e transfer, and lay completely flatOr did you continue on as normal?
I#m just deciding on whether to take time off work or not next week..

Love to all... and     to Lou xx


----------



## helenff

I went back to work the day after transfer, because I'd had a few days off the first time and it hadn't made any difference. The second time I was only off from collection to transfer. I have a sit-down job in an office that's only ten minutes away from my house, though - so for me going to work wasn't much difference, physically, from being at home.

When you think about it, implantation won't happen for a few days after anyway and 99% of pregnant women go about their normal business after conception without even realising they could be pregnant.

If, on the other hand, you have a taxing job/commute or lots of holiday days left, and you think it will ease your mind, take the time off! I don't think there's any need to lie flat though. I got bored of laying down flat five minutes after the transfer (but that's because I desperately needed to pee).


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi there mackster.

I spoke to Mr Trew about this before tx for K and he said to be honest you could go skydiving in the 2ww and it wouldnt make a blind bit of difference to the outcome!  Do what you feel is right for you though as (and I pray this is the case) if it wasnt to work would you be beating yourself up over doing this or that.  Also what do you think would keep your mind off it best....(I suggest romcom movies personally).  With K my ET was on a Wednesday and I worked from home thur and fri I think....With E obviously I had no idea I was pg and was running about lifting heavy stuff, taking not suitable in pregnancy drugs, etc etc etc....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - The first few cycles i did nothing., this one i carried on as normal, and as i was adament i wasn't pg i was doing some heavy lifting at work!!   It did the trick!!


----------



## scooter

Lou - just wanted to say how very sorry I am.  I hope you can find some comfort in those around you. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you 

Scooter


----------



## mackster

Hey Helen,Mini and TB..

Good advice..thanks gals!! I like the romcom option the best!! 

Think I will take it easy this week..I will still have a bit of running around to do..but have cancelled 2 x presenting shifts (as I am prone to stressing quite a bit and running instead of walking and also my mode of transport is moped..brrrrrrrr).How cold is it today

I heard from HH today and have 12 possible embies for Monday!!Hope they let me pop 2 in   

Love and light to all..xx


----------



## kdb

Congrats on the dozen embies Mackster!!!

Yep, freezing today although lovely to see the sunshine  

xoxo to all 

p.s. AF arrived Friday morning (with PAIN) so will start injecting tomorrow.  First scan booked for Weds


----------



## mackster

Oooh KD..bet you were happy       to see old AF for once!! Bring it onnnnnnnn!!!

Good luck for Weds.....


----------



## mackster

Yet another quick neurotic question  .....I am on  the Vibrox capsules (antibiotics they gv you after EC)..and the packet states-do not take iron or zinc indigestion remedies at same time.I am also taking the pre conception multi vitamin which contains Zinc and Iron...do you think that's ok?xps.dont want to stop taking multi as it has folic etc in it..


----------



## TwiceBlessed

via phone so brief. Not sure but i think it means literally at same time so i wd just space them out x night night


----------



## mackster

Thanks TB XX


----------



## pushoz

Loubes - All my thoughts are with you and your family.  

Pushoz


----------



## pushoz

Mackster - Hope that everything goes well tomorrow will be thinking about you.  Can I give you a tip drink enough water until you are full and then stop.  With my first Tx when I got told to drink more I did and it was absolutely hell however on tuesday I drank until I thought I had drunk enough.  Despite being told to drink more I refused and when we got in for transfer I was told by Mr Basoum that my bladder was "very good".  We did have a laugh becuase there was another lady there who we didn't see drink anything while we were waiting and she told the nurse she had drunk "well over a litre" however she got sent back twice and told to drink more!

I'll also add my two penth worth, first time I had a week and a half off after transfer and it failed so this time I went straight back to work.  Generally work from home and had a quite week so I think it worked quite well so fingers crossed, however I do agree with your thinking about the moped!

Good luck will be thinking about you.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster

Thanks PushOz..

Am getting a tad freaked about the whole full bladder thang..as I have acupuncture at HH first..how am I going to fill up and hold it in?

Good tip about just drinking enough till you're full.Since EC on Fri..I have been peeing every 5 mins..ahhhhh 

Also..have just noticed a bit of bleeding.I didn't bleed after EC on Fri...hope that's all it is??Did you bleed day before ET Pushoz?

Will prob go back to work on Tues afternoon ,,but v slowly.

Also,how long did you lay down after ET?Also,how long until you went to pee?Am so worried will pee it out  ..I know that doesn't happen..but stillllll...xxx

byeeee..enjoy your Sunday!!My DH is getting on my nerves today..grrrrr


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster  I usually drink untl i pop but this time i drank a litre then couldn't drink anymore, so i told the nurse i needed to be done ASAP! They were really good and let me have the transfer as soon as the first one was finished. Afterwards i can only lie there for a minute and then i have to go tto the loo. I have never wee'd them out!   This time i think i got up more or lss strright away. Actually this time i have done everything they say not too!!    My friend was told to get up strasight away from ET and she now has twins!! 

Word of warning, the toilet door looks like its locked but its not, you have to push it quite hard to see if someine is in there. I waited outside for ages once with my legs crossed! And there was no one in there    
I did it again this time but only waited a min and realised there was no sound coming from there!  

Good luck

Push - I didn't realise you were PUPO!


----------



## mackster

Thanks Mini....good tip re the loo door!! I shall go charging in!!

Just a tad concerned about bleeding today..is that normal??xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hi mackster sorry been out and only ff accessible by phone. Wanted to post you a link to a couple of threads where I mentioned my "full bladder" experience

here is one....

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206701.msg3251627#msg3251627

and a few pages back on here I posted this.


"I had to partially pee twice before they could do my ET with K's cycle as my bladder was bustin!  For the second one I had to get off the table when they started with those tong things! When they finally got irganised they were very doubtful that I would have anything left in my bladder as I had emptied 2 cupfuls by then....but my bladder was still extremely full and things went very well, obviously!  It is possible to partially pee so that there is enough left - stopping yourself going any more than a cupful can be challenging but they dont want you to be in extreme discomfort!"

there is a better thread somewhere but I cant find it...

I laid down for 5 mins max after ET coz I was still busting......

also I bled before ET its not that uncommon and you can even bleed after ET a bit and things still be ok.


----------



## mackster

Ahhhh...thanks TB..some v sound advice!!

I think Ill limit it to 45 mins before...as I have acupuncture before also

Sheeezzzz..the things we have to do!! Feels like we are circus performers trying out jumping through burning hoops....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Thanks again....xx


----------



## kdb

LOL... all the best for tomorrow, Mackster


----------



## helenff

For my first ET I drank a 750ml bottle of water and another cup in the waiting room. We ended up waiting ages for our turn and I was absolutely busting by then. So for the second one I decided I'd only start drinking my bottle once we were actually in the waiting area. But as it turned out, we were booked to be first for transfer! I went through and they said the bladder wasn't full enough and I should drink more. I tried explaining that I'd had 750mls and it was probably still filtering through, but I ended up drinking a few more cups to try and help it along. 

By the time it came to take me in again for transfer I was virtually hopping from leg to leg. We got in and they were very pleased with my bladder but I couldn't relax at all during the process because I was so worried I was going to pee on them all - apparently it does happen from time to time! Fortunately I didn't and the procedure was easy because my bladder was so full. But when I got back to the ward thingy I couldn't bear it to wait 15 mins so after about 2 mins I had to go pee. Best one of my life!

If/when I do it again, I'd drink 750ml or so in advance of getting there, but then I think I'd stop. No point making yourself uncomfortable - plus they're pretty used to women having to go back and drink more, or what have you.

Re. bleeding, I bled quite a bit immediately after EC and then over the next couple of days it was just a tiny bit - but I probably still had some on the morning of ET.

Good luck


----------



## mackster

Tanx KD.,...

Your 1st scan is Weds,yeh?
How are you finding the injections? i found the tummy  a lot less painful then my butt...there's more fat there  

Are you gtg your DH to do them for you?x 

Helen..laughing hard    at your worry of peeing on them..that is EXACTLY the kind of thing I would worry about!!!I have been drinking a litre of water tonight to trial it out..and am peeing like a racehorse!!! TMI??

Also,I am trying to get the sedatives and these horrid antibiotics out of my system..as hv a bad tummy since ET!!
I know I keep banging on about having to go to acupuncture first,,,but not sure when to start filling up on h2o..maybe during acu??Maybe just drink like crazy afterwards and hope we are not  first cab off the rank!!

I'll quit boring you all now..its HWB time again. 

BTW..I am sooooooooo looking forward to having a few days off work..I don't have that horrible Sunday feeling for the first time in yonks!! The shopping channel is gonna hv to sell its own wacky shirts tomorrow xx


----------



## kdb

Hi M - yep Weds @ 0730, and yes on the belly fat which for once I'm grateful of!  I'm ok with the needles - feels good to be doing 'something' to get my body working again  

How long is your acupuncture appt for?  I would drink maybe 250-500ml on an empty bladder just before you go in for that?  It'll take an hour-ish to work its way through you, then you can top up in the waiting room?  Obviously I can't speak from experience but that should still allow you to relax completely during acu.

Oooh I'm excited for you - are you def getting two put back in?

xoxo


----------



## JPSCoey

Lou, I am so so very sorry for you both. I can't out into words how sorry I am and my thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mackster, regarding Vits, either wait 2 hours before taking vits after antibio or just buy some folic acid only. 
It is interesting that the HH still gives antibiotics, the Lister and UCH don't anymore. So many differences between clinics!

Regarding injections, they have to be done in tummy ( lower part) or the upper thighs, not the butt. That's for the subcutaneous injections ( stimming and D/R). 
Regarding the intramuscular ones ( progesterone) they have to be done in the butt, upper outer part, each side  

Hope everyone had a good week end.

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster

FM...maybe that's what I was doing wrong with my IUI?Every single cycle,I did it in my butt!! St Marys advised this...

Oh well..we live and learn!!!I might go buy some separate folic tablets tomorrrow.I have my DH out buying pineapple juice now.

KD..Yup..if there are two good uns..they are both coming on board!! I know what you mean abt the injections..makes u feel v in control and proactive....let's hope this one does the trick..    

Do I need to learn about all the different kinds of embies?I have read posts where people say they had one that was an a) or b) and such??

Have a great week all xx


----------



## mackster

Me again ladies!!

Just returned from HH and ET...the embryologist was great (someone called Ben someone)and then I hit the jackpot..as Anna Corby did the transfer.They advised me to pop just one back in as they were all good quality..10 and 8 cell ones..but we decided to go for 2 (hope that was right decision).We have popped 7 on ice too.

Job done..now just have to waiiitttttttttttttttttttttt!!!    

I waited outside for a cab for ages..none came..so jumped on the bumpiest bus known to man..hope that didn't affect my on board passengers!!!

Good luck to all this week..xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

great news hon.  IMO putting 2 back in was the right way to go!  Good luck xxx


----------



## kdb

LOL LOL about the  bus ride, Mackster.  I reckon that will have made the embies just want to grab hold even more!  You may have just discovered a new post-ET tip for BFPs  

I'd have had two put back in as well.  Seven frosties too!  What a fab way for you to start the week.

Congrats on being PUPO - enjoy your chillaxing  

xoxo


----------



## Mrs-GG

Great news PUPO ladies, a lovely start to the week. I always felt supremely relaxed lying there in my gown for the 30 mins after ET.... all down hill afterwards of course  !

Some Hall of fame news for me TwiceB please, c-section booked for 8 Dec. Though that will be 39+5w and the way Im feeling at the mo Ill never make it that far!

Helen


----------



## mackster

Thanks TB,KD and GG...

Yes..the waiting game begins..day one..and I have had enough of the telly!!

Ha KD re bus..I ended up gtg off down my street (about 5 mins away) and jumping in a cab...haaa!!!Only 2 more days till your scan!!How you feeling?

Sorry being a cuckoo head  ..but can you remind me one more time what PUPO means?I know you told me once before..but its slipped my hormone infused brain!!

GG..they only allowed us to lay down for about 15mins today due to overcrowding!! Congrats on C section date...not long nowwwww!!


Hey also..is caffeine still a big no no during 2ww?I'm guessing yes!!
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Its pg until proven otherwise!   You had the head of embryology doing your transfer!   Hes lovely, very knowledgable.  where you on your own?  

Everything went fine with my scan at HH today. Saw the yolk, foetal pole and heartbeat and it grown the spine now!   Its doubled in size in 4 days!!    its now 10.1mm!!    I've been discharged from the clinic now


----------



## TwiceBlessed

way to go mini xxx

have updated hof with  I think everyones news.

Mrs GG I had E through planned c section at 39+5 and was really worried I was going to go into labour before then...


----------



## mackster

Aha...yay..I like that meaning PUPO..whoohooo!!  

Thanks Mini..yes..Ben Lavender was great...coupled with Anna Corby doing the procedure...it felt like I'd hit the HH jackpot..   . He was trying to get me to do one only..but was cool when I said I wanted two!!

Nope wasn't solo..DH was with me during transfer (he loved being in the disposable gown etc...thought he was on an episode of Holby (we kept the scrubs for future fancy dress parties ).I then had to wait for like an hour for my 2nd acupuncture..so I let him go back to office!!

Wowsers Mini..you have been booted out of HH..Whoohoooooooo...such great news..congrats!!!!! 

Bye for now..xxx


----------



## scooter

Mackster - you've got some great embies there, good luck for 2ww 

Mini - Brilliant!  

Helen - also great news about your scan  

Mrs GG - I'm sure the next few weeks will go quickly (not!!!)  Hang on in there!

Scooter


----------



## kdb

Yay Mini - another grad of HH   

Mackster... you crack me up... keeping the scrubs for fancy dress!!!  Love it!


----------



## Bea-Bea

Sorry I know this is a bit belated but havent been on here much.... just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news loubes.. my heart aches for your loss, i'm thinking of you x


----------



## mackster

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW KD XXXX


----------



## kdb

Aw, thanks M - how're you feeling?  Did you go back to work yesterday afternoon??  Should we be watching QVC to try and spot you  

Clinic was pretty quiet this morning, I was surprised.  Viv Hall did my scan... CD6 and fourth day of injections = 2 x 11mm follies on my right and just a bit of pco on my left.  Always seems to be my right ovary that delivers -- I think the one on the left must be a "lazy ovary" like Miranda had on Sex & The City   Lining was 5.5mm which is good for me.

Back again Friday morning for scan #2 and I reckon basting is likely to be Monday or Tuesday.  A few days sooner than I'd hoped (CD11 seems early to ov) but hey, I'll take what I can get.

Scary but exciting!!

How is everbody else?  It's cold again today


----------



## mackster

Hey that all sounds promising KD!!! 

When I did IUI..it was always one ovary stimming better than the other.I called it my greedy ovary..eating all the good bits!!

I always though CD 11 to be early for basting too...but for some reason IUI's do it early..it's quite nice though,as it's a short ol cycle!!!

Nope..no work for me thus far..I did have to go to a meeting yesterday though (my boss organised a cab to and from however..I am really playing the invalid card for a bit) 

Hiya Scooter..thanks for your kind words!!What's going on with you this week? 

How are you Mini,TB and FM?? 

Yah..it's super colddddddddddd out there today!! I am going to take myself to the gym for a nice warm shower (ours is not so great)..resist the urge to go into the pool and steam room,eat noodle soup for lunch and then go see a film..mmmmmm perfect!! I do feel bad though,as my agency just called and wanted me to go to an audition..I very Queen like said "Oh I mustn't travel till at least tomorrow"

I could get use to this!!  

Any tips on what to eat whilst 2WW??

Good luck to all who have scans and tests this week xxxx


----------



## kdb

Oooh your afternoon plans sound FAB! Spooky but our shower has decided to crap out the last few days, so I end up trying to stand under a really really hot dribble of water with the rest of me getting goosebumps 

Love the idea of the invalid card -- you must be great at what you do if you can turn down auditions! Def the right thing to do to prioritise looking after your two little passengers  

Re; diet... just continue to eat healthy and balanced. Noodle soup (ideal) / steamed veges / cooked things that are easy to digest... and avoid anything that pg women would (soft cheeses, fish high in mercury (eg, swordfish), unpasteurised juice / dairy, etc)...

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/917.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=131

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Angels4Me

Sorry to gatecrash

Futuremummy, trying to PM you - your in box is full


----------



## Happy Mummy

oops... cleaning my inbox now


----------



## adelaide roo

hi
not sure how this site works.. Had ET on monday at HH of 2 blastocysts.
Still got a sore stomach, but getting better by the day. At least the 2WW countdown is continuing.


----------



## kdb

Hi Adelaide, and welcome!!  I cannot speak highly enough of this website - it is a fantastic source of information, advice and importantly support 

I think you are cycle buddies with Mackster, also on this thread (and also Aussie if I am making the right assumption based on your username?!).

Good luck with the 2WW    

xoxo


----------



## may2

Hey ladies,
Had a review appt yesterday with Mr T instead of Dr Carby. It was a very emotional day for for us. It felt like having a fresh BFN again because he went through the whole cycle with a tooth comb looking for where it went wrong. Conclusions: To start another cycle in January with a higher dose of stim injection. co-ordination apt booked for Dec 7th.    fingers crossed for next time.

Throwing baby dust   to all the  PUPO ladies and congratulations to all the BFP.
May2xx


----------



## kdb

Hi May - that's great you got to see Mr T - I find his manner very calming 

xoxo and  for a happy outcome in January!


----------



## mackster

Hi May..

That all sounds VERY promising with Mr T..I'm glad he took it all so seriously and looked at your details closely!!Roll on Dec 8th!! 

Yup KD..I met Adelaide Roo at HH on Mon...lovely gal!!!How you feeling today?Did you take it easy?Thx for the link yesterday!! 

Adelaide Roo...are you still sore??You found the HH page..hoorahh!!! 
How was your birthday?I wrote u a message on the other post (this one is best)
I had to do a shoot today,thinking it would be nice and easy-but in actual fact..little things like continually walking up 5 sets of stairs and taking the tube made me v achey and conscious of my condition..hope carrying my heavy bag didn't overdo anything!Hv cancelled dinner with mates tonight now...


----------



## may2

Hi all, 

Mackster and Kd74,We were lucky to have Mr T but it was just by chance as we were suppose to see Dr Carby who wasn't in clinic today.

A quick question, How good is the acupuncture at HH. seems to be a little bit more expensive than most at £75 per session. what do you guys think? all suggestion welcome.

May


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

May - I thought i was over my failed cycle until went to see mr T!!   In fact it made it ten times worse! Maybe its cos he said 1 more try then donor eggs!


----------



## mackster

May..

I have been to much better acupuncturists,it has to be said.Daniel is the best by far-the other two don't even take your pulse,show little knowledge and tend to hurry you through.
The pros are: it goes down to £60 p/sess if you buy enough and also they will come and find you after ET and it is meant to help.

I would say,if you know of anyone you hv been to before and trust and they are specialised in IVF..go to them....although not sure teh HH acupuncturists are that clued up re IVF.My last appt they put a really strong heat lamp on my stomach after ET..when you aren't supposed to have anything hot on you??

Good luck!!

Hey,BTW-do you guys know what day my embies would be implanting if they are going to?I had day 3 ET on Mon x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hi all updated hall of fame to follow (have added you adelaide roo)

Congrats on you pupo people!

now some time ago someone on here was asking about reflexology in my area (NW London).  Cant remember who it was but just to let you know that the lady who was doing it is back practicing after her mat leave so I can give you the details again....

catch you all soon


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 17 November 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Mackster PUPO!!!
Adelaide roo PUPO!!!
Kirst72 first ICSI beginning stimms 9 Nov
kd74 - IUI #1 - basting sometime mid-Nov

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI to start D/R 3 Dec 09 
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF coord appt 7 Dec
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

pushoz BFP 17 November
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October EDD 30/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD?? 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 C Section Booked 8/12/09
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## cawallinger

Twiceblessed - it was me who asked about the reflexology before our 1st icsi! Would be great to have the details again though as we're going to have to think about FET in the near future or pay another years rent on the freezer  . 

Congratulations to all the BFPs, esp the 'mighty mini'!! I was so happy to read your news, you really are an inspiration!!

Catherine


----------



## TwiceBlessed

PMd you Catherine x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hi hh ladies
i have sent an email to my named nirse as i am running out of burselin - got a blood test tomorrow so hoping i will be able to get some more ?

can't see them letting me run out 

??

now getting a few bruises from stimming injections - feel like part of the gang now lol!!

any advice what to ask next week at day 9 scan?
xx


----------



## mrspickles

Hi All,
May2 did Mr T have a limp and a moustache? Is so it wasn't Mr Trew it was Dr Hassan!!!!!!!  - I was in clinic also on Wednesday but managed to see Dr Carby - she had a meeting in the early part of clinic. I'm so glad I got to see her as was worried about seeing another doctor - she had written a letter at the end of my last cycle with recommendations. Did you get that too??
Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Feeling a little low since cancelled cycle and I think the only option for us is donor eggs - but getting more comfortable with that now and quite excited.
Hammy are doing really well with their results. Went to the Fertility Show last week-end - 58% pregnancy rate for under 35 first cycle!!!!!!!!!!! and really good overall results.
Good luck for all those cycling and hope this gives you some well deserved encouragement.


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hello everyone,

Very excited as AF came early so I've just started taking the pill... first step towards downregging on 3rd December.  

So glad to hear the Hammersmith results are so strong - hurrah!  Thanks Mrs Pickles!

May - I go to see Andrew Flowers for acupuncture - he's really good on IVF, has just finished a PhD on reproduction and acupuncture (with a focus on endometriosis) and has been practicing for 18 years.  And he only charges 50 quid a session!.  Though he practices in Primrose Hill (and Brighton) which may not work for you.

Hi Adelaide Roo - welcome and good luck for the 2WW.  Do keep us updated on how it's going for you - and ask questions if you want to - I don't know anything yet, as it's my first cycle, but there is a lot of wisdom available here!

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## BlancheRabbit

So sorry to hear about the BFN Lisa - (I was writing my post while you posted yours).  Good luck with working out what to do next.

Hope you have a gentle weekend

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Happy Mummy

Welcome Adelaide


----------



## kdb

Hi all - was anyone at the clinic this morning?  Much busier today than Weds.  I was there from 7.20am-8.30am today, for a scan and then a blood test.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hi I was there this morning idn't think it was ery busy at all although only there for  a blood test - have had a phone message telling me to increase my osage of gonal -f is this normal? or a sign that something isn't working?

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Kirst - what time were you there?  I am average height, straight brown hair, and was wearing jeans with a black cardy (god I sound like a wallflower!).  Was there on my own and very happy to see some new mags in the waiting area!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Mrspickles cant see you on my hall of fame....do you want including? I dont think we have "met"


----------



## may2

Hi all,
thanks for the reply regarding acupuncture, we have decided to go with HH one due to time factor.

@ Mrspickles, the person you are describing is dr H  , i met him during my first cycle, wasn't too impressed so requested nicely to see some one else. managede to see dr T by chance or rather he was just doing a favour to a follow colleague.
  
Kd74, dont worry too much about the phone call, it only means the initial  dosage they calculated wasnt enough. 
  to all the BFN
May


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Catherine - Bless you hun      Thank you


----------



## pushoz

Girls I need a bit of advice I am in my 2ww OTD 17th and got a bit of bleeding(and I mean a bit) on Wednesday nothing Thursday and then a small amount ysterday afternoon that seems to have stopped again   it's not a sign of a BFN. I know this sounds stupid but on my first cycle when I started to bleed "I knew" it was a sign of a BFN but don't know why but this time I feel totally different. Anyway enough of the waffle, trying to prepare myself for the worst, if you don't have a "formal" review appointment do they actually review your meds etc prior to you starting a new cycles?  My friend had EC in September and has just got her NHS review app't date for Dec and I know this sounds selfish but if the worst happens I don't want to wait this long as it was December 2007 when we went to our doctors (and DH had already been diagnosed with aszospermia 10+ years earlier.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Push - sounds good hun! Scarey but good!     My cycle seemed so different from the others too, no symptoms at all, your bleeding sounds like implantation to me. I know so many girls who have had the same and have got BFP. I have never had it but i know on and off bleeds are normal. I know i would freak if it was me   but no one wants blood as they always think the worst.  Look at Mrs GG!! and all the other bleeders!!


----------



## kdb

Pushoz - stay hopeful honeybee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mackster

PUSHOZ...could be a sign...Ill be     for you xxx


----------



## helenff

Hi Pushoz, I bled on both of my IVF cycles. The most recent one I bled for around 10 days, from 5 days prior to testing - everything from spotting to a full red bleed that I was sure was my period - it wasn't!

I think a lot of IVF ladies bleed. Sometimes I wonder if it's just a reaction to the huge amount of drugs we take. Either way, you can definitely get a bfp with bleeding 

*waves* to everyone else. Sorry I haven't been on much so am useless and don't know how everyone is doing and what they're up to.


----------



## pushoz

Thanks for all the support.  The bleeding appeared to stop on Friday evening and it hasn't re-appeared since then so fingers crossed.  Think I was worse because DH was away and all my family live 180 miles away adn to make matters worse I'm an only child so no pressure about getting pregnant then!!!!

Put off testing until Tuesday because I don't want our dream to be over.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster

Hey KD..how are you today kiddo??Any news?How you feeling?

And Adelaide Roooooo...how was your party?You feeling ok babes??Any symptoms?You almost at test day!!

Hiya Helenff....hope you enjoying your wend..

Hello to anyone else I've forgotten...I am half way through my 2ww.   

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi M - how are *you* feeling, more to the point??!!!  Still chillaxing I hope?  Much work lined up for this week?

I'm all good... busy weekend -- yoga Saturday morning then met a friend at the MasterChef Live food show (he'd won free tix) and we were there for five hours   Crazy but I went back again today to meet Michel Roux Jnr (he's my foodie hero).  Absolutely knackered now, but all good.  Filled up on lots of free food samples.  Bought some lavender-flavoured fudge which I was expecting to be god-awful but it was soooooo yummy!

About to have some dinner then brace myself for X Factor results.

Scan @ 7.10am tomorrow, hoping things have progressed.

xoxox and  to all


----------



## mackster

Ooooh..that sounds like a blissful wend..good work soldier!!!

Lemme know the X factor results..as we don't have a telly (can you believe it??..just the iplayer etc on computer)

I am OK thanks..feeling a tad homesick at the mo...was meant to be flying back to Oz tomorrow-but hv cancelled trip.
Only one more week left to wait for my test day..     let it be BFP..

I haven't had any implentation bleeding etc yhet.

Am meant to be working 3 days this week..but hv written to my boss today, to see if I can take this week off-just can't hack seeing anyone really and wanna play it safe..it's been a full on wend-jazz festival at the Barbican on Fri eve,all day shopping on Fri day,God daughters 1st bday party and naming ceremony Sat day and good pals bday hectic house party last night till 12.30am...today walks around Hyde Park,dim sum and scrabble..mmmmm

Toes crossed for tomorrow am little lady...

I am DESPERATE to hv a bath....showers just don't cut the mustard!! 

MMMM..would like some of your lavender fudge...hv just had 2 cookies-am blowing up like the hulk (and I don't care)gahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Bye...hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mackster - i didn't have implantion bleed on any of mine! also you can have a bath you know, as long as its not too hot! I was having hot baths as i really didn't think i was pg!!   and its not done me any harm!


----------



## mackster

OMG Mini..you have just made my night!!!! I miss my Sundee bathssssss..yippeeee 

How you feeling?Has it sunk in yet??With IVF..how many weeks pg are you when you do the test?xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Its calculated from EC then you add on 2 weeks, so you will be 4 weeks and 3 days i think, cos yours were 3 day embies weren't they??


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all doing well... 

I've got my very first scan tomorrow morning, and im really nervous not sure why becuase i've had 1000's of scans but it just seems like this one is so much more important, and i know i've got 2 large cysts at the moment, im just praying the cons doesn't require them being taken out before we can start IVF... 

I know this sounds stupid, but do they weigh you or anything before having a scan? 
only we are having this go on the NHS and im about 5lbs over the weight limit at the moment and i am worrying myself sick, got just over a week to lose it.... i know if im over the weight they won't even entertain us... 

Thanks for your help... dont know what i'd do without you guys ! 
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Em - not sure about the weighing - I was weighed at the outpatients' clinic when I was there to see a cons, long before my tx started. I think if you're at scan stage already then they will assume you've already been weighed. 

What time is / was your scan? I was there today between 7-8am 

M - hope you enjoyed your long-awaited bath!

*
FYI everyone...* asked a nurse about Xmas closing and she said they are closed for procedures from Monday 21/12 for two weeks, but they will still be doing scans during that time, except for Friday 25/12 and Monday 28/12.

< sigh > My follies have only grown 1-2mm since Friday and lining only 1mm... awaiting a call today re; LH and E2 levels and  again that they won't cancel this cycle. I am so puzzled at my non-response 

[fly]   *GROW FOLLIES GROW*   [/fly]


----------



## mackster

Hiya KD,

Hmmm..v puzzling re non response-I had exactly the same with my IUI-do you leave needle in for count of ten when injecting?I didn't,and I think it may help.Also,are you injecting in stomach?I injected in butt  and don't think it worked.
Hang in there kiddo...they might still grow.With PCOS they sometimes put you on slower protocol..they did that with me...i had to inject for longer days on my 2nd and 3rd attempt as hardly any growth.Let me know what they say when tey call.What you doin today?

I am trying to get out of work-as feel crampy and AF like...also am sad that my flight to Oz leaves in 15 mins..w/o moi!!! 

SunflowerEm..I don't think they weigh you once you get to Wolfson clinic..they did at outpatients...but not there.Also..your weight will go up once you stadrt this crazy process,,,so try not to stress about it..I'm hoping I'll deflate once i get a BFP and a majestic bump will appear.

Love to all testers today.

FM,and TB..how are you two??

Hi Mini..what you up to today?

I must get off here..have become addicted...it's the fertile facebookxx


----------



## adelaide roo

mackster said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> 
> Mackster i have been thinking of you and your trip home since last night, thinking about packing etc and what we usually have to do. I know that it feels like rubbish right now, but if you got a BFN after flying home you would always be mad at yourself. Anyway it will be far more fun on a Qantas plane with a screaming baby to entertain the other passengers!!
> I had a great Australian themed 40th party ladies on the weekend, not much fun without drinking or dancing though  Still also feeling quite sore, but it is easing off and now only on my left side ovary, but taking it easy as back at work today and going to go in later tomorrow and staying off on friday as have a test to do!!
> 
> God are we scared about it all , feel like we are going mad really.. it will either be champagne ( a drop) or a large vodka). Just found out my friends twins who are IVF are blastocysts so that made me think eekk...
> 
> SunflowerEm i never got weighed at Wolfson clinic, glad they do not do it once you have EC and ET as my stomach has grown the size of a 5 month pregnant woman, no wonder i still have pain after ET...
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling positive and has some good news over this next week from those that are PUPO and those who are about to have EC and ET this week xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks Ladies, 

Well i had my investigation scan this morning... and god did it hit me that we are about to start the process this morning... was like a wave of very hot air the second we walked in the door  

I'm really confused now... because we got a letter saying that we have an appointment with the cons on the 25th nov, but they needed for me to have a scan & Oh to have SA done before the cons appointment... do you think that will be the outpatients bit then? 

Im so confused... and that doesn't take much these days   
it doesn't say on the letter we need to go to outpatients, it actually doesn't tell us where to go, so i was guessing it was at the IVF part... 

i can't believe they won't weight me, as my cons has always been on at me about being the right weight for the NHS funding!
I just hate the not knowing part... i am very impatient, i don't know how i'll cope actually going through the treatment... 

Hope everyone else is ok... sorry i can't offer anyone advice yet....
so i'll just send everyone       

xx


----------



## mackster

Hi Sunflowerem..

If I remember rightly...after your scan and DH's sperm test,you go to your consultation appt on the 25th and they check everything(your results etc-they don't weigh you then)and if they are happy they gv you prescription for drugs and will teach you how to use needles.It's handy if DH goes with you that day.
Then after your next period starts-on day 21 you start injecting (if you on long day 21 protocol).
Hope that helps a little.I ended up booking another appt before my consulation coz I was sooo confused-and Dr Basaum was like 'hmmm what are you doing here?' 

Adelaide Roooo..so nice to hear from you babes.Yah I am quite sore still too and bloated like fat albert!!Too true about the flight....just hope this crap WORKS now...   
Glad your party went down a storm ...it sucks not drinking eh?I had a whole wend of that!! 
I have taken ANOTHER day off work..which is soo naughty-but I feel so AF'y today and don't wanna risk it.

Anyhoooo best get back to it...hi to everyone else today xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hi SunflowerEm,

I've just been through all this, so might be able to help!

The appointment on the 25th November will be to give a senior doctor/consultant the chance to review your history and the results of the scans/sperm test that you are having now, so that they can decide exactly what treatment to put you on.  The doctor will then put you on the Hammersmith waiting list, which can be anything from a month to three months.  

The appointment takes place in the Gynaecology outpatients department, which is in the ground floor of the Queen Charlotte's bit of Hammersmith Hospital (which is just past the Wolfson Clinic).  I had this appointment a couple of months ago, and I'm afraid that they did weigh and measure me.  

However, even if they do need you to get your weight down a bit, you should have time before you actually have treatment - like I say, this is the first step before going on the waiting list.   You should make sure they know how much weight you have already lost (I think I remember saying that you'd lost loads - which is brilliant!) and I'm sure they will be sympathetic.

Do hope that helps!  

As for me, I'm on day four of the microgynon and feeling dreadful.  Had my first hormonal row with DH this morning, which made me very sad as we never row.  I've been looking at online reviews of different contraceptive pills, and I'm amazed at how many people have a bad experience - dreadful moodswings and health problems etc.  I don't mind at all putting up with it all for a month pre-IVF, but I feel sorry for all the people who have bad reactions but still carry on taking the pill for years!

Good luck and love to all - particularly Mackster and Adelaide Roo and anyone else that I've forgotten who is PUPO.  

And KD74 - hope your naughty follies start growing soon - are you having lots of hot water bottles?  

BlancheRabbit

PS Thanks for the info about Christmas opening KD74. They are slowing down my treatment so that I don't have to have EC during that time - a bit frustrating.  Should have my ?Supressed scan on the 17th, but am having it on the 23rd instead...  Then hopefully EC in very early Jan!


----------



## mackster

Oh BlanceR..thx for correcting me re SunflowerB..I thought she already had her consultation appt at Wolfson...

SunflowerEm..sorry if I confused you further xx

BlancheR...I hate fighting with my DH too..esp now he totally thinks it's my mood swings..could never possibly be anything to do with HIM!!  

XX


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Mackster - EXACTLY.  Our hormones are a brilliant excuse for them to never be in the wrong.  Grrrrrr.....

But I do love him so, so I'm sure we'll struggle through somehow.  Am planning to point this out to him this evening though - I think we should have a rule that says that he's not allowed to just dismiss something that I say as being crazy hormonal nonsense before checking in with himself to see whether he might actually have done something horrid!

Hope you're having a cosy day! I'm off to look at art and buy Christmas decorations with my mum.  We're too poor to buy proper presents this year (we got married in the summer which ate all of our money and some) but at least if I get one or two beautiful ornaments I'll feel like I'm getting a bit of the Christmas glow!

BlancheRabbit


----------



## laura2

Hi all!

sorry i have not been on hear for a while, think it has been since my bfn back in august?!

firstly i want to send my love 2 loubes! terribly sorry to hear your news.

secondly i've managed to keep up to date and congrats to mighty mini and helen also to mackster on bein pupo! (sorry if i mised ne one! )

well to update you all, i have been put on the pill for a month until the 3rd of dec when i can begin down reg. grrr its awful i think ive been on the little pill for about 2 weeks now and like blancherabbit i def am hormonal, also having some wierd sideffects?! brown spotting and very VERY vainy ( . Y .) 's ... although when they put me on the pill i never really had a period i bleed for one day and then stopped!?.... looking 4ward to our next cycle and hoping our dreams come true! started accupunture for this cycle and def feeling more relaxed about it. found out dh sperm count had decreased but mobilty of sperm has increased which is good!  

hope all are well xx


----------



## mackster

Hi everyone..just a quickie as am feeling tad low...AF feels like it's on it's way and I don't test till Sun..  

I just wondered if anyone knew this answer:

I had 2 x embies put bk in..if one failed-would I still poss get a period..and perhaps the other one survive?I just hv such a bad feeling about this AF crampy tum at the mo...

Sorry..prob silly q

Love to all..night xx


----------



## Ceri.

Mack ... I have to read the thread as i mod it, but felt the need to step in now, dont you be giving up hun, please. I had af cramps 6,7,8 days + didnt feel particularly upbeat, and have a sleeping beauty upstairs now. I so feel for all of you going through this at the mo, you're such a chatty 'get to know me' thread and so i couldnt just carry on reading. You've all got so much 'oomph' about you.

Am praying that you get there Mack


----------



## pushoz

Mackster Please don't give up go and read my post from Friday I was convinced that the bleeding was the start of my AF but we've tested this morning and got a   and we're now sat here in shock!  I know it's hard, I haven't slept for the last two nights, but try and keep the PMA it can work.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster

(oops wrote this on wrong thread....so hv written it twice...  )

Awww Ceri..you are lovely  Smiley Smiley Smiley..I woke up early yet again and was hoping AF pains would go away...I raced to check online to see if any of my FF buddies cd make me feel better...and there you were  Hug!!!Thanks for reassuring me!!It is such a rollercoaster...from being so chipper and positive last week..to this worrying AF concern this week!

I know what you mean abt reading the thread,,,it's like an ongoing soap opera..way better than Eastenders!!!Hope we are not acting like a bunch of hypochondriacs!!

PUSHOZ...  ...am doing a happy jig arounud my computer..soooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!How will u celebrate?I will go look at last Fri's thread!!Did you have bad AF pains then b4 your bleed?Ok..will pump up my PMA!!!

KD..how you feeling today lovely??And you A Roo??  If either of you two are ever near Paddington..gv me a msg and we can go hv a decaff!!Or anyone on here for that matter!!

Anyhoo..thx again Ceri..you really did lift my spirits today..as has PushOz...hooorahhhhxx


----------



## may2

congratulations!! Pushoz      I am so happy to hear your news.


  to all the PUPO.
Mackster sending you all the      that you need to get to OTD. 
May


----------



## Ceri.

PushOz ...      

    

   

     

Mackster ... Hang in there hun, only 5 more sleeps!!​


----------



## kdb

[fly]    **mackster**   [/fly]

Hang in there chicky! We're all  you get your BFP, and I'm sure the cramps are just your little bean/beanies snuggling in xoxo Great idea to meet up for a decaff lol - how about to celebrate your BFP 

Totally agree about this thread - didn't used to post on it often but in the last month-ish it has become one of my favourites 

Lots of good vibes, and now PUSHOZ you little beauty!!!!!!!! HOORAY!!!!!!!          I too am an only child so understand what you mean about the parents being keen on grandkids! Congrats to you and your DH xoxo  

xoxo


----------



## adelaide roo

Pushoz i am SO happy for you....  Fantastic news...
Mackster do not give up.. those kangaroo genes are good in us and strong.. i still feel sore and bloated, no wonder you have cramps with all the prodding and poking they do to us..
Off to teach my student nurses for the rest of the day about blood pressure... they should probably not take mine at the moment as it is bound to be raised!!

   too all of us.... it is a great thread at hammersmith and it feels good to see that others are feeling just the same way that i am ... hopefully it is the week for positive tests...
xxxxxx


----------



## mackster

Big thanks to May,KD and Roo...you all made me feel loads better!!! 

Hv just returned from gym(just a nice shower..sadly no flab busting work out)and lunch with a copy of Grazia..oh and a spot of shopping(God knows what I bought..made me feel better though) 

It's amazing...walking around in the sunshine does really take your mind off AF pains..maybe I've been doing too much navel gazing on this sofa..

Thanks for all your support lovelies..KD..yes lets hook up!!

Roo..good luck training the rookies..at least you hv something to occupy your brain!!I know u feel sore..do you feel AF like though?What date do u test again?Is it Friday??

Congrats again to PushOz...when do u hv scan?xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

congrats pushoz


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Congratulations Push!

I had my scan this morning and all seems t obe going well, the nurse said i was progressing average? atm there were 5 follies over 10mm and another few smaller , and she said the lining was thickening up nicely - is this right??

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

kirst - that sounds just fine hun   

OMG push        I knew it i knew it!!!!!!  

mack - like i said, AF pains are totally normal, remember mine!


----------



## scooter

Pushoz - fantastic news!  Congratulations 

Mackster - sending you lots of  , hang on in there!

Kirst - sending you some   too.

Scooter


----------



## adelaide roo

Hi All,

Well i have spent the day with students and seeing how bad they are at taking blood pressures and decided the enough is enough for this week and taking tomorrow off to read OK and relax!! My pains are just really what i have had ever since EC and not period pains..

Emailed my favourite (NOT) nurse B today and said i still had stomach cramps and bloated etc etc was it normal and i was concerned as first cycle etc etc.. Her response Take 4 hourly paracetamol as progesterone can upset your stomach!! Tell me something i did not know.. i question that woman's communication skills.. actually lack of..

My big test day is friday and Macskter i know you are sunday so good kangaroo wishes to us both and to pushoz.. fabbie..
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I have never been told i can email a particular nurse! But i agree that paracetamol is the usual answer! I was told when writhering around on the floor with a m/c to take para        so i took codine instead!    
Which you can take in pregnancy! why can';t they just say that!


----------



## kdb

Some happy news from me - my 13mm follie from yesterday is now 17mm (!) so my trigger shot is 10pm tonight and basting is booked for noon on Thursday (CD14).  It's still sinking in tbh, because I was fully expecting them this morning to cancel the cycle.  Yay!

Kirst - I was there at 8am this morning for about an hour - we seem to be there on the same days!  Sounds like you're progressing really well  

Sending lots of downunder goodness to mackster and adelaide for your last few days


----------



## mackster

Whooooohooooooooooooooooooooo KD       ...KNEW YOU HAD IT IN YA!!!

I have a v good feeling abt all this..

Looks like our decaff meet up will be a celebration..  

Great news also Kirst....whooohooooo..it's good to hear some good news!!

AFM..Hv just had an Indian..   bad I know..but fed up with AF pains..hv taken some paracetamol too.

Off to snuggle with DH ...Love to all testers tomrw x


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hurrah for Pushoz!!  and all the lovely sprouting follies!!!!  

Good luck Roo and Mackster!!!

I'm feeling very battered by the Microgynon today - feels like it's going to be a long hormonal haul ahead... DH away so only have my big poodle and my little whippet to cuddle (which is usually enough to keep me happy for days!).

This really is a lovely thread.  I'm very glad it's here!

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## NorthernFox

Congratulations Pushoz  

Mackster - I too had AF pains throughout the 2nd week of my 2ww and was convinced AF was on its way. I also had no implantation bleeding and took that to be a bad sign however here I am with 10mnth old twins..... I don't think it's possible to read the signs - look at Mini

Good luck PUPO ladies and those in cycle  

Big hello's to everyone else

NF
x


----------



## mackster

BlancheR..I agree...don't know where I'd be without you all!!
Prob a good thing your DH is away..I am morphing into an old,snappy,flabby,windy,AF thinking grouchy pants...best they don't see this!!! 

NorthernFox..THANK YOU for reassurance..I do FEEL SOOO much more positive tonight..and your twimbies are GORGEOUS!! 

KD..you prob taking your realease injection right abt now..let games begin xxx 

Roo..glad you have day off tomrw..I'm certainly looking fwd to mine...xxNight y'all


----------



## Happy Mummy

Just quickly posting to say congratulations Pushoz!   Fantastic

Future Mummy


----------



## adelaide roo

Hi Ladies,

Well a day at home resting has been good... minus doing the washing and sorting out the clothes.. but other than that the trash of television has been good.

KD   good luck for lots of lovely eggs tomorrow.. i hope it all goes well for you..
Blanche: relaxing with the animals sounds good.. i too have done this with the cat today, very therapeutic..

Nearly time to do my test,  getting frustrated now and a bit worried as i am still sore and not sure if it is negative that i could do this all again, but will have to be positive and hope that the soreness is those blastocysts taking over my womb!! Hope they like paracetamol as have had to take some lately!!!

have a good evening ladies xx


----------



## mackster

Sending loads of Kangaroo     to Roo for test day!!It's Fri isn't it??

Sorry to hear you are still sore babes..I wonder if you had a touch of OHSS??Keep drinking the water pretty ladyy!!!!


Good luck for IUI tomorrow KD..I hv a good feeling about this              

Congrats again to Pushozxxxx

Does anyone else hv any news for us?

I feel Ok tonight..only 4 days left.This wk is def dragging...am working tomrw..first proper day back at office-not really looking fwd to it.Am so scared AF will come whilst I'm there...   my babies make it till Sun..

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## mackster

ps..sorry me again.
Just remembered my days of IUI-KD..every single time my DH would do his business at HH,then we would have to moped back to St Marys (with his goods in my handbag)and I'd have to run upstairs and wait in the waiting area with them in my lap!!Don't thk they enjoyed the bumpy road too much!!

BTW..Make sure you have comfortably full bladder..as thats what I did wrong every time(they never told me)


----------



## kdb

LOL thanks Mackster   How come your DH did his business at HH and not St Mary's?  How crazy that you took them for a tiki tour around West London before basting!  I'm sure tomorrow will whiz by if you're at work - then you'll be one day closer


----------



## mackster

Hi guys..

KD what time is your basting  

Yah,had to moped mine over because they had me at St Mary's Paddo for treatment until IVF(that hospital is only one street away from house..yet they hv moved me to HH)

Quick q..my cyclogest progesterone pesseries run out on testing day this sun..do you think I need to get more?xx

Good luck to all today xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

good luck KD!

Mackster...I asked mr T about the progesterone thing as on my pre HH cycle I was to be on it for 10w.  He is of the opinion that really added progesterone can just make you hold on to a non viable pregnancy longer than you should (sorry to be blunt) and therefore is against it.  TBH this is what happened to me my first pregnancy as I had a missed miscarriage so hard as it was I agreed with him and ended up with K...oh yes and of course had E without any support at all


----------



## helenff

I'm of mixed opinions on the progesterone thing. Some clinics do insist on using it for 12 weeks, so I don't think it's as clear cut as extra progesterone will only save non-viable pregnancies. Some healthy babies have been born from pregnancies with low natural progesterone. Saying that, I think the majority of people probably don't need it at all. I ended up stopping progesterone after four weeks - I was very nervous at the time, but it seems to be fine now. I was glad of having it for that time though, because I had some bleeding.

I looked into this a while ago and basically the reason it's sometimes prescribed is because IVF may affect corpus luteum output of progesterone. In a normal pregnancy just one follicle will turn into the cyst that provides enough, so in IVF there should be plenty because most people will have more follicles. However, doctors don't know whether aspirating the follicles could damage the cells that make the cyst. Hope I'm not remembering that all wrong.

Sorry have been away - I've been trying to not obsess too much over fertility boards while I am waiting for my next scan as once I start I end up googling all sorts and getting myself worried over nothing.

Congrats to Pushoz - that's fab!

Good luck to everyone else in treatment and waiting for tests


----------



## adelaide roo

I too am wondering about the progesterone thing.. i run out tonight and so if the test is a happy one tomorrow i think i will call the hospital just to check. one of my friends took it for 4 months.. several times a day... it had taken her 11 IVF treatments to get pregnant so she was taking no chances!!

i am off home now, really tired.. hoping it is a good sign and having an early night before testing my little embryos kangaroos tomorrow morning!!

good luck to KD and will let you know...
xx


----------



## NorthernFox

Good luck adelaide roo   

And well done for not doing any sneaky pee sticks early and waiting for the actual test day - it's hard not to when you're obsessing


----------



## mackster

Oooohhhh one more sleep Roo..will be hoping and    that Skippy stays put for you xxx

TB..Nice to hear from you babes(how is home life??Is that Rat bag still giving you grief??)..thx to you and Helen re pregesterone info..it's hard to know really,isn't it?I guess Adelaide Roo can get the scoop on the situation for us tomorrow, 

KD..how did you go??Do you have your legs up relaxing,little lady?   

AFM..Wowsers..long day at work..I just got back now (took a two hr early mark)..my tummy has ballooned during the day...i think because of all the walking around/stress etc.Hv tomrw off to schmooze around the markets...yippeeee...

I am actually feeling positive again..long may it last xx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls... sincere thanks for the kind wishes - the whole time I was in the recovery room and theatre I was thinking about how you guys had been through it all too!

As for my basting... was really excited beforehand but after 20 mins of two different people trying to find my cervix (!!!!) and far too many speculum ins and outs (lost count) I was having to try REALLY hard to relax and keep smiling!  (Eventually Sister R managed to find it!)  I have a high pain threshold but ouchhhh!  Two attempts with the catheter then thankfully after half an hour my DH's 41m swimmers were released in a flash (literally).  OTD is 5th Dec.  Staff were lovely and very apologetic about all the prodding.  Feeling quite knackered now.  Had acu a couple of hours prior to the iui which was fab, and the therapist insisted I have a hold of his 8 month old daughter for good luck!

Thinking of you tomorrow Adelaide!  

Mackster - glad you've got tomorrow off to chill - nice, a three day weekend!

Hi Helen, TB, Northern Fox, Kirst, Mini, Scoots, Blanche, FM & Pushozbfp  

Was looking at the baby photos in the clinic waiting room today.  There are some real cuties in there!

xoxo


----------



## mackster

Glad to hear it KD!!  

Did you have Daniel for acu?He is the best,by far!!

Don't worry abt them not finding your cervix..that happened to me EVERY time I did IUI.My nurse even dropped her utensils looking once..and I had to stay there with the lovely clamp inside for abt 25min...fxxkin killed!!

Roll on Dec5th for you!! 

Yah baby pics gorg...I want mine up there!!


----------



## kdb

LOL... glad I'm not the only one with a mysterious disappearing cervix


----------



## scooter

KD - ouch - poor you!  Goodluck for 2ww  

Adelaide - sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow  

Mackster - enjoy your relaxing day tomorrow

Yes there are lots of very cute baby photos in the waiting room, especially Thomas's!

Scooter


----------



## mackster

Good luck for tomrw .m Roo....will be sending out BFP vibes...   also good luck to all other 20th testers..

Ps.Roo..pls do it early to put me out of my misery    

xx


----------



## adelaide roo

Dear Lovely HH Ladies......   
i am in absolute shock this morning, 8am did the test (got a digital clearblue one as the one from hospital a bit cheap and nasty). says it takes a few minutes to work.. pregnant came up in about 20 seconds!! now i know why i have been feeling tired and weeing all the time lately!!!
We are exstatic, early days of course, then did the hospital cheap one just to check and that was instantly also!! i think i am breeding a pack of joeys!!
First cycle and it worked, i SO recommend acupuncture (had it for 8 weeks before, on ET and also now still weekly for the 1st 12 weeks). Also if you have enough embryos after EC, consider blastocysts as the success rate we were told is up to 60% and the downside is about 50% chance of twins... So a Sheila coming along or two....

Thinking of you all, particularly you my lovely mackster and will have kangaroo hugs going across london to you for sunday
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

*
YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congratulations Roo & DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## may2

Congratulation Adelaide roo                Thats the way to go. wishing u a smooth and enjoyable 9 months.
May


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 20 November 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

This has been moved to 22 November x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

congrats Adelaide Roo....keep it up girls!


----------



## mackster

Just got home to this FANTASTIC news!!!!! ADELAIDE ROOO...AMMMMMM SOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU DARLING!!!
      ..AM NEARLY CRYING!!

Hv just returned from my day out..and couldn't get home quick enough to check!!

How will you celebrate!!!Congrats to Paul too xxx

I am so scared for Sun..hv had no symptoms at all...boobs not that sore anymore..and am nowhere near tired-quite the opposite-have been up at 5!!

Also..we had 2 day 3's put back in..am worried n ow that blasto might hv been better!!

So...Rooski..what do you do next?What did they say abt progesterone??When is the scan??

Sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you matey!!I knew you had it in you!!

Any other symptoms to tell me aboutxxlong live the BFP!!!


----------



## mackster

ps......Roo did you have implant bleed?I can't remember?Look at me frantically looking for symptoms!!!

Also..are we allowed facials?/I almost went for one today and thought..hmmm..don't think we allowed?

Am FREAKING outtttttttttttttttttxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Mackster - I was looking into this a while ago and some facials  are definitely not recommended - eg, the ones where they use electric rollers on your face.  I would also err on the safe side and avoid any that use Retinol-A.


----------



## mackster

Thx KD..I opted not to anyhow...looks like I made the correcto mundo decision xx


----------



## NorthernFox

Fantastic news adelaide roo - so pleased for you.... however for the record twins is not a down side  

Good luck KD74  

Wishing you all the best for your test on Sunday Mackster, no symptoms is a good sign - stay positive.

Big hellos to everyone else 

NF
x


----------



## mackster

Thanks Northern Foxy..I am actually praying for twins!!!Instant family!!
Hope you had an awesome celebratory day Roo xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

congrats Roo!       

Mackster - will you STOP looking for symptoms!!!!       remember i had NONE!


----------



## pushoz

Congratulations Roo what great news!!!!!  When have you got your scan?  I've got mine a week on Wednesday.  Word of warnign this week has absolutely dragged!

Mackster - Agree with the others in saying to stop looking for symptoms.  I had nothing apart from the two bleeds.  Still haven't really got any major symptoms, just occassional sickness, almost looking forward to mornign sickness.

To everyone have a good weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

My nausea lasted a week!   But it came back today after a weeks abscence!


----------



## mackster

OK guys..sorry for being symptom spottimng drama queen.
Will try and chill out for ONE MORE DAY!!!   

Hi Mini Moooo and PushOz!!! I'm off to have some soup...have a lovely night allxxx


----------



## adelaide roo

Mackster... RELAX... let Jake rub your feet or something!!! I do not remember any implantation bleeding, just had one small glob really about the day after ET and nothing more. Still got sore tummy, now constipated (but no more progresterone) and sloghtly weird at times, no nausea but just feels a bit strange really hard to explain.

Ladies if you ever want a response from the clinic then there is the patient helpline and leave a message and they call you back. i also with the automated message system when i said it was BFP asked about progesterone. Although i got no automated message back or anything i got an email from Anna Carby explaining that yes she agreed with me that other units do extend the progesterone they do not see that there is any evidence of it working and so once you have a positive test you are to stop.

As for blastocysts it is a good idea, but there are risks mackster... i have no spare embryos in the deep freeze and so if it did not work you need to go through EC all again. Also there is the risk that they all die by day 5, we had 10 on day 2 of which 6 were good and only 2 good left on day 5 when we had ET. there is also a greater risk of twins.. am kind of thinking that would be lovely...look at northern Fox, yours are so cute. Paul is freaking and being an absolute pain in the bum last night and this morning, sent him off for a run to calm down! 

Think Mackster you had day 3 which is good, you had sessions of acupuncture and you have been resting and have kangaroo genes.. all makes good news for a little joey or two.. i have my scan on 7th Dec in the morning, so hopefully you will be positive and our scan will be the same day and we can do decaf lattees the four of us..

KD 74 good luck for the embryos.. may they prosper well.. 
Twcie blessed, thanks for hall of fame.. parent to be... god that is scary.. i kind of forgot for a while that the iVF we were doing could create that baby we wanted!! 

All have a lovely weekend... Mackster... many thoughts for tomorrow... the wait is a nightmare the last day and then i was really scared to even do the test... thinking of you and all HH girls that are up for things this week..

Good luck for the scan wednesday...  
xxx


----------



## mackster

Adelaide Roosey....you are right-am just freaking is all!!The last day is the hardest!!

About to go property hunting..shd take my mind off it for a bit!!

Wonder what your scan will show.Will you be ok with twins?After the shock wears off..it will be fine,I'm sure.Instant family would be lovely!!

I'm quite tired today..but think it's because I hv been up at 5 stressing!!

Sooo..no more progesterone for us after test day eh?Can't say I'll miss those nightly treats!!

I would LOVE to have a decaff with you during scan day..I'll PM you my number!!

Don't know what I'll do if it's a negative tom..so scared.

Am laughing hard at you sending Paul around the block to calm down!!

Anyhoooo...best go and get ready..still so happy for you babes!!

Love and luck to all of todays testers and everyone else out there...

Mini..hope you not still feeling sicky xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Adelaide , congratulations!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Adelaide Congratulations

well i had my day 12 scan yesterday to find there were now 13 follies instead - surprised to say the least 

is this a good number does anyone know?

then got the phonecall to tell me to take trigger at 9pm on sunday and be there for 710 on tuesday for egg collection


does everyone arrive at the same time for ec?


xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Kirst, 13 is a very good number


----------



## adelaide roo

kirst 13 is a good number... i had 12 on day 12 and ended up with 10 embryos... so you go girl!! remember the last injection also boosts some more, so you may end up with even more.. i had 4 on EC day..

Thinking of some other symptoms. Mackster i am really tired, pulse is faster and still crampy..  so tired is a GOOD sign...
So thinking of you all
xx


----------



## mackster

Kirst..oops answered your q on 2ww post instead..they usually have about 7-9 girls in at once and you go in one at a time to operating room..it really doesn't take long..bring a book though!!

Adelaide..yah feeling more tired today...hope that is good sign!!So,are you telling me that you don't get to find out how many Joeys you are having until Dec 7th?That's yonks away!!

xx

ps.Hi FM..how you doin??


----------



## scooter

Adelaide - brilliant news, congratulations!

Mackster - good luck for tomorrow 

Scooter


----------



## mackster

OMG.....Hope result is right!!!

Just peed into a glass (nice)and popped stick in there..it came back with 2 light lines..

I think I may be      

Will test again  in a bit...sooooooooooooo happy xx


----------



## Mrs-GG

oh goodness, what a good week HH is having !!  Congratulations


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

See I told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Congrats hun


----------



## pushoz

Well done Mackster!!!!!!! My best friends doctor said you can get a false negative but you can't have a false positive.  You are pregnant girl!!!!!!!  It's going to be a busy end of july beginning of August for Hammy babies!!!  Hope you don't have too long to wait for your scan, I'm climbing the walls I think it's worse than the 2ww!!!!

Pushoz


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mackster, congratulations Hun!  

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb

*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MACKSTER - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[fly]               [/fly]

So so so so so happy for you!!!

xoxo


----------



## adelaide roo

Mackster i have been thinking of you all morning!!!  

SO SO happy for you both...
Mxy scan is 9.30am on monday 7th... sure yours will be the same day.... that is SO good...
We both have joeys on board!!
i am feeling knackered and just made some spinach soup and some pea and mint soup... keep up the protein...

AAHH the 9th November was a good day for ET.... hoep to see you on 7th
xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

I'm making soup today too, Adelaide    Spicy kumara / sweet potato with lots of curry powder


----------



## mackster

Hey chicolada's..

Just got back from lovely walk around Hyde Park with DH and impromptu shopping trip (1st time hv ever wanted to come home..wanted to talk to you all)
Thanks Mini..that kind of 'i told you so'..is one I can handle!!!
Adelaide Roo..so you hv stopped cyclogest now,huh?I hv run out!!How did you get scan appt??I just emailed them...didn't you call?I'll pm you my mobile-so we can hook up!!

KD..you are next little lady!!I just know it!!

PushOz..you guys really did start the trend...go Hammmerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!   

Hi FM.and Mrs GG.great to see you again!!

I am stoked-hv bought a posh Clearblue digi test and will do it tom am...just incase!!

BTW..any symptom spotters out there...as Mini will tell you(I drove you all mad)..I didn't feel much-just sore boobs,bloated tum tum..bad AF pains at end of week one and peeing all the time and tiredness on 2 days before OTD.

Right..who is next??

Am off to chill out now..thanks for all your support chicks..I'll still be lurking xxx

hIYA sCOOTER XX


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Congratulations!!!! Mackster and all others I may have missed this week! The time is flying and the pages are filling lol

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - You phone for a scan hun and email your BFP to them.  

I've made soup too and spinach and kiwi and pear smoothies! what is it about soup on a sunday!


----------



## mackster

Ahhh soup must be the dish of the day!!

Thx for info Mini...do you know what no I call to book a scan?They won't be there on a Sun though me tinks??

XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Just phone the normal number and listen for the list of options, i think its option 2. No not open on sundays!


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh mackster... i am soooooo pleased for you...


----------



## mackster

Tanx Mini..yah no message on ze wend!!

Thanks Em...how you feeling?xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hey hun, 

Very nervous about our appointment on Wednesday... 
and waiting for AF to show, she was due today....  

How are you feeling ? on top of the world i bet.... 
xxx


----------



## NorthernFox

Well done Mackster - huge congratulations, I knew it !!!!  

NF
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 22 November 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

KD74 PUPO!!!
Kirst72 first ICSI beginning stimms 9 Nov

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI to start D/R 3 Dec 09 
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF coord appt 7 Dec
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mackster BFP 22 November 09
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 30/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 C Section Booked 8/12/09
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## BlancheRabbit

Hi SunflowerEm - good luck for your appointment on Wednesday.   Let us know how it goes!

Hurrah Hurrah Hurrah Hurrah HURRAH for the Aussie BFPs!  Fantastic wonderful news!

BlancheRabbit X


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hey folks have done my trigger and for those unsure was easier and less painful than the others !!!!

Looking forward to a day free of jabs tomorrow!!!!!


xx


----------



## mackster

SunflowerEm..you will be JUST FINE honey on Weds!!!PMA...gets you everywhere!!We are all rooting for you!!

Thanks so much for the update TB..It makes me SO FRICKEN happy to be on that board!! I just did my third test...one of those posh digi ones...and it said 'pregnant 2-3 weeks..which on the box means 4-5 weeks..yeee haaa!!!
How is home life honey??

Kirst..you are almost there babes..exciting..eh??

Thanks Blanche and Northern Fox..I am over the moon.Couldn't hv done it without all you folks...will be lurking on here for a  while now.

Adelaide Roo..made sure I called HH first thing to book scan and got one at 10am on Mon 7th..yeehaaa..hope to see you there little lady!!!!!


----------



## helenff

Wow - lots of good news! Congrats Adelaide Roo and Mackster - you must be so thrilled 

TwiceBlessed - my EDD is 21/06/10 at the mo


----------



## mackster

Thx Helen..yup am chuffed!!!Doesn't feel real yet!!How exciting you already hv a date!
What did HH tell you on your 1st scan?Do they do bloods also?Will they know then if it's twins?
I am quite worried that HH get you to stop the cyclogest (although relieved to be rid of the side effects)..hope embies stay put!!

How is everyone else today?

How you feeling Adelaide Roo??xx


----------



## helenff

I did a blood test at mine, but then I'd had bleeding so they were also checking hcg levels. At six weeks they should be able to tell one way or the other if you have one or two or three (!) on board 

I was v.worried when I eventually stopped the progesterone supplements, but I was fine x.

The date is just from my own calculations - the HH doc gave a similar one though I think it was a day earlier (which was weird as my embryo was measuring two days behind). Hopefully I'll know more at my twelve week one - in two weeks, eep!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mackster - Ooooo i think there may be more than 1 on board with your digi thing coming up 2-3 weeks!      

Helen wow its going qucik for you. SO happy everything is going ok with you. I was so worried about you in the begginning


----------



## mackster

Ha...you think so Mini?Did you test yours on a digi whatsit?Why would it come up more weeks if a twinbies in there?

I would LOVE twins..hoorahhh...

How you feeling??I agree re Helen..it's going soooo fast it seems.How far gone are you now?x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

No i didn't use a digi one i was too scared but i had my bloods done.It just shows a higher HCG in your system but still not that accurate so you will just have to wait for your scan!!  

Feel a bit  today!


----------



## adelaide roo

hi ladies,

YeY Mackster decafs on the 7th... pity there is not a nice place for a proper cafe ... am sure the boys will need alcohol after seeing how many are in there!!
The digi is good as it shows 2 - 3 weeks.. remember that they calculate 2 extra weeks for all pregancies periods for non IVF etc There is a due date claculator ladies on this site that is good and also explains what the little joey is up to.. mine is creating a back bone!!!..

I just did another test as still could not believe the result on friday and again it came up instantly.. so am thinking twins... we shall know on 7th.. maybe even three!!
Sunflower good thoughts for wednesday.. Pushoz you must be nearly up to your scan too..
xx


----------



## scooter

Mackster - CONGRATULATIONS!  I'm so happy for you! 

Scooter


----------



## NorthernFox

In the 'good old days' the pregnancy test used to be a blood test at HH, if your HCG was 50 or above that was classed as pregnant.

Mine was 501 taken at 14dpo which gave me a pretty strong clue that it might be twins before my 6wk scan, then as suspected the 6 wk scan showed two strong heartbeats.

In most cases if you are not bleeding etc, then I think HH discharge you if a healthy heartbeat is seen.

Good luck ladies
NF
x


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks girls.... 

God i am nervous.... my BMI is 30.8 i am just praying that will be ok for NHS !!

x


----------



## mackster

Hey guys..

Just a quick one as am trying to book a mini break for DH and I (as we can't fly now..)
When are HH closing for Christmas and if I have my 1st sacn on 7th Dec..when will next scan be after that?

Roo..do you know?

I am planning on being away 16th-22nd Dec...

I know KD found out some dates teh other day..but are they closed for scans too?


Love to all..xxxx


----------



## mackster

SunflowerEm..let us know how you get on..

Thx Scooterrrrxxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hey girls

had ec today went well - got 8 eggs which they saud was good?

feeling a bit of pain now so had a warm bath and taken some painkillers trying not to take too many though seeing as hopefully won't be able to take any soon!! 

how are you all,  i'm sure you will be fine sunflower - just check they get your height right - even a cm can make a difference - well it does if you are as short as me!

what time do they normally ring the next day?

looking forward to that call  and hoping all is ok

xx


----------



## kdb

Well done Kirst!  Rest up and take it easy  

Em - can't remember if your appt was yesterday or today - good luck / how did you get on?  I think one of the other girls said that if you tell them how much weight you've lost already they should take that into account.  Especially if you are only 0.8 over. 

Hi Mackster - not sure when your second scan would be but I doubt before January.  The only days they're closed for scans are Friday Xmas Day and the Monday Boxing Day.  Nurse didn't say anything about New Year's Day but I reckon they'll be closed then too.  HAve you told your parents yet?  Bet it makes the cancelled Oz trip all worth it now  

Good morning everyone else!  Nice to see some blue sky and sunshine


----------



## mackster

Kirst that sounds VERY promising indeed honey!!!8 potentials!!!!!   

Hmmm trying to recall what time they called me..I think it was like about midday or 11ish..keep your ph by your side-as it's a bugger calling them back!!
Enjoy those hot baths hon..as come ET day..they will be a thing of the past!!
Will you hv acupuncture before and after transfer??I do think it helps!!

Let us know what they say when they call!!  

Thx for the info KD..how you feeling pretty lady??Yay for only few day closures..I'll go ahead and book my Cornwall mini break now!!Some nice sea air is just what the doc ordered!!
Yah Mum literally screamed when I told her...they all needed it as a lift,as it's been a hard couple of months-losing Nanna etc.

Em..any news.??  

Anyhoo..another day in the office and a friends boozy bday bash tonight..booooooooooooooooooo-I am so over drinkers at the mo!!Ha!!

Good luck to all todays testers..and Roo would you write back to me with any news you may hv re second scan day,,,

Ta la xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi M - spooky, we were looking at Cornwall for a break too but for Xmas.  Are you spending Xmas with DH's family?  Your Nanna must have met the right people 'upstairs' already to help with your BFP  and I'm sure she'll take good care of you during the pg too    xoxo


----------



## mackster

Ahh tanx babes..I know..I really do thin k she gave me some good luckxx

Yah..Cornwall was soooo cheap..we got 7 days beach cottage for £175..and the train tix are only abt £50 each!!
I got it on ebay..just type in holiday Cornwall!!

Yah,spending it with DH's Dad...what abt you??

Roo..your PM came through blank x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hi just had the call, got to go for transfer tomorrow- was surprised so quick- will it make a difference?

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi - for anyone who's going to be in central London before Friday...

http://www.vouchermum.com/2009/11/13/free-coffee-and-cupcakes-at-nescafe-pop-up-cafe-in-liberty/

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## SunflowerEm

Afternoon Ladies, 

Well we saw Mr Trew he was really lovely, congratulated me on my weight, but said i would need to lose a few more pounds, but he said he wasn't worried about that becuase he knew i'd be able to do it going on my success already... 

then he hit us... with a bombshell.... OH's SA wasn't good at all... they couldn't find any sperm in the sample   
so OH had has to do another sample this morning and we go back on the 9th December for the results and then go from there... 
so now i am really trying to stay positive and upbeat, OH is heartbroken i could see it in his face, and he just kept saying that what will we do if the same results come back this time... i just said we'll cross that bridge if/when we come to it..... 

i feel like i've been hit with a thunderbolt.... really wasn't expecting that... 

Hope everyone else is ok 
xxxxx


----------



## mackster

Oh Em..that must have been a real shock for you both   

I will    for the 9th for you.Perhaps the first sample was tainted or he didn't have enough stored up?Try not to let it stress you babes.

On the positive side of things..your weight seems to have passed muster!!Dec 9th will come around before you know it!!If it happens again,then you can look into sperm donation..soo many people do it.

KD..that cake thing sounds just down my alley!!Am stuck in ze office today though.

I called HH this am abt when second scan would be and they said if first scan on 6wks goes well they will release me..if they need to see me again..they will tell me on day.So,will plan mini break anyhow and hope it doesn't clash!!

BTW..Hv been looking up info online..it says that apparently suppositories of progesterone where meant to be kept in the fridge??Mine weren't?? Was anyone told to do this?

Also...am I allowed to go swimming yet?I looked online and it looked like they were encouraging it??

Anyhoo..will stop taking up all your time now and get back to work..


Em..think positive..baby steps-you are getting there xxx

ps.Kirst..how many fertilised??Will that be a day 2 or day 3 transfer??How exciting xxx


----------



## pushoz

SunFlowerEm - Sorry to hear the news about the SA try not to worry about it as it's not the end of the world.  When I met DH he had already been diagnosed as having aszospremia (no sperm in the ejaculate).  He had SSR at Hammersmith and to use Mr Lavary's words they got absolutely loads.  Now I've got my BFP so they must have been ok!!!

Mackster - I didn't think you had another scan at HH after your 6 week scan, will let you know after next Wednesday if it's any different. 

Mackster and Roo - How are you both feeling.  I have to admit I'm feeling really ropey and ended up in bed at 9.30 last night.  Just hoping that htis is a good sign.

Kirst - Good luck tomorrow with transfer I think that two days after transfer is fairly normal at HH.

To everyone I've missed I hope that you are all ok.

Pushoz


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks Mackster.... 

The first sample was done at home (as we didn't know you could do it there) so it took us an hour and 20 mins to get it there with the rush hour traffic, i am just   its because of that... 

xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

pushoz said:


> SunFlowerEm - Sorry to hear the news about the SA try not to worry about it as it's not the end of the world. When I met DH he had already been diagnosed as having aszospremia (no sperm in the ejaculate). He had SSR at Hammersmith and to use Mr Lavary's words they got absolutely loads. Now I've got my BFP so they must have been ok!!!
> 
> Pushoz


Oh wow, thats a very positive story, thats pushoz... Mr Trew did mention a procedure where they take the sperm directly from the tubes... is that a SSR??


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Em, there are ways and means my dh has cf so had 0 sperm in his sample - they performed a tesa procedure where they collected the sperm from his testes and he has been lying back saying i've done my bit for the last few weeks it can be done !! cheer him up!!

xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks hun xx

Good luck for transfer... i'll be keeping everything crossed for you !
xx


----------



## may2

Mackster, congratulatio      just read your good  news.
I am really happy with HH record at the moment.
May2


----------



## SunflowerEm

Sorry, i know im being a pain now !!!! 

I've got to have a HSG done, as the last one i had done was in Feb 08 and they said it needs to be within a year! 
the first HSG i had was done within my lap so i have no idea what to expect... i have read a little about it on the internet, do you know how long it actually takes ? and i am likely to be able to go back to work afterwards or will i need time off work ! 

Thanks girls...


----------



## TwiceBlessed

whizzing by...

Em-  to you and   for 9th  I have had 2 HSGs one was painful and I went to bed after but the one I had at HH was fab in that I asked when she was going to start and she was already finished.  Amount of pain or discomfort I understand relates to blockages in the tubes (if blocked will hurt more). I think I was actually in there about 20 mins or so the second time and went straight back to work (having told them I wouldnt be in lol)

Good luck tomorrow Kirst.

Im off to cornwall from 22-29 Dec....what is this an HH  mass exodus


----------



## mackster

Hiya TB..you will be arriving as I'm leaving!!I'll be in St Ives!!Where will you be?Yah..mass exodus alright..we all getting the heck outta here!!!

Em..that all sounds v promising!!You can count on FF buddies to set you straight!!

My HSG was v easy..a bit of waiting around beforehand..but was only in for like 10 mins..slight crampy pain during.If you can take afternoon off afterwards,might be good.

BTW..do you guys know if I need to register with my GP yet?I hv 6wk scan on 7thDec.
Also..can I swim?

Thx May..how you doing hon??Any news??  xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks girls... you lot are the best !!!


----------



## Mrs-GG

Em, when we did our initial fertility tests in 2005 we probably both presumed the problem was with me. We were shocked when we found out the problem was dh's very very low count. DH had quite a hard time dealing with it. We changed diet and lifestyle, started various vitamins and his count did change from no live sperm to a few twitchers (if they are live but not motile they can still be used). DH went for lots of samples and each time they froze what they could from it. After quite a few goes we had enough for a back up sample on the day in case the day's sample was pants again.  There are ways round it 

Ive had 2 HSGs. They dont usually hurt, just uncomfy like a smear test. The worst bit was my shaky leg after lying with my legs propped open for so long! 

TwiceB, for the next HoF update, my c-section is now on 2 Dec as my blood pressure is a bit hit and miss. After feeling like it was forever away it now feels frighteningly close.


----------



## helenff

I'd read HSGs sometimes hurt but when I had mine, I was looking up at the ceiling, waiting for it to begin and the pain to kick in, when the doctor told me they'd finished - I was a bit annoyed I hadn't seen it on the screen!

Just let myself get drawn into an argument on another forum (an entertainment one in fact) about whether IVF should be free on NHS and if anyone should do it at all. BAD IDEA! So many people say awful things like 'just get over it' or act as if IF isn't an illness. When it comes to people who can never imagine being in our shoes, it's absolutely pointless trying to reason with them.


----------



## Mrs-GG

Helen, I had a similar experience after a series of IVF programmes on the bbc were shown. Its quite an eye opener to how shocking some peoples extremeviews can be. Dont waste time giving it another thought.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Sunflower - my HSG was fine, didn't hurt at all!    Sorry to hear about your sprem result, It will be a shock but there is a male fertility thread on here that has lots of info. Claudine is the expert but is just about to have twins!!   On friday!   so shes rather busy at the moment but the other girls can help you if you need any advice. It took ages for me to come to terms with donor sperm, we needed it due to chromsomal problems and lack of funds for PGD etc. I'm sure you wont need it and Mr T will advise you on what to do. Push is a fine example!  

KD - You only get one scan at HH unless they want you to come back to be assessed again like what happend to Helen then once everythting is fine they will discharge you 

Hmmm i seemed to have missed a page!!  

Kirst - 8 eggies is fab!! we had a 2 day transfer and now look!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

helen every week I was pg with K another story about IVF hit the press and another argument raged a to 1) whether you should do it at all 2) whether it should be free 3) whether resulting babies would suffer this that or the other... I became immune to it all in the end


----------



## adelaide roo

hi ladies

about to go off to bed as the "joey" is making me tired 

HCG it only felt like cramping pain and i went to work the next day... ask them to show you the pictures as they do it, takes your mind off it all as you see the dye going up!!
Seems everyone is off for xmas... 
hope the scan  goes wells push oz... let us know
x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Kirst, lots of    for ET tomorrow


----------



## kdb

OMG Mrs GG - this time next week you'll have a new baby!!!!!!!  Good luck although I'm sure you won't need it   

Em... you are in great hands with Mr T, but I think your DH's next sample will be better as there was such a delay in getting the first one to the lab.  My HSG was a breeze!  Didn't feel a thing, although tubes were all clear.  You could take the afternoon off work, that way you can relax knowing you can go straight home afterwards and relax.  xoxo

Good luck and  ) for tomorrow Kirst!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

hi ladies, thanks for all your best wishes

i am enjoying my last fast food for a while - hopefully lol!

then a nice warm bath followed by pessary - not sure whether to do b4 or after bath?

planning to take in a show so trying to keep my mind off things having a look at what bargains are available

xx


----------



## mackster

Good luck Kirst..I would do it after bath hon!!!   

Sorry to ask again..but does anyone know if I am allowed to swim yet? 

Re press stating crazy things abt IVF..screw em!!   We know how special we are..and how wanted our babies will be xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

mackster I am sure its fine....no good asking me though as I was too scared to even have a bath for 13w with K...

Mind you with E I had no idea I was pg and was having really hot baths!!!

(they say nono to hot baths in pgy as it raises your bp and can make you dizzy).

Pessaries--if we are talking cyclogest here, the drug element "dissolves" in 20mins (leaving that yukky white lardy stuff!) so perfectly ok to bath after that I reckon Kirst.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Cheers tw and m
have decided to have bath after then if any leakages - tmi, then will be clean for the morning lol

any ideas how to keep myself busy during 2ww - do you get a list of dos and don't from the clinic?

xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Good luck for Transfer today Kirst.... sending you lots of   

Thanks for all your lovely advice girls... made me feel tonnes better, and i've got a real positive feeling about everything... 

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way ladies >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218098.new#new


----------

